# E11, a new start of FiiO's portable amp ( added some real photo )



## JamesFiiO

Another new products, portable amplifier E11 is under developing   
*Before, Original design picture:*
   
   

   
   
After, The real photo of E11


----------



## soundeffect

I like the look of this one much much better than the E7 and how thin it is. Very nice looking.
   
  Is this better than the E7? and should I assume it to be also more expensive? Estimate release date?
   
   
  I'm sure most of this you won't be able to answer, but why not ask when you are excited.


----------



## MaxwellDemon

And the portable amp market gets another challenger...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





soundeffect said:


> I like the look of this one better than the E7 and how thin it is.
> 
> Is this better than the E7? and should I assume it to be also more expensive?


 


  E7 is a USB DAC+ AMP, E11 is only an amplifier! different kind of products!


----------



## Riku540

So since this is an amplifier only I'm guessing this will be much more powerful than the E7 as a portable amp? I suppose the mini USB is for charging only? Looks like a great solution for portable devices that don't need a DAC; another FiiO product it looks like I'll be preordering!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

How much power or voltage swing? Can I get a few specs? The EQ switch looks nice. Are there just going to be bass boost settings or something other than that? I too am pretty excited.


----------



## EraserXIV

oh wow this looks interesting. if you guys make it powerful with high quality parts and still offer it at the affordable fiio price, hopefully it can compete with the iBasso t3, Pico slim, Headphonia Arrow, ALO Rx. The ultraportable market unfortunately suffers from massive overpricing, hopefully this is a move in the right direction.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> oh wow this looks interesting. if you guys make it powerful with high quality parts and still offer it at the affordable fiio price, hopefully it can compete with the iBasso t3, Pico slim, Headphonia Arrow, ALO Rx. The ultraportable market unfortunately suffers from massive overpricing, hopefully this is a move in the right direction.


 
  X2 on overpriced ultraportables. I hope this brings a little more competition to that niche. Hopefully this will be a great product at a reasonable price.


----------



## jonhapimp

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> oh wow this looks interesting. if you guys make it powerful with high quality parts and still offer it at the affordable fiio price, hopefully it can compete with the iBasso t3, Pico slim, Headphonia Arrow, ALO Rx. The ultraportable market unfortunately suffers from massive overpricing, hopefully this is a move in the right direction.


 


  It looks nice if it really can compete with the ultra portables at a reasonable price, I would be a happy camper


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Looks intriguing..can't wait to learn more about them!


----------



## Megalomaniac

Want. Badly.


----------



## ldtboyl

the rotatable volume control looks nice  FiiO's on a roll  haha


----------



## soundeffect

I won't be surprise if this one end up costing a little bit more than what we expected.  I'm see the trend, each new fiio cost more.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

new to the world of hedphones...liked the looks of grado rs1i not to mention the rave reviews.. will be getting a pair in a few days..need to know if the e7 will make a difference
   
  Quote: 





soundeffect said:


> I like the look of this one much much better than the E7 and how thin it is. Very nice looking.
> 
> Is this better than the E7? and should I assume it to be also more expensive? Estimate release date?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anjexu

Have any of you heard what the price will be?  I was thinking of getting an E5 but if this is going to be priced similarly, might as well wait.


----------



## SoulSyde

Looks very nice.
   
  I just don't get the EQ button.  Is that some type of on/off bass boost feature?


----------



## ClieOS

Yep, EQ = Bass Boost


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> new to the world of hedphones...liked the looks of grado rs1i not to mention the rave reviews.. will be getting a pair in a few days..need to know if the e7 will make a difference


 

 If you are listening from a computer the E7 will make a dramatic difference. If you are listening from a portable source, not so much. The E7's strongest function is the DAC.


----------



## Aivc

Need a new portable amp right now. Gonna wait till this one comes out, i've been really happy with Fiio products.

 Hope the pricing is in between FIIO E5 and E7


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





aivc said:


> Need a new portable amp right now. Gonna wait till this one comes out, i've been really happy with Fiio products.
> 
> Hope the pricing is in between FIIO E5 and E7


 

 E11 is intended as the best sounding amp for FiiO so far, so don't expect it to be less than E7.


----------



## SoulSyde

Thanks ClieOS


----------



## soundeffect

I figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not a bad thing actually a good thing.  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesFiiO

The price of E11 will be between E5 and E7! we will trying to provide high performance/price products!


----------



## soundeffect

Wow, awesome. although this just blows away my prediction. lol


----------



## a_tumiwa

nice design.
  btw, i hope someday Fiio will have their own MP3 player


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The price of E11 will be between E5 and E7! we will trying to provide high performance/price products!


 

  
  Oh wow, now I think we can have a REAL competitor here. Here's to hoping this turns out great. Any rough estimate on release date?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Main features:
   
1, Replaceable battery ( compatible with NOKIA BL-5B)
   
2, working voltage: +/- 4.5V or +/- 6V;
   
3, Voltage Gain: 10 dB;
   
4, Volume control:  Alps potentionmeter;
   
5, OP: AD8397;
   
6, Output power: >150mW;
   
7, Case: Aluminium alloy! 
   
8, Playtime: 10 Hours!
   
9, ETA: March, 2011
   
   
We may show the engineer sample of E11, in the hong kong Headphone Festival 2010~2011 ( Jan 8, 2011)


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The price of E11 will be between E5 and E7! we will trying to provide high performance/price products!


 


 I stand corrected, though I am happy to be wrong in this case!


----------



## loremipsum

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The price of E11 will be between E5 and E7! we will trying to provide high performance/price products!


 


  Oooh, I just might have to ask Santa to bring me one


----------



## olor1n

Looks nice. I assume this will be a better amp than the E7? I don't really require a portable DAC so I may upgrade to this if it out performs the E7's amp section. It needs to be somewhat scratch resistant.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Looks nice. I assume this will be a better amp than the E7? I don't really require a portable DAC so I may upgrade to this if it out performs the E7's amp section. It needs to be somewhat scratch resistant.


 
  I hope it is much stronger than the E7 and able to make a significant difference out of a Sansa clip or fuze.


----------



## JamesFiiO

There are some big different with E7 and E11:
   
1, E11 is a pure amp and E7 is USB DAC first! in fact, we found lots of user buy E7 and used as amp only, that is one reason that we develop E11!
   
2, E11 consume far more power than E7's amp! so it can drive the low impedance IEM more better! and the sound quality will better than E7 if you use E7 only as an amp!
   
   at the other hand, the playtime of E7 is about 100 hours, but E11 is only about 10 hours, so we select a mobile phone battery, and you can carry and backup battery and repalce it when 
   
   the battery is empty!
   
3, The other different is that E11 use potentionmeter, which regard will have better SQ than digital volume control, but it may not as reliable as digital volume control! 
   
4, E7 is powered by higher voltage, it means it will have higher output power and dynamic!
   
About the price, quality, We will alway try our best to provide high quality, high performance products in low price!
   
BTW, E11 is not a upgrade or replacement of E7 , because they belong to different kind of products!
   
For E7, it have dual usage!  and most people had prove it's value both in amp and USB DAC, and with E9, it beome a decent desktop USB/DAC!
   
For E11, it will be a good partner with iPod/iPhone, Walkman, and also our new HD portable DAP in the coming soon!


----------



## latenlazy

Is there any intention to make an upgrade of the E7 one day?


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> For E11, it will be a good partner with iPod/iPhone, Walkman, and also our new HD portable DAP in the coming soon!


----------



## swbf2cheater

No need to show samples, you've already gained the interest of many people and I would buy it today if it were available!  Why make us wait! lol kidding


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Holy smokes, the E11 is one sexy beast.
   
  And James is right, I myself don't see much of a benefit in using the E7 as an amp only (it's absolutely indispensable as a DAC for my E9), so I'm interested in a more powerful portable amp to power my headphones through my Sansa Fuze (via LOD). Ironically, I don't have any headphones that will benefit from a portable amp more powerful than the E7 anyways...yet. Unless this thing can power my DT990/600 ohm (lol), I wouldn't be getting it until I found a really good, closed portable. I REALLY wished the ES7 was super comfortable, because I loved it. Too bad it was torturous on my ears.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  X2.


----------



## Alcia

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  X3


----------



## z50j

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> No need to show samples, you've already gained the interest of many people and I would buy it today if it were available!  Why make us wait! lol kidding


 

 exactly 
   
  E3, E5, E7. it only gets better and better


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





alcia said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 X4
   
  I somehow missed this! A new DAP? SWEEEEET!


----------



## mukulymn

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 X5.....currently own E7+E9 and love how beautifully it drives my RE262
  waiting for this


----------



## Riku540

*11/14/2010*
  Quote: 





			
				Riku540 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Indeed. I wonder how they would fare making headphones? Or soundcards? _*Heck, just release a Fi-Pod and be done with it already!*_


 

*TODAY*
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> For E11, it will be a good partner with iPod/iPhone, Walkman, and also _*our new HD portable DAP in the coming soon!*_


 

 I called it!


----------



## Crookshank

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> 6, Output power: >150mW;


 

 150 in 16Ohm? :/


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Filo DAP sounds very promising!!!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





crookshank said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 32 Ohm! the OP have high current output , so it can drive 16Ohm very well! also due to the high voltage supply! it can drive some high impedance headphone better than our old amp ( not includes E9 )!


----------



## Jack C

How did I miss this thread? 
   
  It's so exciting to see both the E11 and the new DAP products becoming public knowledge. Based on what I've seen from FiiO, the E11 is intended to do for portable headphones what the E9 did for full size headphones: excellent audio performance and plenty of power.
   
  I really like the final design, the two-tone case and industrial design is very retro-cool looking. The volume knob being enclosed by the frame is such a nice touch, good to look at as well as being very functional. 
   
  The E7 remains a better choice for those that want a portable DAC solution, but if headphone amplifier is all that you need, then the E11 provides better results as well as being cheaper!
   
  Can't wait to get this in...
   
  Jack


----------



## west1nex

already have the E7, there hasn't been a day when i havent used it.. can't wait for this one


----------



## ZV3

Wow, this sounds great for those that don't need a DAC. I will probably get the E11 and keep my E7 for those times when I need it to play through my laptop.


----------



## kingpintps

looks great..finally a great upgrade from the E5...didn't want the E7 because of the bulky size. E11 looks like the perfect size for an on-the-go amp!

 The build and finish look great in the pictures...i hope all buttons are metal and not plastic like on E5.


----------



## SoulSyde

They're almost the same size.


----------



## swbf2cheater

How about letting us pre-order


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The E7 is literally the size of a phone. The E11 is just thinner for the most part. I don't mind the size of the E7, but I definitely just don't have a need for a portable amp atm. I need to get a pair of SERIOUS portable cans that aren't huge, and are extremely comfy. Once I do, that's when I'd consider the E11.\
   
  Here's hoping Micca sells a bundle of the new Fiio DAP and E11 for a great price.


----------



## HonestBlues

Quote: 





jack c said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> It's so exciting to see both the E11 and the new DAP products becoming public knowledge. Based on what I've seen from FiiO, the E11 is intended to do for portable headphones what the E9 did for full size headphones: excellent audio performance and plenty of power.
> 
> ...


 
  Yep...I'm sold.Sign me up...it will be my first ever plunge into the wild wacky wondrous world of headphone amps.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





jack c said:


> How did I miss this thread?


 
   
  Same here!
   
  Nice James, totally agreed; a more serious portable amp then E5/7 is a welcome addition to the line up.
   
  Looking forward to it, i'll get this for sure


----------



## swbf2cheater

it seems very pocket friendly and im sorry fiio, but March is too late of a release date.  We want it now   
   
  <3


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> it seems very pocket friendly and im sorry fiio, but March is too late of a release date.  We want it now
> 
> <3


 
  They've been releasing new stuff at a steady pace..they have to make them 2 ya know?..but sooner is always better


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





xxfallenangelxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Anything is possible if you just believeeeee, I got really bored and photoshoped the E11 too see exactly how big it would be and feel in my hands hehe.   Its just a few mm off, i couldnt get my cs4 to print out the right way, but its close, it should be a smidgen bigger


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Anything is possible if you just believeeeee, I got really bored and photoshoped the E11 too see exactly how big it would be and feel in my hands hehe.   Its just a few mm off, i couldnt get my cs4 to print out the right way, but its close, it should be a smidgen bigger


 
  Lol..I see that someone is very excited !!!


----------



## swbf2cheater

haha, i have a thing for small amps and kittens, idk what it is or means


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> haha, i have a thing for small amps and kittens, idk what it is or means


 
  I like my big kitties...tigers and such lol..totally unrelated


----------



## EraserXIV

looks like it might pair perfectly with a fuze


----------



## kingpintps

oh noo..thanks for pointing that out. I was just reeeaally wishing for something the size of a T3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> They're almost the same size.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I hope it does pair well with the Fuze, as I just bought a pair of ESW9s...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I hope it does pair well with the Fuze, as I just bought a pair of ESW9s...


----------



## yifu

This is going to be so awesome if the sound is better that the E5s and E7s which sound alike. Hopefully, it would provide better midrange smoothness and treble detail which i find lacking in fiio products. however, i would definitely buy it since i enjoyed the E7 better than my RSA predator when i had them both, with my M50s.


----------



## Riku540

The E7 is listed to support up to 300 ohms but as we know it doesn't come close to doing such headphones proper justice fro man amplification standpoint. My guess is that the E11 is going to give us exactly that; like Jack said, basically a portable E9. Small amp; but extremely powerful.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





yifu said:


> This is going to be so awesome if the sound is better that the E5s and E7s which sound alike. Hopefully, it would provide better midrange smoothness and treble detail which i find lacking in fiio products. however, i would definitely buy it since i enjoyed the E7 better than my RSA predator when i had them both, with my M50s.


 


  Woow, you have a very good amp already!  E5, E7 both used the same TPA6130 as amp, but the SQ is a little different because E5 use OPA2338, E7 use AD8692 as pre amp!
   
  But E11 will use AD8397 as amp OP! and the power supply is different, volume control change to ALPS potentionmeter!


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


>


 

 Impressions? Will it drive my HD650?


----------



## JamesFiiO

I think I should put some photos on here!   the size is little than E7, the battery is 750mAh, but E11 need more power than E7 to get the best SQ! like class A vs class AB!
   
but don't think it is a magic to change your setup to a Hi-end device! a good amp just can help you get the full performance from your DAP and headphone/earphone! 
   
The ETA is March, 2011, because soon we will have a long long holiday just as your Christmas Holidy! all worker will stop working from 15th Jan to 20th Feb!


----------



## prone2phone

if i understand, you put volume pot on its side to lower amps depth - very innovative, same as with nokia battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . nice to see creative people working in fiio, especially compared to those old school guys from fihiman.


----------



## R-Audiohead

FiiO,
   
  Keep up the hot streak.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





prone2phone said:


> if i understand, you put volume pot on its side to lower amps depth - very innovative, same as with nokia battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yes, it is the only way to put a good potentionmeter into a slim case! otherwise we have not use other kind of potentionmeter, but I must said that the quality is not so good!
   
  Below is the slim potentionmeter which used in some portable radio, portable DAP, CD!  hard to compare with the normal potentionmeter if all made by the same company!


----------



## Riku540

As excited as I am for the E11 (you may as well put me down for preorder when it becomes available) I want more info on this DAP! In my mind I am imagining a cheaper, yet more powerful iPod that supports high resolution music (which this will support if I remember correctly, not that I own any music above 44/16) with FLAC support. And cheaper! Oh wait, I said that already.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  ROFL!  Hmm, initial impressions show that due to the printer ink used and the type of special paper I had flown in from overseas, I would say my paper mock up would just barely power a potato 
   
  Also, Feiao thank you for the pictures and all this info so far.  It really looks beautiful and i think a lot of people are going to go wild over it due to its size and ability to drive things well.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

It is our pleasure to make some products to you! in fact, more like head-fi'er hire FiiO to make some products that you need! 
   
BTW, it is a interesting work of you to show our E11! great!


----------



## mcnoiserdc

I have to say that I never thought about caring a portable amp, but this one seems to fill the requirements.


----------



## ClieOS

No one seems to notice this but the opamp used on E11 is actually pretty good. AD8397 has internal buffer and 300mA+ of output. It is the same one on Arrow.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That sounds pretty fantastic. Now that I went and got the ESW9, I am definitely getting the E11. XD


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No one seems to notice this but the opamp used on E11 is actually pretty good. AD8397 has internal buffer and 300mA+ of output. It is the same one on Arrow.


 


  I noticed.  It's actually the same OP amp used in the Arrow amp which I spent almost $300 on.


----------



## swbf2cheater

^ the secret of my excitement is no longer a secret :[


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I hope the DAP supports 24/96 and FLAC and WAV. It is not an absolute requirement, but would be nice. The E11 looks really nice, and I am sure it will really perform.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No one seems to notice this but the opamp used on E11 is actually pretty good. AD8397 has internal buffer and 300mA+ of output. It is the same one on Arrow.


 


   ow yeah


----------



## olor1n

You've gotta commend FiiO on their insistence to provide value for their customers. Imagine what they'd put on the table if they went the next tier up in price.


----------



## EddieE

Well the term HD DAP suggests so, but then if you've read the thread on the subject of 24 bit audio it does seem the advantages of 24bit are a bit of a red herring.
   
  For me the key features a DAP needs to be taken seriously are -
   
  Gapless playback
  File/folder browsing
  A good, fast intuitive user interface
   
  Hopefully it would also have -
   
  lineout from the dac
  digital out to a dac
   
  And would to be good would also have pan/balance control, good parametric or hardware EQ, cross feed, mono mode etc etc...
   
  FiiO should look at Rockbox for ideas to start with.
   
  Claims DAPs make to sound better or more "audiophiley" than others seldom pan out to be true and the Clip + is still the sonic euqal of all the absurd pricey boutique daps which have surfaced over the last couple of years.

 What makes a DAP great is its features.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Well the term HD DAP suggests so, but then if you've read the thread on the subject of 24 bit audio it does seem the advantages of 24bit are a bit of a red herring.
> 
> For me the key features a DAP needs to be taken seriously are -
> 
> ...


 

 I disagree with this, as I have the Sansa Fuze which is supposed to sound the same as the Clip, and other players I have heard such as the S:Flo2, the Iriver H120, and the QLS QA350 all sound better than the Fuze. But gapless, digital out, line out, and file and folder browsing are really nice features.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> FiiO should look at Rockbox for ideas to start with.


 

*THAT IS A GREAT IDEA!*
   
  feiao, please take note of this.  Rockbox is a proven OS with a lot of support in the Head-Fi community.  Whether you decide to use Rockbox as the "factory OS" of work with the developers to allow the use of Rockbox as an after market add-on, you would gain a lot more support from the Head-Fi community by incorporating this OS into your new DAP.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm pretty sure Fiio's DAP is well under way, and is past the initial stages of development. Probably their own OS and what have you.
   
  James can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think he would have mentioned it if it wasn't already done to the point of having it's own interface and features.


----------



## Jack C

James and company are going with a rather different direction with their new DAP. Word around the campfire is that they are not going to use a common MP3 solution, but something far more robust and stable. The way I understand it is that many of the current Chinese MP3/MP4 player products on the market use common solutions such as Rockchip and etc. These types of chips target the domestic Chinese market and have been used in everything from cheap iPod knock-offs to some of the high-end audiophile offerings. Their poor SDK quality often leads to buggy user interface and firmware as people who have dealt with Chinese MP3/MP4 players can probably relate to. My T51, for example, has its own share of issues to say the least.
   
  Jack


----------



## SoulSyde

If I can offer one small suggestion.  If the "EQ" button is only an on/off and its sole purpose is to boost certain frequencies (likely bass) it would be better to call it "Bass Boost" or "Boost" instead of "EQ."  I perceive an EQ as a multi-functional switch or set of buttons and switches that allows me to custom tailor a range of frequencies.  A simple on/off would be more of a Boost.


----------



## dfkt

I really like the looks of that amp, reminds me a bit of the Cowon D2 design. The volume knob protection is ingenious.
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Absolutely agree with that, 110%. Everything else would be a failure, as seen by Hifiman/AMP3/s-flo/etc firmwares. Don't start from scratch, use what's been perfected over years by a group of enthusiastic volunteers, and is free on top of that.
   
  As a reminder, might I point back to my nitpicking about details that matter, in the firmware chapter of my E7 review?


----------



## swbf2cheater

I would actually much prefer a cheaper alternative to the Hifiman player that is both an amp and a music player.  If sansa can get a great sounding player into the the sansa clip for $30US
  then Im sure Fiio can integrate a small amp just like the E11 but perhaps a little thicker with an internal music player supporting an SD card slot.  Id say goodbye to every other amp and mp3 player Ive ever used or wanted and never look back if that happened, and it seems very doable.  The E11 is actually thinner than the sansa clip with the "clip " portion included and seems to be around the size of the fuze actually.  A guy can dream cant he ?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

X4 for using Rockbox or making it available to put on there DAP.


----------



## EddieE

+ 1 on a micro SD slot - save the expenses for the components rather than the memory - we can buy our own.
   
  Re actaully HAVING rock box as the firmware... loveley idea... but rb is a non-profit venure and FiiO would be making profit on the dap - not sure it could work out.
   
  But any party looking to get into the dap game should definitely spend a month with a rockboxed clip, using it every day, to understand what an interface should be like...
   
  EDIT:
   
  But then, having said that, I've just seen dfkts post which was enthusiastic and I know he's close to the rb development crew, so maybe it would be possible.
   
  Hell, if it's possible to us RB, Fiio - just do it!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> + 1 on a micro SD slot - save the expenses for the components rather than the memory - we can buy our own.
> 
> Re actaully HAVING rock box as the firmware... loveley idea... but rb is a non-profit venure and FiiO would be making profit on the dap - not sure it could work out.
> 
> ...


 

 I am not sure whether the rockbox can be used in our DAP, but our design is based on our own design, I hope there will have less bug! and fast response to the key!
   
  In fact, we had start developed some MP3 speakers in  3 years ago! I need to say, we are not lack of experience in DAP, but the current solution is a nightmare to us! So we will not let it happen in a decent DAP, consider there
   
  already have so many high quality DAP!
   
  Also I hope we can focus in our E11 now, maybe we can improve it before our trial production by your advice!
   
  About our HD DAP, it will not expensive, and will be different to any current DAP ! but will have most special feacture which listed in preview replies! I will post the outlook and main features before the end of this month!


----------



## EddieE

Sounds promising...
  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> No one seems to notice this but the opamp used on E11 is actually pretty good. AD8397 has internal buffer and 300mA+ of output. It is the same one on Arrow.


----------



## dfkt

Feiao, Rockbox can be adapted to almost any hardware architecture. It already runs on player SoCs as varied as PortalPlayer, Telechips, AMS, Texas Instruments, etc, etc. A Rockchip port has been started as well, AFAIK.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Of course, it had beem proved that RB can be used in so many kind of DAP, but I need to declared, as I know , Only Meizu, have the original SDK from Samsung, and it is not hard to get the SDK from samsung because M6 use
   
  2410, but we can only ask our supplier to design the firmware as our request! so I am not sure whether the term can develop such version! btw, our supplier design software to many famous international brand, like Philps and TEAC!
   
  We can not get the original SDK and I am not sure anyother person can get that! it is a special solution and that is why I said it had not been used in any other portable DAP!
   
  There had been over 10,000 factory who developed MP3, but not more than 3 brand/factory who have the ability to develop firmware by themself! but it can not limite head-direct to develop a HM-801 which the SQ had been proved
   
  is very sucess!


----------



## Anaxilus

Not sure how much using a properly spec'd sdxc reader would impact cost versus sdhc but the first DAP to do it successfully would see a significant boost to its potential market share.  Just saying.  Cough, cough.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have the utmost faith in Fiio to bring us another winner. I look forward to both the E11 and DAP.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I have the utmost faith in Fiio to bring us another winner. I look forward to both the E11 and DAP.


 

 +1 looks like its gonna be a promising year!


----------



## EraserXIV

If possible, better battery life on the E11 would be a great feature people would appreciate. I know the Arrow can get up to 50 hours of playback, the RSA Shadow gets 72 hours, and the iBasso T3 gets 38 hours. If the stated 10 hours is really true, I can see it being a big deal breaker especially since this is targeted as a portable device.
   
  I know the Arrow uses a 1200mAh battery.
   
   
  Also, please give the mp3 player you're developing at least 16 GB of internal storage plus a microSD card slot. That way people don't have to bring around multiple microSD cards which they will probably lose.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> I know the Arrow uses a 1200mAh battery.


 

 I believe its some iPod battery, don't know which.


----------



## SoulSyde

You're correct. The Arrow amp does use an iPod battery.


----------



## JamesFiiO

E11 used 750mAh battery!  and due to the current consume is quite high, so the playtime is limited!
   
  I don't know how other can do that, but the playtime is test by our condition and usually it is more close to the real playtime!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Do whatever is best for the audio quality. There are always compromises to be made, and I would rather have them made in the area of battery life than in sound quality or power. Because you plan to sell it so inexpensively, people can buy those external batteries for it without going over a reasonable amount, if the life really is a problem. 10 hours is fine for me, as some of my DAPs only get 6-7. That is enough for a day or a long ride (I take breaks from listening, etc).


----------



## ClieOS

eraserxiv said:


> If possible, better battery life on the E11 would be a great feature people would appreciate. I know the Arrow can get up to 50 hours of playback, the RSA Shadow gets 72 hours, and the iBasso T3 gets 38 hours. If the stated 10 hours is really true, I can see it being a big deal breaker especially since this is targeted as a portable device.
> 
> I know the Arrow uses a 1200mAh battery.
> 
> ...




The way Robert is able to make Arrow run for so long is because he implements an auto voltage/current limiting circuit that keep the opamp running on lower voltage and consume less current when extra output power is not needed. I would imagine putting such an extra circuit will only add complexity to the design as well as parts and manufacturing cost. If it runs on high current mode all the time, then Arrow will still have a short battery life. As James already pointed out, E11 is going to be cheaper than E7, so you can really pick one way or the other using a fixed voltage/current supply. Although a manual switch would probably be more feasible, sort of like those on 3MOVE / StepDance.


----------



## SoulSyde

ClieOS, I never cease to be amazed at the depth of your knowledge for all things audio.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Yeah, it is nice having someone here that knows what they are talking about.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Pardon me if I just missed this anywhere in the thread, but I certainly hope the DAP has the same height and width as the E11, if not the same chassis altogether. That way even if it's thicker it's still a match for stacking on each other.


----------



## ClieOS

Thanks for the kind words, mates. I doubt I know more about stuff than many around.

Anyway, a quick search over eBay reveal quite a few aftermarket BL-5B batteries that have much higher capacity (>1000mAh). I don't know how good are those rating or whether they will still fit the E11 battery compartment, but I think these are still worth a trial. AT the least, I think FiiO can test a few of them and see if they can be used or not. If yes, that will be great.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Thanks for the kind words, mates. I doubt I know more about stuff than many around.
> 
> Anyway, a quick search over eBay reveal quite a few aftermarket BL-5B batteries that have much higher capacity (>1000mAh). I don't know how good are those rating or whether they will still fit the E11 battery compartment, but I think these are still worth a trial. AT the least, I think FiiO can test a few of them and see if they can be used or not. If yes, that will be great.


 

 X2. Bigger battery better.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Thanks for the kind words, mates. I doubt I know more about stuff than many around.


 

 Don't be so modest.  You are like an encyclopedia of headphone audio knowledge. And you have the ability to convey complex concepts in easy to understand terms. 
   
  Jack


----------



## SoulSyde

X3, even if the price needed to be increased slightly.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 X2. I hate to make this into a CliOS appreciation thread, but your IEM mega comparo is brilliant.
   
  Getting back the E11, approximately how long is it until it is released?


----------



## SoulSyde

March - it's been mentioned already.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I usually work 10-12 hours days and am listening to music almost the entire time.  I'll be very unhappy if i cant get through an entire day, but not enough to sway me from not getting it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

We will design a small switcher which can change the supply voltage , them it can make the playtime longer!
   
  Also you can carry an extra battery and change the battery , so you get double playtime!


----------



## swbf2cheater

Oh my, yes! I forgot you said that earlier about the swapping of a battery at any time.  Jeez thats pretty awesome.  Im extremely impressed.


----------



## EddieE

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will design a small switcher which can change the supply votage , them it can last the playtime!


 
   
  [size=x-small]Excellent idea![/size]


----------



## R-Audiohead

FiiO,
   
  Your dedication to serving the head-fi community is much appreciated!
   
  Keep it up!


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Do whatever is best for the audio quality. There are always compromises to be made, and I would rather have them made in the area of battery life than in sound quality or power. Because you plan to sell it so inexpensively, people can buy those external batteries for it without going over a reasonable amount, if the life really is a problem. 10 hours is fine for me, as some of my DAPs only get 6-7. That is enough for a day or a long ride (I take breaks from listening, etc).


 


 Fully agreed
   
  Replaceble batteries is an excellent idea James!


----------



## WalkGood

[size=medium]The amp sounds promising and I love the idea of a replaceable phone battery. Back when the e200 series came out from SanDisk I thought more manufactures would follow suit with their replaceable battery, surely a shame they haven’t. I don’t believe apple would on their DAP’s as it keeps most of the mass public buying new products rather than replacing a battery, surely a shame cause if they did I’d be willing to be most others would follow … Good move on your part Fiio, wonder if your DAP battery will be replaceable as well?[/size]
   
  [size=medium]BTW it’s never too late to re-evaluate the FW, *rockbox rocks!!!*[/size]


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





walkgood said:


> [size=medium]The amp sounds promising and I love the idea of a replaceable phone battery. Back when the e200 series came out from SanDisk I thought more manufactures would follow suit with their replaceable battery, surely a shame they haven’t. I don’t believe apple would on their DAP’s as it keeps most of the mass public buying new products rather than replacing a battery, surely a shame cause if they did I’d be willing to be most others would follow … Good move on your part Fiio, wonder if your DAP battery will be replaceable as well?[/size]
> 
> [size=medium]BTW it’s never too late to re-evaluate the FW, *rockbox rocks!!!*[/size]


 
   
It is not we don't wants, it is we don't sure we can! it is not a universal solution, we just do what we can!


----------



## SoulSyde

Feiao, I wish you success on both the E11 and the new DAP.  Hopefully the UI on your new DAP is a success, but for future reference if any company is in a position to implement Rockbox into their device it would be yours.  Your willingness to work with the audio community directly is part of your success.  How cool would it be for FiiO to be the first to partner with Rockbox!?
   
  Hopefully your UI will be warmly-received by all, but if not I think you have the blessing of the Head-Fi community at large for a viable alternative.


----------



## Anaxilus

I have to say, I've been pretty impressed with your collaboration w/ the forum on a number of products.  I was never planning on moving past the E5 in your lineup but your involvement and commitment are compelling.  I'll be hard pressed not to try out your E11 or DAP.  Keep it up.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I will be hard pressed not to try the DAP for sure. I probably will try it sometime. The value I have seen Fiio display is amazing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I definitely second the post about sound quality coming FIRST, the rest comes later.
   
  As for the voltage switch, I'm still new to that much, but how would it work?  How would I know which setting I should have it in in relation to my headphones?


----------



## Aivc

10 hours is totally fine with me, I never listen more than that on a single day.

 Need something to amp my ER4P, go Fiio !


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I definitely second the post about sound quality coming FIRST, the rest comes later.
> 
> As for the voltage switch, I'm still new to that much, but how would it work?  How would I know which setting I should have it in in relation to my headphones?


 

 AD8397 is one of those opamp that can be used on lower voltage (in exchange for some performance of course). You should start from lower voltage then switch it to high voltage (no on the fly though) and compare the two. If you didn't find much difference on the headphone you use, keep it to low voltage.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Feiao, i hope in the future you're willing to make a portable amp that is comparable to ibasso D4 in sound wise, while retaining the sleek design in E11


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> Feiao, i hope in the future you're willing to make a portable amp that is comparable to ibasso D4 in sound wise, while retaining the sleek design in E11


 

 Well, some say the Arrow bests the D4 soundwise so if the E11 sounds close to the Arrow......


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 how do you know E11 sounds close to arrow? using the same opamp doesn't mean will share the same quality..
   
  for example, audinst HUD-MX1 shares the same DAC chip as CA Dacmagic or Gamma2..but they sound totally in a different league and different price range as well
   
  *sorry i'm not following the whole thread so this is what i can conclude


----------



## Anaxilus

I said 'if'.  
   
  I'm not in the mood to debate being taken out of context right now.  Enjoy.


----------



## i_djoel2000

@anaxilus: sorry, i missed that one..but thank you for sharing your thought!


----------



## obazavil

Heh...
   
  Back in 2007 I got some RE2 with a free E3. Nice gadget I tought...
   
  Now, for the K702 and DT990/600 I got the E7/E9 combo...
   
  Can you stop making nice gear that I want to try please? 
   
  Definitely, a rockbox DAP would rock, since is a very goooood interface... anyway, you stated before that is not in the plans.
   
  And about E11... Well, just do your magic, and make a wonderful and very powerful portable amp plz


----------



## WalkGood

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 All I said was that it rocks, I should have said that it's far superior to any DAP firmware I've ever tested and it's never to late to evaluate it, I'm sure your company does whats best for it. But your last reply makes me curious ... did you speak with any of the rockbox team in #rockbox irc I'm sure they welcome the discussion


----------



## ClieOS

Not that simple. When you use a controller chip from another company, they help you on developing the firmware by contract. If FiiO was to use rockbox, then it will need that company to implement rockbox over their own firmware. Since commercial use of open source software (even in partial) requires the company to publish all the code, that company will need to publish their own basic firmware code as well. The question is, why would that company want to put their own code under the sun so that FiiO can use rockbox? The only way FiiO can do it will be to buy off the copyright of the whole SDK kit from that company and publish it freely - that will be expensive and not worth the effort from a business POV.

I am sure if there is enough interest from the rockbox community, then it will be done by the community.


----------



## Riku540

Well in any case, I have great faith in FiiO as their cost-to-performance track record is outstanding so far. Who says they can't develop something on par or even better?


----------



## EddieE

ClieOS makes good points.
   
  A point to note is that the Rockbox team have managed to get their fw onto a whole host of DAPs with no discussion with the manufacturers at all, so FiiO not being able to package RB with the DAP officially does not rule out there being a Rockbox version made for it. I am sure by now FiiO have realised this happening would help sales of the DAP as well, so I'm sure would be happy if it could.
   
  Perhaps the best thing FiiO would be to continue manufacture as planned, but start to talk with the RB team and get their buy-in on a FiiO Rockbox version and get them a FiiO DAP as soon as one is available, before launch, and let them work their magic.
   
  Not having a manufacturer on board has never stopped them in the past. If we have a situation like this where the manufacturer has no problem with RB being ported to their DAP, it should make things even easier.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Fiio has proven they listen to us and want to implement features we actually want.  So, what the hell do you need rockbox for when they can just code whatever we want directly into it to begin with?  That makes no sense what so ever.  Just ask them to include certain rockbox-esque features instead of literally rocking it and im sure they will. 
   
  Would you prefer to use ROCKBOX instead of what Fiio can provide for us, as they've proven they want to make us happy and will fix things much faster than the guys at rockbox ever will.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have a Sansa Fuze, and have absolutely no reason to Rockbox. NONE. AT ALL. Unless it magically transformed my Fuze into some magical DAP, all I need my Fuze to do is to play music files without some weird crashing or anything that would hinder my enjoyment of said listening to music. Call me a minimalist, but as long as Fiio's UI is intuitive, has folder browsing, and has a general EQ (5 step is all I need), I don't need to trick out my DAP. Sound quality comes first.


----------



## EddieE

Does the Fuze have gapless playback?
   
  Does it even have file/folder browsing?
   
  I know it's little brother the clip has neither, but Rockbox has both.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, We have som problem in visit headfi.

So it is very hard to me to reply because I have

To use my ip4 through GPRS!

1, ClieOS had said what I want to say! 

2, files, folder browsing and other have the chance 

Includes in our DAP ( X3 ) 

3, I hope we can focus in our E11 . Maybe someone

Can create a new thread in source forum


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Fiio has proven they listen to us and want to implement features we actually want.  So, what the hell do you need rockbox for when they can just code whatever we want directly into it to begin with?  That makes no sense what so ever.  Just ask them to include certain rockbox-esque features instead of literally rocking it and im sure they will.
> 
> Would you prefer to use ROCKBOX instead of what Fiio can provide for us, as they've proven they want to make us happy and will fix things much faster than the guys at rockbox ever will.


 
   
  Not sure why your post sounds so aggressive to me, maybe I'm just imagining it.
   
  I see you have a Clip+. Did you put Rockbox on it? If yes, then you should know that it's rather improbable that the firmware FiiO orders from the manufacturer will have similar functionality as Rockbox. Or just look at Cowon's recent firmwares, or the iPod's - do you really believe a new upstart could come up with something as refined as that? I'm sure FiiO tries to "make their customers happy", as you put it - but come on, have you seen the firmwares of other "independent" players, like the Hifiman, AMP3, s-flo, etc? If the developers of the FiiO DAP firmware could "code whatever they want", they have a hard time reaching the level of maturity and functionality that Rockbox achieved in its over 8 years of constant development and improvements. I'm just being realistic here - I've had enough MP3 players in my time, mainstream and obscure, to dare go out on a limb here.
   
  Furthermore, not sure what you meant by "will fix things much faster than the guys at Rockbox ever will" - what do you need "fixed" in Rockbox? That's besides the point that Rockbox is a really fast moving project, and I know of no official firmware manufacturer that is even remotely close to fixing issues as fast as the Rockbox developers.
   
  Really not sure where your unfounded hostility towards this open source project comes from. But yeah, it appears that there will be no Rockbox for this player - the manufacturer is not interested in it, and I doubt it will be a widely enough used player to reach the interest of independent Rockbox developers any time soon.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Just test if I can reply by a proxy software


----------



## JamesFiiO

finaly I found a program which can help me visit head-fi and reply again!
   
but I can't use the Quote function in head-fi!
   
To dfkt: will you help me explain how we can use rockbox in our DAP , and send mail to market@fiio.com;
   
To our friend, I hope we can stop the argument of rockbox, I know it long before because someone use it in MEIZU M6!
   
We will not hesitate to hear any suggestion from you , but sometime we can only do what we can do! but I know if we hear what you talk, we are close to the sucess! at that time we can have more ability to satisfy our customer! 
   
I appreciate anyone here who want to help us make the best products! but hope you can understand us that we can not do everything !


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't mean to come off aggressive at all, so im sorry if you took it that way.  Im just confused as to why rockbox needs to be added instead of fiio just adding a great firmware of their own with similar things.  I have no hostility towards it at all.  What I do not understand is why you dont have faith in fiio to incorporate some great features.  Comparing Rockbox, a development that took into consideration the needs and wants of real users VS Apple who could care less about what anyone wants or thinks...*and then applying that towards what Fiio could do just isnt at all fair *I have full faith in Fiio to add what ever we want and need, *things that should be included.  *
   
  People are being way too picky, and what i meant by rockbox not being fixed would be the interface, its butt ugly.  Im really tired of having to mod or hack my media players just to make them better and possibly brick them or void my warranty just to do so.  Its really dumb.  I found rockbox only to be worth it for the EQ and nothing more.  The look and feel of it sucks and how often do you play games with rockbox on your sansa clip?  not so often, and not really at all often enough to merit having to hack the crap out of an already awesome media player in the sansa clip.  
   
  Fiio will do the same if they made their own, they will use great features and Im really hoping they will do a great enough job in that we dont have to hack their product just to get it working the way we want it


----------



## ClieOS

Okay, here is the deal, James just MSN'ed me that his ISP is blocking Head-fi, so he can't get a full access on PC but have to rely on his iPhone (don't ask why but I think it is the great firewall of China again). So I am relaying his message:

He welcomes anyone who know how to implement rockbox into DAP send FiiO an email (the same posted by him). He will see if a rockbox solution is possible or not when the time comes, but can't make any guarantee at the moment. For the time being, he doesn't see any reason of further discuss over rockbox since the DAP project is still very much in its infancy.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Fiio will do the same if they made their own, they will use great features and Im really hoping they will do a great enough job in that we dont have to hack their product just to get it working the way we want it
 
   
  Sorry, I can only copy it can rely it because I can not use Quote function now!
   
  Yes, if we can , we will adopt any suggestion from our user and customer, why not, It can let us sell more and make more money and hire more engineer! it is a simple logic!
   
  for example, ClieOS tell us why arrow can use AD8397 but still have long playtime, and them we decide to add a swtcher which can change the supply voltage, so it can make more people like to buy our E11.
   
  All you are our best friend and customer, thanks for all in here !


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> To dfkt: will you help me explain how we can use rockbox in our DAP , and send mail to market@fiio.com;


 

 Fantastic feiao, Just the mere fact that you are willing to look into it impresses me.  I'm hopeful again...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Remember I will be here and hear from you! it take me about 8 hours per day in reading any reply about our products! most time is from 8:00PM to 1:00AM because I stll have a lot work to do!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Let me state that Head-fi isn't the ultimate voice of all consumers. Head-fi as a whole has fantastic ideas, but just because there are a couple of missing features that certain users want, won't make your products a failure. I'm VERY pleased that Fiio listens so intently to it's consumers here, but you guys have also made some fantastic decisions on your products (especially lately), so I believe Fiio should just run with what they feel will lead them to success.
   
  As for the Fuze having folder browsing, it does. This is my MAIN selling point actually. I will not buy a DAP if it doesn't have folder browsing as it's the way I manage my music library.


----------



## chengdude

Yes, Head-fi is currently being blocked in China, and not just in Guangdong where I assume James is posting from.  Not sure if they're just momentarily fiddling with the switches or if it's a longer term prospect.
   
  All this Fiio-mania is great news, but I'd like to know if any of these products (E9, E11, A1, DAP...) will ever be officially sold in China?  Don't forget about the folks who bought Meizu docks and such before most people on Head-fi knew Fiio even existed


----------



## EddieE

Quote:


mad lust envy said:


> As for the Fuze having folder browsing, it does. This is my MAIN selling point actually. I will not buy a DAP if it doesn't have folder browsing as it's the way I manage my music library.


 

 Snap. Same with me. No folder browsing, not interested.
   
  But I feel the same way about gapless playback as well.
   
  I think those are my only two absolute demands of a player, everything else is just nice. Oh and drag and drop file transfer (MSC).


----------



## WalkGood

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> ... what the hell do you need rockbox for when they can just code whatever we want directly into it to begin with?  That makes no sense what so ever.  Just ask them to include certain rockbox-esque features instead of literally rocking it and im sure they will.
> 
> Would you prefer to use ROCKBOX instead of what Fiio can provide for us, as they've proven they want to make us happy and will fix things much faster than the guys at rockbox ever will.


 

 You ask why, read here and as fixing things faster, you haven't a clue of what you speak of, name one main stream company that fixes bugs faster than the rockbox team with daily build updates and continues to support products long after the manufacturer has stopped updating firmware or to provide any support.

  
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Not that simple. ... ...


 
   
  Good points, yes I know and understand but think of how much faster a port would happen if there were cooperation from the company ... Even though SanDisk only cooperated once and long ago (around the e200 time) it seems to have stuck as the ports for their products have evolved very quickly and continue to evolve.

  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I have a Sansa Fuze, and have absolutely no reason to Rockbox. NONE. AT ALL. Unless it magically transformed my Fuze into some magical DAP, all I need my Fuze to do is to play music files without some weird crashing or anything that would hinder my enjoyment of said listening to music. Call me a minimalist, but as long as Fiio's UI is intuitive, has folder browsing, and has a general EQ (5 step is all I need), I don't need to trick out my DAP. Sound quality comes first.


 
   
  Lucky for the rest of us not everyone feels like you ...
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great reply, worth the quote and reprint ...
  
  Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> ... ... its butt ugly.  Im really tired of having to mod or hack my media players just to make them better and possibly brick them or void my warranty just to do so.  Its really dumb.  I found rockbox only to be worth it for the EQ and nothing more.  The look and feel of it sucks ...
> 
> Fiio will do the same if they made their own, they will use great features and Im really hoping they will do a great enough job in that we dont have to hack their product just to get it working the way we want it


 

 One mans opinon about your "ugly" comment, you don't know what your talking about as there are numerous themes for people that want a different look. With manufacture support there wouldn't be the need to hack and as far as nothing beyond EQ, you really are missing the advantages ... crossfeed, over 20 sound codecs, gapless playback, advanced crossfading, ReplayGain support, album art, text file viewing, mpeg video, many plugins and the list goes on ...


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





eddiee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> mad lust envy said:
> ...


 

 +1, no folder browsing and i just wouldn't buy it.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Its still ugly
   
  edit: also, the audiophiles and head fi users are not the only people who purchase mp3 players.  If fiio wants to make an audiophile media player, thats great.  Rockbox is very complicated, that will sway a lot of normal people from using it.  Test it out, give it to a family member or friend who doesnt really know much about media players or audio and see if they prefer an ipod or a rockboxed sansa clip


----------



## WalkGood

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> ... edit: also, the audiophiles and head fi users are not the only people who purchase mp3 players.  If fiio wants to make an audiophile media player, thats great.  Rockbox is very complicated, that will sway a lot of normal people from using it.  Test it out, give it to a family member or friend who doesnt really know much about media players or audio and see if they prefer an ipod or a rockboxed sansa clip


 
   
[size=10pt]ROFLMAO ... neither I nor our boys are audiophiles, we love the music and the available tweaks within rockbox. I did just as you suggest a few years back and both the boys started using rockbox before the Clip V1 release. One at the age of 7 and the older one at 9, neither has bricked their player and both have become adept at many of the features … btw other than prior owning an ipod that was gifted to them and a zen stone neither had any real practical experience, dam I'm glad I'm not as close minded as you as they both have truely impressed me ...[/size]
   
[size=10pt]Applogies to the others for off topic, thanks for the feedback and the open mind feiao, hope the new products turn out great ^_^[/size]


----------



## Riku540

Correct me if I'm wrong but Rockbox is 3rd party firmware that has never been natively supported by players correct?
   
  If that's the case:
   
  1) Why should FiiO be the first to natively implement it when they can develop their own?
   
  2) What's stopping people at Rockbox from developing firmware for FiiO just like any other player they're developed for?
   
  My point is FiiO is very capable of making their own stuff and I would like to see what they come up with. If people aren't satisfied with it they can develop/download Rockbox for it and do away with it.
   
  This way both sides of the argument is covered. No?


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *feiao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To dfkt: will you help me explain how we can use rockbox in our DAP , and send mail to market@fiio.com;


 


  Thanks for the kind offer, Feiao. I will mail you, certainly looks to be a more reasonable way to communicate than in this distracting atmosphere here.
   
  By the way, not sure you noticed I gave you some front page space, a few days ago.  - http://anythingbutipod.com/2010/12/fiio-e11-headphone-amp-rather-fetching/


----------



## Adub

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Rockbox is very complicated, that will sway a lot of normal people from using it.  Test it out, give it to a family member or friend who doesnt really know much about media players or audio and see if they prefer an ipod or a rockboxed sansa clip


 


 Really? This is your argument when we're talking about a device that is going to be marketed to the same people who purchase portable amps? At least think before you post, wow. Fiio's target market will no doubt be the more educated of portable audio users and not the vast majority of the market that just goes to Best Buy and purchases whatever is pretty or popular thus i see your point of view as quite flawed.

 There is a reason iPods are the most popular DAP and it's strictly because of their easy of use(and saturated marketing), not their sonic enhancement or feature rich design. If Fiio is going to be making a DAP i really can't see them wasting their time making a dumbed  down for the masses, user friendly over feature rich product as that market is already quite saturated.

 I'm surprised that you lack the ability to use Rockbox when young children have no problem at all using it, perhaps it's your problem and not a Rockbox issue.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





walkgood said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Closed minded?  I am thinking from a business perspective and you are thinking only for audiophiles and special cases in that your boys prefer something complex over something simple.  The rest of the world doesn't share your views.  That is not how the general public will view it.  There is almost no chance normal people will enjoy a complex looking menu setup with all those things put on it that they wont even use.  Normal people dont use that stuff nor care for it.  Give them a playlist and some EQ settings and you are good to go.  Ask Fiio to make a special media player aimed at audiophiles if you want rockbox on it.  The only close minded view here is yours, sadly.  Thats bad business and something no company would want to do.  Fiio is perfectly capable of making their own awesome firmware.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Quote: 





adub said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adub

Honestly you didn't address anything with your recent posts thus i will just tell you to re-read what i posted because all i would do is say the same thing again.

 The fact that you think Fiio has the ability to aim their product to a large percent of the market only shows your ignorance. When you take into consideration companies like Sony and Sandisk only have themselves 8-10% of the total market each and are multimillion dollar corporations with reaches in both local and foreign markets how can you expect Fiio to be able to have the marketing and financial abilities to compete with them?

 Fiio is a niche company who makes great products for a much more specialized market and suggesting they ignore that market to make a drab, simple, and retard friendly player for the masses whos hands they can't get their player into is just completely preposterous.

 As i said, think before you post.


----------



## SoulSyde

Ladies, ladies.. chill.
   
  It's all good... different stroke for different folks.


----------



## Riku540

Every time I think I have come up with a reasonable argument for both parties; I seem to be skipped over by both sides.
   
  /sigh


----------



## dub Beatz

I'm a little concerned. What are the major differences between this and the E9? Obviously besides the fact that this doesn't have a dock for the E7. I like the design of this however, it's definitely more portable than the E9. I just hope it puts out.


----------



## Riku540

Major difference I can tell so far:
   
  - Size (obviously)
   
  - Hardware bass boost
   
  - Likely lower impedance level (300 ohms?)
   
  - Battery operated
   
  - Portable
   
  It's just a portable amp dude.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> 1) Why should FiiO be the first to natively implement it when they can develop their own?
> 
> 2) What's stopping people at Rockbox from developing firmware for FiiO just like any other player they're developed for?


 

 1.) Because Rockbox is better than any OEM solution by a smaller DAP maker.*   (*Disclaimer in order to avoid troll-worthy behavior: In my opinion).
   
  2.) Because the best integration comes from the support of the hardware manufacturer instead of the hack and try method of 3rd party reverse engineering.
   
  ...Your questions have been answered now.


----------



## dub Beatz

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Major difference I can tell so far:
> 
> - Size (obviously)
> 
> ...


 
   
 Gotcha, thanks. I'm probably going to be passing on this purchase then. It seems as though the E7 does a well enough job of being a portable DAC and amp. Considering the E9 is more like a desktop amp it would be more convenient to just keep the E7 and E9 rather than purchasing the E11. I just think it would have been cool if the E11 was a DAC / amp combo like the E7. I would hands down purchase it if that were the case. Now FiiO has three portable amps to choose from lol.


----------



## Riku540

Yeah, the E11 is a more powerful portable solution for people who do not need the DAC function of the E7.


----------



## olor1n

I am amazed at Fiio's willingness to engage the Head-Fi community. If only Fiio would enter the after market headphone cable arena. Their approach could really shake up what must be a lucrative market for some as they provide alternatives to ubiquitous models such as the Sennheiser HD series. The pricing for these cables is ludicrous at the moment but I'd happily pay around $100 for a Fiio produced silver cable, which I suspect would still have a healthy mark up (sorry to go off topic... just seeing if I can plant a seed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
   
  Btw, would it be possible for the user to swap out the E11's supplied battery for one with more mAh?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I am amazed at Fiio's willingness to engage the Head-Fi community. If only Fiio would enter the after market headphone cable arena. Their approach could really shake up what must be a lucrative market for some as they provide alternatives to ubiquitous models such as the Sennheiser HD series. The pricing for these cables is ludicrous at the moment but I'd happily pay around $100 for a Fiio produced silver cable, which I suspect would still have a healthy mark up (*sorry to go off topic... just seeing if I can plant a seed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Point 1-Not so much a seed but more like BAIT!
   
  Point 2-Yes, you can even buy the battery upgrade now before the units out.


----------



## KuKuBuKu

Wow. It's so great that FiiO is so willing to listen to the community.
   
  Ugh, when I went back to my hometown in China I had to use a proxy to get to Facebook and Youtube. So annoying.
   
  I am waiting in anticipation for their new DAP.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Mmm, this thread was really nice when it was talking about THE TITLE OF THE GODDAMN THREAD rather than Rockbox-antiRockbox fanboy bitchfesting. If you want to talk about the DAP, please make a thread somewhere to talk about the DAP.
  /rant
   
  So yeah, I can't believe that I've managed to miss this thread up to now. I've actually been holding off buying an E7 due to the supposedly lacking amp section and I'm planning to build a y1 sometime soon. This little bugger matched with the y1 could be a proper little laptop audiophile setup.
  I really like the aesthetic - much as the digital screen of the E7 is pretty, there's also a lot to be said for this more minimal, sleek design - and the volume knob is nice too. I'd like to hear a little more about the EQ settings; we've established that it's probably a bass boost, but will the boost be similar in level to the E5? Or rather, which setting of the E7 would it equate to? It'd be nice to have at least a three position switch to give two levels of bass boost, or maybe one treble boost and one bass boost with flat in the middle. If it's not possible due to space or cost constraints then it's not a problem, just wondering if it's at all workable.
  Lastly, I note there's a gain switch. Looks like three settings, or is it a slider? What gain values are available?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Shadow Runner

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> So yeah, I can't believe that I've managed to miss this thread up to now.


 


  I too can't believe I missed this. I read through it all now though. 
   
   
  I would not mind seeing this priced in the $70-$90 dollar range. That would put it in the range between the e5 and e7 like you said but hopefully allow it to have some higher end features. I would like to see *more EQ options* than just a switch on or off. Also that feature about lowering the voltage to save battery life *would be nice but not necessary.*
   
  Hope it all works out for you! Looking forward to March!


----------



## SoulSyde

@JoeTheArachnid, the creator of this thread (not to mention an employee at FiiO) is the one who mentioned a possible DAP in his company's future.  Until he creates a thread about that product (which doesn't yet have a public name) I would say it's fair game on this thread.
   
  Leave the thread policing to the mods and weed through the material that you find interesting.


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> @JoeTheArachnid, the creator of this thread (not to mention an employee at FiiO) is the one who mentioned a possible DAP in his company's future.  Until he creates a thread about that product (which doesn't yet have a public name) I would say it's fair game on this thread.
> 
> Leave the thread policing to the mods and weed through the material that you find interesting.


 

  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, We have som problem in visit headfi.
> 
> So it is very hard to me to reply because I have
> 
> ...


 


  Pointing this out for those who may have missed it.


----------



## SoulSyde

I missed that, my bad.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

I'm really looking forward to learning more about this amp..getting closer to the new year!


----------



## i_djoel2000

hmm, i don't know why people discussing about Fiio DAP in E11 thread, so i'll just get back to the topic
   
  @feiao: how do you project this E11 will be? what level of portable amp E11 can compete? by the way, i'm really hoping that someday, fiio will step into a mid-end portable amp world like pico, or ibasso at least..i wouldn't mind paying above USD100 as long as you still maintain the good price/performance ratio as fiio always does


----------



## ClieOS

Any one who like to discuss about the upcoming FiiO DAP can continue over here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528916/upcoming-fiio-dap

Wait, did someone said pico is mid-end? I thought it is pretty high end as far as portable amp goes...


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Any one who like to discuss about the upcoming FiiO DAP can continue over here: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/528916/upcoming-fiio-dap
> 
> Wait, did someone said pico is mid-end? I thought it is pretty high end as far as portable amp goes...


 

 ups, my bad..
   
  my point is, i'd really like to have fiio portable amp with sleek design, and comparable sound quality to ibasso D4 or ibasso P2 maybe. i hope feiao somehow is reading this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  and i want to stress this word again, "i wouldn't mind paying above USD100 as long as you still maintain the good price/performance ratio as fiio always does"


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





			
				feiao said:
			
		

> 3, *I hope we can focus in our E11 . Maybe someone
> 
> Can create a new thread in source forum*


 
   
  "Pointing this out for those who may have missed it."
   
  This is actually what I was referring to, knew it had been mentioned somewhere but couldn't quite be bothered to backtrack and find it.
  Y'know, it is a free forum - James isn't the only person on the planet who's allowed to start FiiO product threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> and i want to stress this word again, "i wouldn't mind paying above USD100 as long as you still maintain the good price/performance ratio as fiio always does"


 

 With FiiO's current price/performance ratio it's likely that a $150 FiiO dedicated portable amp (as opposed to amp/DAC) would have the power and finesse of a Woo Audio offering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Well, certainly it might give some of the other portable amp manufacturers pause for thought. Obviously the 'true' audiophiles on here would criticise it because it's cheap, never having heard one and trying to justify their $500 portable. Such is life...


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> With FiiO's current price/performance ratio it's likely that a $150 FiiO dedicated portable amp (as opposed to amp/DAC) would have the power and finesse of a Woo Audio offering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 yes, that's what i was talking about!! with the spending of around USD150, i'm hoping with fiio in mind, i can get the quality of headstage arrow at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  let's just hope feiao is listening and considering what we're talking..


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sure, I am listening but can online all the time!
   
  Anyway, I think it is not suitable to invole in any other brand or amp! I do respect any person or DIY house or company who make audio device for audiophile! it is not a good deal, thing more like a hobby!
   
  and it is a hard way to them because they just want to make the best sound quality! and there absolute will not have lots people can affort the cost ! ( you need to consider the cost of R/D and handwork)!
   
  So, we just wants to make some good and decent audio device, but we hope we can also take care about those who will have limite budge and also hope the products and be some new features and easy
   
  to use!
   
  For higher amp! there are already some good selection! I think we'd better fill the blank first! and we believe we have the ability to make something new but not just the replacement of some amp with lower
   
  price!
   
  I guess we already show the ability ! btw, your suggest is the best source to us, and we will try to realize what you dream!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> So, we just wants to make some good and decent audio device, but we hope we can also take care about those who will have limite budge and also hope the products and be some new features and easy
> 
> to use!
> 
> ...


 
   
  feiao, I don't have to tell you this, but your business model makes a lot of sense.  Your long term plan may call for a more affluent customer base in addition to the entry-level consumer, but you are doing a great job of filling a void in the industry - good quality audio amplification at a reasonable price.  The E11 sounds like a real good contender against some of the higher-priced brands, but without the higher prices.
   
  FiiO as a company is a great resource for those who are just starting out in the Portable Audiophile Hobby.  Heck, your E5 was one of the first pieces of equipment I purchased at the beginning of by audiophile "career."
   
  Any company that puts as much thought and care into their products as yours with the mindset of keeping the R&D and production costs low enough to maintain an entry-level consumer-based business model is OK with me.  FiiO's prices bring people into this (very small) segment of the audio industry - that can never be a bad thing.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I am amazed at Fiio's willingness to engage the Head-Fi community. If only _*Fiio would enter the after market headphone cable arena*_. Their approach could really shake up what must be a lucrative market for some as they provide alternatives to ubiquitous models such as the Sennheiser HD series. The pricing for these cables is ludicrous at the moment but I'd happily pay around $100 for a Fiio produced silver cable, which I suspect would still have a healthy mark up (sorry to go off topic... just seeing if I can plant a seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  We've approached FiiO about this, with a designed that focused on utility, flexibility, and durability (excellent audio performance is of course a prerequisite). If more people showed interest, it would give them a better idea of what kind of potential such a product would have.
   
  Jack


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sure! we will consider it later! now we have too many project and we need to find some good cable and talk with Oyaide who can provide the best cable to us!
   
  BTW, there are too many kind of headphone, and with different connector, I will like to see which will have bigger request!


----------



## swbf2cheater

If Fiio is understaffed and needs some new designers, HIRE ME ! 
   
  kidding


----------



## olor1n

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  LOL! Look what I reeled in!


  Quote: 





jack c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sure! we will consider it later! now we have too many project and we need to find some good cable and talk with Oyaide who can provide the best cable to us!
> 
> BTW, there are too many kind of headphone, and with different connector, I will like to see which will have bigger request!


 


  You could maybe start by looking at the detachable Sennheiser cables. My understanding is that the HD650 is interchangeable with their other models so there's a potential market there based on just one cable. And if you guys were to seriously consider this I hope you look at actually providing "upgraded" cables (customer specified wire type, sleeving, plugs), rather than clones of the stock.
   
  Anyway, enough of the thread hijack. As you were.


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> new to the world of hedphones...liked the looks of grado rs1i not to mention the rave reviews.. will be getting a pair in a few days..need to know if the e7 will make a difference
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 I have RS-1's and E7, it makes a nice difference but not a 'blow ya socks off' difference as simply an amp. You will however find a bigger difference with the DAC if you are not used to using a separate DAC with your PC. Also if you intend to use E7 with an ipood then I strongly suggest a LOD cable as that will then bypass your ipoods amp and use the E7's amp.
   
  If however you are not fussed with DAC i.e you are totally portable, then I would suggest waiting for the E11.
   
  So THIS is what Fiio said "look out for in 2011" interesting!
   
  I want a desktop DAC and some tubes next Fiio, then you'll cause a few of the big boys to sit up and take notice of ya   (and hopefully begin to lower some of the silly prices the big guns charge, IMO)


----------



## olor1n

After market headphone cable discussion *HERE* for those interested.


----------



## BBuehler

Great thread and excellent to see you moving up the price/quality scale!  Reading about the Fiio products on the way has been an outstanding way to start my day.


----------



## K.J.

I was going to buy an E7, but  I just copped the E5 to pass the time until the E11 hits.
   
  P.S. - Can a brother with the RE-ZERO please get a portable  balanced amp? Think about that for the E13 lol.


----------



## Trisk3lion

I love the design, going to fit perfect together with my Iphone 4. I have been looking for an good and not to expensive (hello Alo Rx) portable amp to pair to my Iphone and this seems to be a perfect match.
  Could it be that that's the thought?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





trisk3lion said:


> I love the design, going to fit perfect together with my Iphone 4. I have been looking for an good and not to expensive (hello Alo Rx) portable amp to pair to my Iphone and this seems to be a perfect match.
> Could it be that that's the thought?


 
   
  I know FiiO is developing (or has already developed) an iPhone dock for the E9. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they are trying to make their products iPhone-friendly, considering their popularity.


----------



## wacko

out of curiosity, why are the model numbers following the odd-number sequence?  anything to do with the BMW 1/3/5/7 series?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





wacko said:


> out of curiosity, why are the model numbers following the odd-number sequence?  anything to do with the BMW 1/3/5/7 series?


 

 Psychological predisposition for marketing.  Intel told me they copied BMW straight out at CES last year.  Core i3/i5/i7.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Actually there was an E6, and I can tell you it would have been a decent product by itself but it was cancelled (or delayed, not sure) to make way for E11. I have said it before, sometime an idea is good, but the market as a mind of its own. In this case, FiiO has chosen E11 over E6 because they see more potential on E11.


----------



## wacko

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  well, there is a BMW 6-series...


----------



## Anaxilus

And 1+1=11


----------



## KuKuBuKu

.


----------



## Anaxilus

Yes we have, in this thread.


----------



## wacko

yes, post #69 of this very thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





kukubuku said:


> Anyone see this yet:


----------



## KuKuBuKu

Fail on my part. Deleted!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Willing to bet the E11 would make my D7000's siiiiing. They are VERY easy to drive from what I saw when pairing it to the E9.


----------



## SHP53

That amp looks really sexy... want it really bad!


----------



## Tiges

Will buy it for sure.


----------



## latenlazy

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Actually there was an E6, and I can tell you it would have been a decent product by itself but it was cancelled (or delayed, not sure) to make way for E11. I have said it before, sometime an idea is good, but the market as a mind of its own. In this case, FiiO has chosen E11 over E6 because they see more potential on E11.


 

 Oo, what was the e6 supposed to be?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





latenlazy said:


> Oo, what was the e6 supposed to be?


 

 If I could tell you, I would. But I can't.


----------



## Anaxilus

Tease.


----------



## leonidasiec

I am buying new earphones probably Klipsch x10i...... and was thinking of buyinng amp toooo..... Now m confused.... shuld i go for E7 or wait for E11...... alll i want is the best audio from my earphones.....  will be using them with ipod touch and computer [ i am using inbuilt Realtek sound chip.... able to output 24 bit 96KHZ of audio..... ] 
   
  Please suggest me to improve my source......


----------



## jonhapimp

well seeing how these aren't out yet we can't tell ya


----------



## dfkt

You really don't need an amp for the Klipsch, or the Realtek onboard chip.


----------



## jononku

I really like that volume control knob.  One of the things I hated on the e5 was the up/down volume contol buttons; I much prefer the rotary type.


----------



## Coupe

WT!  This is amazing!!!  Can we get a Team FiiO going?
  I wonder if it is possible to have an android line out?  Maybe using the Micro USB connectors?
  Got a Samsung Vibrant (Galaxy S)  <- most popular super phone on the planet.  If there was a way to line out to the E11 or USB DAC to the E7...
   
  I don't know if I make sense, but I'm buying an e11 as soon as I can!  Amazing!


----------



## leonidasiec

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> You really don't need an amp for the Klipsch, or the Realtek onboard chip.


 


  But People say that you need proper amp to get true performance out of your earphones....


----------



## james444

Quote: 





leonidasiec said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
_Some _people say_._ When I had my X10, I tried them with various amps and there was no big difference in sound apart from more oomph. And in the end the difference wasn't big enough to make me carry an amp together with my DAP. What about starting with just the DAP + phones, see how you like that combo and maybe opt for an amp later?


----------



## leonidasiec

Quote: 





james444 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I guess x10i are jut perfect without amp ... Amps will just decorate the sound..... I lll Just try DAC+Phones.....


----------



## delgeezee

I would like to make a prediction. My prediction is...that I am buying an  E11 when it comes out.


----------



## glasslike

Me too. Just need to find some in NZ.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





leonidasiec said:


> I guess x10i are jut perfect without amp ... *Amps will just decorate the sound*..... I lll Just try DAC+Phones.....


 

 Umm, that is not universally true and certainly not the design intent of an amp, or shouldn't be.  You do realize just using a DAP is in fact using an amp, an internal amp.  Often times too, lack of benefit from amping also indicates the driver in question simply is not able to resolve anything more.  A nuance when compared to being called 'easy to drive'.


----------



## leonidasiec

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

o'right
   
  I cant access FiiO's website.
  i was gonna go for a E7 but now i better wait for the e11, since im only gonna use it as portable, and better if the price in in between.
   
  will have to stay tune for its release.


----------



## Red Haze

I really can't wait for the E11. An affordable, quality, portable amp is something I (and I know many others) have been crying out for.


----------



## pinoyman

i really cant wait to have one of this amp.


----------



## wasteoftime

same here man clip+ just doesnt cut it for 262s lol


----------



## hifimusiclover

nice looking indeed!


----------



## Sengoku79

Do we have any idea when this will be released?


----------



## Red Haze

If there are no delays, someone mentioned March I think.


----------



## Sengoku79

excellent - time to start saving again!


----------



## 78tball

Certainly a nice looking amp.  I'm just not sure I need a display on my amp.  But maybe I would like it if I did.


----------



## slapshot30

Will this give me some better bass than the e7 if using an iPod and ATH m50's??


----------



## kingpage

Many people here look for amps that don't distort. You may find better luck with EQing or changing your headphones. E5 has a good bass boost already, if you are not satisfied I'm not sure what else can. Maybe try desktop gears with a full range of bass control that allows you to boost the bass by 10dB or more. E7's highest boost is a little more than E5's (4.5dB vs 3.5dB bass increase).


----------



## slapshot30

Well... the e5 had a greatt boost I loved it, it's just everything else got bad and sounded different (I also have yet to buy a LOD...) but if i can get that boost with some better clarity, then I'm set. So I guess I asked the wrong question. But where will the bass boost be for the e11 in comparison to the e5 or e7. (or i that not known yet)
   
  Quote:


kingpage said:


> Many people here look for amps that don't distort. You may find better luck with EQing or changing your headphones. E5 has a good bass boost already, if you are not satisfied I'm not sure what else can. Maybe try desktop gears with a full range of bass control that allows you to boost the bass by 10dB or more. E7's highest boost is a little more than E5's (4.5dB vs 3.5dB bass increase).


----------



## kingpage

There will be a bass boost on the new E11 as illustrated by the official photo in the first post as well as a high/low gain button (volume increase).
   
  Remeber, any EQing (including) bass boost will distort the frequency response, will sound different. But better clarity or details can be asked for.


----------



## slapshot30

Yea that's good. The bass boost EQ built into the iPod is absolute crap. My bass gets slightly crackly with it. The bass boost on e5 was perfect for me. But yea from what you and everyone else says, I should be able to get same bass boost but better clarity with a more expensive amp like this... correct?

  
  Quote: 





kingpage said:


> There will be a bass boost on the new E11 as illustrated by the official photo in the first post as well as a high/low gain button (volume increase).
> 
> Remeber, any EQing (including) bass boost will distort the frequency response, will sound different. But better clarity or details can be asked for.


----------



## kingpage

Nothing can be said or done, or finalised until we get a few reviews about this E11 amp, but based on the past, FiiO will match their words with actions.
   
  I suggest you get a cheap LOD L1 or the slightly pricier L3 to see if the distortion is due to double amping, and also this will be good for later amps you get anyway.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

How much do i have to save for X3 + E11?


----------



## leonidasiec

My New Klipsch x10i not givin enough bass ..... as I use 2 receive from Sennehiser cx-300.... boomy king of.... is e11 gonno improve tht.... or any amp.... I used desktop but performace went down even more no perceptible bass...


----------



## JGOelfke

I cannot wait for the release of this portable amp. I own the Beyerdynamic DT770 32 Ohm version from 2005, and while it is 32 ohm, I feel this amp would greatly improve the sound quality and power, especially at lower volumes, where my computer and iPod cannot keep up. However, I do have one concern. Is there going to be a lock function for the volume wheel? I'm worried about over-sensitivity and the volume getting accidentally cranked while in my pocket, for example. I would expect there will be such a feature, but I didn't see anything at first glance. Anyone have any information about this? Thanks!


----------



## yifu

Yes Fiio can we please have a release date or month?


----------



## Red Haze

If there aren't any delays, March.


----------



## PhiQuanTu

Please, release this unit quick. I'm sick of keep seeing >$300 little Amps in every thread. I need an average Joe's amp.


----------



## techadd

after festive holidays are over in china, would they be releasing it if there are no final changes to the final model..   *crossing fingers* ...think everyone's holding off the urge for A10 until this baby arrives...


----------



## JamesFiiO

We will try, but good products need time! in fact, it is not a simple work to add a AD8397+battery, the final version is try to decrease the disturb from GSM signal,
   
  There are more and more people use iPhone as DAP, of course, if you use WCDMA network everyting will be perfect! and the voltage switcher had been added to
   
  E11!
   
  Some more informaiton about E11, the retail price will not higher than usd 60.00.  and there are some people had tried our E11 and tend to buy it in the hong kong headphone fair
   
  2 weeks ago! maybe they are not here, LOL!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wow, that price.... I'm salivating.
   
  I'm not even gonna THINK about it. As soon as the E11 ships, I will be buying it ASAP. I don't even need it. <_<


----------



## audionewbi

After E7 and E9 I have the greatest respect with Fiio. Just want to give a little advice please dont rush with this, there are few things which could have been prevented from E7+E9 but yea they are minor and we can live with it. Please dont rush this and test everything on this before you are 100% sure with it. Excellent aesthics and I am sure like always with reasonable price you wouldn't disappoint anyone 
   
  Edited: My bad =D


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> After E7 and E9 I have the greatest respect with Fiio. Just want to give a little advice please dont rush with this, there are few things which could have been prevented from E7+E9 but yea they are minor and we can live with it. Please dont rush this and test everything on this before you are 100% sure with it. Excellent aesthics and I am sure like always with reasonable price you *wouldn't* disappoint anyone


 


  Fixed.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sure! we will not rush to release it to the market, and I can find any similar products in the market ( had you saw any similar products like E11? slim design and with replaceable mobile phone battery and normal size potentionmeter!
   
  I must adimit that there are some amp used AD8397, but our design is different , that is alway what we try to do!


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sure! we will not rush to release it to the market, and I can find any similar products in the market ( had you saw any similar products like E11? slim design and with replaceable mobile phone battery and normal size potentionmeter!
> 
> I must adimit that there are some amp used AD8397, but our design is different , that is alway what we try to do!


 
  hehe I would be emailing my dealer probably sometimes in next few weeks to let her know about E 11. Can I also ask one question, when you are building this amps how do you go about, meaning do you guys have a particular IEM in mind which you think is the reference and build around that? Because I want to perhaps buy the IEM which you guys had in mind when you built this amp so I can enjoy the amp the way you guys planned for it.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hehe thanks =D


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Our target is to make our amp to good headphone/earphone/IEM, not to particular model or brand, that is what a good amp should be, of course, there are some great amp will like to work with some particular amp! but it is another topic, some may like but some may not like,
   
  like our E9, I know it is positive feedback when work with k701, HD600, 650, DT770/880 and some other, almost all famous brand and model! so will E11 will be suitable for some IEM, the best will be let you to tell me,  LOL!
   
  Anyway, thanks for all Head-fi'er to share your experience with other and FiiO! I belive there will have lots people can give all an answer about your question!


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  cannot wait to buy this, right now I am enjoying E7+E9 with the k702 playing best of Mile Davis at 2 AM and Iam loving it. Just cannot wait till I can order it. Wish you guys a best future to come and hopefully one day I see you guys in the hybrid amp industry =D


----------



## TheDreamthinker

interesting....very interesting.....
   
  i was looking for something like that.....cheap + decent quality + portable
   
  Why doesn't it have a bass, treble, balance switch.....


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> interesting....very interesting.....
> 
> i was looking for something like that.....cheap + decent quality + portable
> 
> Why doesn't it have a bass, treble, balance switch.....


 

 There's the patented FiiO bass boost switch, but I don't think there's a treble switch. For this price and form factor, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Uri Cohen

I'm hoping this can drive the Grados to loud volumes.  My Minidisc MZ-NH1 portable doesn't drive the Grado loud enough for my taste.  Here's hoping this can do it.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah your right i think for that price u can't expect more.
   
  but what about the balance switch?


----------



## Riku540

W-what? $60 or less? Impossible!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

fiio can do anything...


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You can't really expect more for the price but having both bass and treble control would set the E11 apart in its class and make it more versatile. I might try the E11 but will wait to see how neutral it is. It might not match as well as I'd like with my S639 and certain phones if it is on the warm side. If it had treble settings as well, I would most likely change the "might" to "will".  Bass reduction( -1, -2) settings would probably do the trick as well.


----------



## Coupe

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Our target is to make our amp to good headphone/earphone/IEM, not to particular model or brand, that is what a good amp should be, of course, there are some great amp will like to work with some particular amp! but it is another topic, some may like but some may not like,
> 
> like our E9, I know it is positive feedback when work with k701, HD600, 650, DT770/880 and some other, almost all famous brand and model! so will E11 will be suitable for some IEM, the best will be let you to tell me,  LOL!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all Head-fi'er to share your experience with other and FiiO! I belive there will have lots people can give all an answer about your question!


 

 You can add DT990, D2000 and PRO 900 to that list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  A question.  I believe you stated that the E11 will have a more powerful AMP than the E7.  How much more?  Do we have any numbers of output at a specific impedance?


----------



## kingpage

Second page you have the answer to your question. Emphasis mine. James might have to jump in to say about mW at specific ohms.
   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Main features:
> 
> 1, Replaceable battery ( compatible with NOKIA BL-5B)
> 
> ...


----------



## Coupe

Thank you.  That output power is @ what resistance?
   
  What is voltage gain?
   
  This is the listed output of the T3D: Maximum Output power：120mW+120mW
  Does that just mean 120mW per channel?  So basically 120 mW?


----------



## Jack C

James provided the voltage gain in terms of dB, and 10dB means the amp will be able to amplify the input voltage signal by up to 100x. Simply put this is a LOT of gain, and I doubt most people would ever use this much of gain. Ever. It's probably there for headroom, and optimal pot positioning, just like the E9. 
   
  10dB of voltage gain translates into 20dB of power gain. In comparison, the E7 has about 2.5 to 4dB of power gain. I believe the E9's 1/8" headphone output provides up to a combined 21dB of gain from two op amp stages. Again, that's a lot of gain.
   
  The E11 provides two voltage output levels of 4.5 or 6V. Given the large amount of gain, this will be the "limiting" factor in terms of the E11's ultimate capability to drive headphones. On low setting, 4.5V into 250Ohm headphones will be about 57mW. On 96dB/1mW headphones, this would translates into 115dB of peak volume. For the 103dB/1Vrms headphones, 4.5V should provide about 113dB peak. The 6V setting will get you another 2.5dB of volume on top of that.
   
  These are theoretical calculations and there is not a neat linear relationship between voltage output and power output limitations of the circuitry.  But suffice to say, people with sensitive IEMs will have to keep the voltage setting on low and be careful with that volume knob. 
   
  Jack


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingpage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Second page you have the answer to your question. Emphasis mine. James might have to jump in to say about mW at specific ohms.
> ...


 

 was is shown?


----------



## slapshot30

Is there any info on how the bass boost will compare to the E5?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> Is there any info on how the bass boost will compare to the E5?


 
   
  I don't think the E5 and E11 can be compared... at all.
   
  I think it's safe to say it will be far superior, especially considering how good it is on the E7 already.


----------



## slapshot30

Thanks, just making sure. I'm ready to step up from the E5. I was about to get the E7 but then I caught this thread. Since I only use my iPod I might as well wait.

  
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Looking forward to this little amp ~_~ looks really nice hopefully it sounds just as good.
 Will there be a chance of a Head-Fi pre-order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

is there already a fixed price for it?


----------



## odigg

I really have to congratuate Fiio on their entire range of products.  I know from personal experience (e.g. building stuff) that decent headphone eqiupment does not have to be very expensive when speaking purely from the standpoint of parts and labor (assuming you have some machines to do some work).
   
  For a long time the only option headphones lovers had was to spend a lot of money on AMPS/DACS or they had to buy some very shoddy equipment.  I am glad that Fiio has finally made some nicely priced products that perform well.  Fiio has a product to fit almost every nice, from portable use to driving 600 ohm monsters.
   
  This is great for people who do not want, or cannot afford to, spend so much money on headphone related stuff.  For people in countries like China and India, even $150 is expensive enough to be a "luxury" product.  So Fiio is doing a great thing by releasing good quality stuff for sane prices.
   
  Two Thumbs up to Fiio!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

I'll get it as my first portable amp.
   
  cheap and good.


----------



## psuwanchote

so will i haha
  was the $100 still something thats going to happen?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





psuwanchote said:


> so will i haha
> was the $100 still something thats going to happen?


 


  100$? they said between e5 and e7, didnt they?


----------



## Coupe

They quoted the price as $60 IIRC


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





coupe said:


> They quoted the price as $60 IIRC


 


  damn! yet another good reason to get one


----------



## wacko

Quote: 





psuwanchote said:


> so will i haha
> was the $100 still something thats going to happen?


 


   post #247 of this thread "...the retail price will not higher than usd 60.00"


----------



## xzobinx

it will be my first amp for sure


----------



## psuwanchote

definitely going to be my first amp also!
  still on for spring (march)?


----------



## Ceporom

I just hope these will be available in Scandinavia...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

how much is the shipping?


----------



## Poetik

*Please take your time on this so you can truly release a product that will take business away from all the other places that are overcharging us.*  At $60 it's an obvious no brainer and perhaps it'll force the competition to come to their senses.  Everyone else out there and their momma are basically raping us on portable amps.  Fiio is where it's at guys, can't wait to pair this with my fuze =)


----------



## bengewarmer

woops, double post


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





poetik said:


> *Please take your time on this so you can truly release a product that will take business away from all the other places that are overcharging us.*  At $60 it's an obvious no brainer and perhaps it'll force the competition to come to their senses.  Everyone else out there and their momma are basically raping us on portable amps.  Fiio is where it's at guys, can't wait to pair this with my fuze =)


 


  yeah, imo 400$ for a _portable_ amp is mad.
  For that price u get a decent tube amp....


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





bengewarmer said:


> it kinda looks like a tiny iphone 4. just sayin.


 

 Are you saying that this is bad?
   
  For me, the more solid-looking matte design sits with me a lot better than the glossy aesthetic of the E7 (and the iPhone too)


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That wasn't to say that the other companies don't offer great products but $300+ for a portable amp is just too much (my opinion).  Hell, personally even $100+ for one is a bit too much for me.  I barely ever use my iem's so it makes no sense to spend that much on an amp but I'll still buy this one even with my lack of usage.
   
  It's about time for a great sounding affordable portable amp to come out.  The price makes it more than accessible to those who are getting into the hobby and for those who've been in it for awhile.  This will revolutionize the whole portable amp market and I know a lot of companies are probably sweating bullets with the release date ticking down on the e11.


----------



## PhiQuanTu

Fiio is made is China, so is the Ibasso. The difference in quality might not be argueable. But what happens to the $200++ difference? IMO they're just too greedy.....They should look at mass production instead of high price but can't sell so many.
  Thanks to Fiio for offering us another alternative to drive our headphones. Please keep us posted on the progress of the E11.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





phiquantu said:


> Fiio is made is China, so is the Ibasso. The difference in quality might not be argueable. But what happens to the $200++ difference? IMO they're just too greedy.....They should look at mass production instead of high price but can't sell so many.
> Thanks to Fiio for offering us another alternative to drive our headphones. Please keep us posted on the progress of the E11.


 

 You need to understand how different companies operates on different level / type of market. Take T3 for an example - it is small and not many chips inside, but it does sound a lot better than the other ultra-portable amp. This is because iBasso took the time to develop and refine the amp, not because iBasso put magical chip that cost a lot of money. I am not saying FiiO didn't take the time to develop their amp, but FiiO is less concern about spending a lot of time to get the last 10% right but more concern about bring the right product with the right price to the mass, so they are not going to spend an extra few months on fine tuning everything to fit the audiophiles' need. Instead, they want to keep it simple and satisfiable without incurring extra cost. On contrast, iBasso is likely to go opposite and just to meet the more demanding niche audiophile market. Doing so, iBasso will increase its R&D cost,  limit the price and quantity of sale since the targeted market is smaller, thus the final price must reflect the hidden cost. Just because Volkswagen and BMW are both German made does not mean BMW is ripping people off.


----------



## Coupe

This is the one thing that really angers me.  People assume that just because someone charges more for a similar product, they are getting "ripped off".
   
  How about you do some research before making derogatory and blanket statements?


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





phiquantu said:


> Fiio is made is China, so is the Ibasso. The difference in quality might not be argueable. But what happens to the $200++ difference? IMO they're just too greedy.....They should look at mass production instead of high price but can't sell so many.
> Thanks to Fiio for offering us another alternative to drive our headphones. Please keep us posted on the progress of the E11.


 

 How about you trying to do R&D and manufacture the likes of PB2 and selling at E7 pricing? Let's see how long can your business sustain? They are targeting different markets and the quality and features prove so. And going by your rationale, when X3 is released, does that make Hifiman, maker of HM-801and HM-602, even "greedier" than iBasso since they are also both made in China and the price difference even greater?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

feiao, it would be pretty cool if you had a plastic clip to hold the X3 and the E11 together - something that both would snap into, maybe like the hard plastic armor you see for laptops and phones.
   
  It would be a much more elegant way to pair a DAP and amp (assuming the E11 has enough advantages over the X3 alone) - I can see them coming as a combo that way, and selling quite well for it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

You can use silicon band to hold x3 with E11, or even E17!  the possible combo is as below
   
  X3+E11 for portable use, with better amp
  X3+E9 for desktop use, with better amp for headphone/big cans
  X3+E17 for portable/desktop, with better DAC
  E17+E9 for desktop use, with better DAC
   
  And there will be more combo in the future! We hope eacn cent you spend on our products will be have it's value in the future!
   
  I guess with such combo, it can cover different request for almost everyone, from small power output for IEM to huge power output for big cans, from 48k/16t to 192k/24b DAC! and people can
  find the suitable solution depend on budget!


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> I guess with such combo, it can cover different request for almost everyone, from small power output for IEM to huge power output for big cans, from 48k/16t to 192k/24b DAC! and people can
> find the suitable solution depend on budget!


 
  Are you saying E17 is 192k/24bit, rather than 96k/24b which was stated before?


----------



## JamesFiiO

for USB input, E17 can support at least 96k/24k, for optical/coaxial input, it can support 192k/24b


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> You can use silicon band to hold x3 with E11, or even E17!


 
   
   
  Yes, I know you can use a silicon band - but I can do that with any appropriately sized portable amp and DAP.  What I'm suggesting is a way to essentially integrate them with each other more like the E7/E9 work together.  I don't mean having a dedicated port or any design changes to either product; just a dedicated hard plastic clip (a case, if you will - perhaps rubber coated or something) that both snap into. 
   
  Sort of like the plastic frame of a battery holder.  Like this 8 AA battery holder, only with the X3 snapping in on one side and the E11 (or E17) on the other.  You'd still need the separate line level (or coaxial) patch cord between them, of course.


----------



## ClieOS

Special part requires a different plastic mold to be made for the plastic injector, which is a huge sum of money as mold can go up to a few thousand each, which defeat the purpose of keep things cheap and affordable.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Special part requires a different plastic mold to be made for the plastic injector, which is a huge sum of money as mold can go up to a few thousand each, which defeat the purpose of keep things cheap and affordable.


 

 Yes, as an engineer myself I'm aware of the high cost of tooling for injection molding.  But to have such a product would create something that no other manufacturer has done yet.  Of course, I'm not a manufacturer myself and I haven't done the marketing research Fiio has - but given the popularity of portable amps (the market is supporting quite a few of them), I would think that a better integrated product would be very appealing as there's nothing of the sort right now.
   
  Then again, I know that Fiio is a rather small operation - I imagine the decision to make your designs mostly out of aluminum (I haven't seen any in person as of yet) has everything to do with lower initial tooling costs (and the prestige which metal has among the audio enthusiasts buying your products).
   
  My point is that it doesn't necessarily have to be an injection molded plastic piece - a fabric case designed to hold both (with access to the controls) would do just as well, as would a pleather or leather case, or any other suitable material.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

E17? ... i think i missed something somewhere ....


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> E17? ... i think i missed something somewhere ....


 


  Haha yes, that caught me by surprise too. This explains it a bit:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/527342/e11-a-new-start-of-fiio-s-portable-amp/285#post_7241305


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  sorry, still don't get it.


----------



## EraserXIV

It's an upgraded E7, a (trans)portable DAC/Amp solution. It's basically what the E7 is but with a more powerful amp section, upgraded DAC section, and added optical/toslink inputs to the DAC (as opposed to only USB on the E7).


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> It's an upgraded E7, a (trans)portable DAC/Amp solution. It's basically what the E7 is but with a more powerful amp section, upgraded DAC section, and added optical/toslink inputs to the DAC (as opposed to only USB on the E7).


 

 In other words, it's just plain full of awesome!  Hmm.  With S/PDIF inputs, I hope it has a line-out too.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





			
				JamesMcProgger said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> E17? ... i think i missed something somewhere ....


 
   
  It's ok, every time a new product is officially announced James tends to _casually_ mention a new product a few pages in. When the E11 was announced he dropped the X3 bomb, and when the X3 was announced he dropped the E17 bomb. So when the E17 is announced, watch for it...


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Pertinent question:
   
  Where's my E13 and E15? I demand that FiiO create two audio products I never knew I wanted to fill this gap.
   
  Still very excited about the E11 - at the quoted price there's no way that I can deny myself a good portable amp on account of price any more.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> It's an upgraded E7, a (trans)portable DAC/Amp solution. It's basically what the E7 is but with a more powerful amp section, upgraded DAC section, and added optical/toslink inputs to the DAC (as opposed to only USB on the E7).


 


  Oh, thanks.
  thats clear.
   
  Not released yet = no price.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Im thinking about going for a ibasso amp+dac, instead. that e17 is gonna be out in 1 year i can imagine.
   
  im still getting the x3 tho.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Main features:
> 
> 1, Replaceable battery ( compatible with NOKIA BL-5B)
> 
> ...


 


  Is that > 150 mW per channel, or total?


----------



## psuwanchote

close to march now


----------



## TheDreamthinker

3 weeks to go.....


----------



## titaniumx3

I was planning to get an E7.
   
  Is it worth holding off and waiting for the E17? If so, how long left?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

AFAIK the e17 has not been anounced oficially, yet. so i'd say too much time to wait for it.


----------



## psuwanchote

dont wait
  only the E11 is coming soon


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Feiao ~ is there any chance of a head-fi pre-group buy


----------



## Roller

Right now I'm in doubt between waiting and getting an E11 to replace my PA2V2, or getting an Audinst HUD-MX1 to replace both the PA2V2 and my Audio 2 DJ.
   
  Any thoughts?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It is about 180-200mW /Channels at @16ohms, and AD8397 have high current output ( in fact, it is op+buf inside AD8397).  that is why it used in some famous portable amp!


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Okay, wow!  So there's tons of headroom for peaks with that chip, since it's capable of 310 mA peak output - the current supply of the battery/power supply is the limit then (you can only feed it an average of about a third of that [111.8 mA at 16 ohms at 200 mW (an average of 1.7885 V)], if my quick estimate is correct).
   
  I'm not that familiar with power supplies and voltage converters - is the the E11 capable of providing the maximum current all the way to the maximum +/- 6 V voltage swing?  If so it would seem it can put a whole lot of power into medium impedance headphones; perhaps enough for portable use of the more power-hungry orthodynamics.  (Hey, I can hope, right?!?)
   
  As I start looking at this I'm beginning to see how truly complicated the design and output of an amplifier can be...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





titaniumx3 said:


> I was planning to get an E7.
> 
> Is it worth holding off and waiting for the E17? If so, how long left?


 

  
  Before the end of this year, and E17 can't compare with E7 because it is at least double the price of E7!  you should buy one depend on your demand and your budget!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





blackbeardben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, you are right, in fact, most of time is spend on design a decent power supply! in fact, for any portable device, the power management is very important!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





thegomdori said:


> Feiao ~ is there any chance of a head-fi pre-group buy


 


  Maybe, but the question is we are worry about some bugs of the trial-production ! so usually we will have trial sales in some special regions first, and them start mass production!
   
  at that time, there are not means for any pre-group buy, I guess that will be more suitable for some expensive product!


----------



## Coupe

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would be interested in a trial, if it will help.


----------



## psuwanchote

i would be too
  and is the definite release in March 2011?


----------



## sysfail

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Is it possible that the E17's amp could be more powerful or as powerful as the E9 amp?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





sysfail said:


> Is it possible that the E17's amp could be more powerful or as powerful as the E9 amp?


 

 It is my understanding that the E17 will still connect to the E9's dock, which would mean no, and no again.


----------



## sysfail

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha ok. Well I think I'll just stick with the E7/E9 combo then.


----------



## USCdeacon

hey feiao! 
   
  I know you guys are well past the design stage, but in the event that changes can still be made, can the headphone in/out ports be switched?
   
  Most iPod + LOD users will have the LOD coming out the middle of the player, and plugging it into the outer "3.5mm/source in" might cause it to cross paths with a headphone cable plugged into the more medial, "3.5mm/headphone out" part. This can cause clutter and inconvenience when trying to plug in/out of the E11 while keeping the DAP in tact with the E11 via LOD.
   
  In short, I feel like the headphone out should always be lateral to the source/3.5mm in. 
   
  I'm not sure if I'm coming across clearly here.  Does anyone understand what I'm trying to say?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes, I know what you want to tell us! but unfortunately!  it can be solved by add a switcher, but it will make the design rather complex and make the sound worse!
   
  Because you have to make the input/output cross over! and take quite big space on PCB for layout!
   
  the line in socket of  E11 is in the middle, so don't worry about that!


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> the line in socket of  E11 is in the middle, so don't worry about that!


 

 So the design on the first page for the E11 is not completely correct, since it says the middle is "out". Is that what you are saying here?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes, the picture is not the final design! but it is very close to final version!


----------



## USCdeacon

oh in that case, no worried :]  Sound Quality is ALWAYS more important than a slight inconvenience :]
   
  Also, my concern is now void, since you mention that the line in is in fact in the middle.  
   
  Getting more excited for the E11 :]  Will there be a pre-order option?  I'd hate for March to roll around and then have the E11 sell out while I'm asleep or something haha.


----------



## USCdeacon

edit* deleted double post


----------



## TheDreamthinker

let's be patient......if u wait for something eagerly, it will eventually feel longer.


----------



## JamesFiiO

We will send some free sample to our volunteer, and headpfonia, ClieOS, and some other reviewer to test it first!
   
  For pre oder, since we sell our products through our sales agent but not ourself! so it will be decided by our sales agent!


----------



## psuwanchote

very nice to hear, any idea on how to sign up for beta texting?


----------



## Dyn4m1c95

any word on how the soundstage is going to be on the amp? Sorry I meant for the e11. I am asking this because I have the b&w p5 and want a fuller sound out of it.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Well let them know that we're interested in pre-ordering (or beta testing, lol)...


----------



## Coupe

Quote: 





dyn4m1c95 said:


> any word on how the soundstage is going to be on the amp?


 

 Sorry for the OT, but as I understand the primary reason for insufficient sound is insufficient power from the amp.  This amp will have excellent power for a portable.  I believe it will also be able to have 6v out.  This will had more force for high resistance cans.
   
  With the E11, will there be any final production pictures available soon?


----------



## psuwanchote

yes, definitely please update with any new ordering/pic information since its halfway to March haha


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Looks very.. iPhone 4-ish.. That's not to say I don't like it though.


----------



## swbf2cheater

any update on the release date or is it still just a march 2011 possibility?  Sorry, 20 something pages have been made since my last post here heh


----------



## Dyn4m1c95

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Looks very.. iPhone 4-ish.. That's not to say I don't like it though.


 


  ehh it actually looks better then most portable amps anyways not the mention how the nano copied the e5's looks


----------



## Ceporom

Does anyone know how the availability for these will in europe? For some reason, the one product I was looking at earlier from Fiio - the E7, was nowhere to be found where I live (Sweden). The e3 and e5 were in ample supply however.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

same question....


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





ceporom said:


> The e3 and e5 were in ample supply however.


 
   
  Ha! You said "amp"le.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





dyn4m1c95 said:


> ehh it actually looks better then most portable amps anyways not the mention how the nano copied the e5's looks


 


  Actually the E5 followed the Nano which took on a "stick" form factor then went back to being the more practical (not to mention E5-matching) square clip.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Looks very.. iPhone 4-ish.. That's not to say I don't like it though.


 


  Haha, actually the style is not iPhone 4-ish!  you guy may notice that E7 should be iPhone 4-ish, but we release E7 before iPhone 4. So it may be a coincidence! or we have the same design target with Apple, simple and user-friend!
   
  About E5, Yes, it is based on the same shape of iPod Nano,we change some design in outlook! but  it is the past and it will not happen again! and the story of E5 is we are too hurry and just want to test the market, and it do save our
   
  time and cost in R/D by using the shape!


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Anything is possible if you just believeeeee, I got really bored and photoshoped the E11 too see exactly how big it would be and feel in my hands hehe.   Its just a few mm off, i couldnt get my cs4 to print out the right way, but its close, it should be a smidgen bigger


 

 Technically I already had one, even though it was made of paper haha! I am eagerly waiting for the release date of this amp, it is something I've wanted for years and can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ceporom said:


> Does anyone know how the availability for these will in europe? For some reason, the one product I was looking at earlier from Fiio - the E7, was nowhere to be found where I live (Sweden). The e3 and e5 were in ample supply however.


 


 IIRC, I think there is an official FiiO dealer in Ireland, but he operates mostly on eBay. here.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Haha, actually the style is not iPhone 4-ish!


 



   
   
  Riiiiiight. You keep thinkin' that, buddy.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Riiiiiight. You keep thinkin' that, buddy.


 
  It is an aluminum frame with two plastic side panels, how many ways can you make it? Beside, as previously noted by James, E7 actually was released at least half a year before iPhone 4, so that makes Apple copying FiiO, not the other way around.


----------



## JamesFiiO

wow! I think very few will think E11 is similar as iPhone4,  anyone can easy tell the different between the two product! 
   
But it is good news that it show we catch  the spirit of Apple!
   
In fact, for portable amp, E7, E11 is far more different with other products, and you can see lots of headphone amp almost have the same outlook! except the dimension and color!


----------



## TheGomdoRi

I think the design is very nice and if I recall correctly, it is an aluminum casing? Quality material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But besides design, can't wait to hear it =_= !


----------



## swbf2cheater

Do you think this E11 will have a larger soundstage than the sansa clip.  Meaning will it sound larger than just using a sansa clip alone.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

does it have a clip?


----------



## rohan575

FiiO rocks out the market so well, really all other guys are getting a kick in the *** at such a competitive price. We had tested the FiiO e7 in our lab just to check it out once and it performed superbly. i don't know if i am in a position to make suggestions i don't have much experience with SS amp's but i am quite familiar with Ti's and Wolf-son's IC integration into commercial products.
   
  It would be nice if this time a better architecture could be used instead of using inter grated drivers, a high RMS capability and more improved transient response would be nice. 
   
   
   
  You guys are great and i <3 FiiO's products.
   
  Rohan


----------



## muffy88

When is it coming out? Defo on my list.


----------



## psuwanchote

this is definitely getting exciting


----------



## wasteoftime

ETA is March/April and I really hope its March cause I really want this xD


----------



## TheDreamthinker

looking forward to some reviews....


----------



## muffy88

i was going to spend some money on ibasso until I saw this post. Cant wait


----------



## wildcatman

Has anybody seen a price on this yet.I would love to try 1 whit my m-50's.


----------



## ClieOS

$60 or less, IIRC.


----------



## swbf2cheater

holy moley batman, $60! I expected twice that, well sir my wallet thanks you


----------



## Vincent180

I don't see why people would care if it resembles the iPhone, i think it looks very nice and stylish


----------



## roker

Quote: 





vincent180 said:


> I don't see why people would care if it resembles the iPhone, i think it looks very nice and stylish


 


  People just like to complain.
   
  I'd love to hear how this thing is going to sound.  I've been on the fence about which portable amp I'm going to buy for a while now and this amp looks promising.


----------



## yifu

Fiio, it would be awesome if you started posting out review units to a select few Headfiers to review. Just to, you know, make us want it even more!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





yifu said:


> Fiio, it would be awesome if you started posting out review units to a select few Headfiers to review. Just to, you know, make us want it even more!


 


   yep, great idea.
   
  reviews are always helpful....


----------



## mcnoiserdc

Any date for the review, I am sure you will do?
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> $60 or less, IIRC.


----------



## ClieOS

Can't really set a date since the prototype isn't ready yet.
  
  Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> Any date for the review, I am sure you will do?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Can't really set a date since the prototype isn't ready yet.


 

 oh....i don't think it will be out till May than....


----------



## techadd

yikes, was expecting releases by march...>.<


----------



## Anaxilus

If they were smart then they would design it to match and even stack on the iPhone 4.  No shame in that.  That's where the market is.  iPhone 4 users would be overcome by the aesthetic harmony and they could use the E11 to hold on to during calls.


----------



## psuwanchote

definitely haha
  im jus waiting
  may is BEYOND long
   
  E11+i4+DBA02


----------



## wacko

why do you guys keep saying May release date?  Fiio themselves have mentioned March or April.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/539422/information-of-new-products-in-the-coming-soon


----------



## wasteoftime

they better not delay it more lol. im alrdy sad X3 got pushed back so much


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





wacko said:


> why do you guys keep saying May release date?  Fiio themselves have mentioned March or April.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/539422/information-of-new-products-in-the-coming-soon


 
   

 It is speculation based on this comment just a few up in the thread...
   
   
  Quote:


clieos said:


> Can't really set a date since the prototype isn't ready yet.


 


  However, it doesn't mean that late March or April won't happen.  It depends on how fast the product development cycle is at Fiio - given that the specs are mostly complete they surely have the circuit topology pretty much done.  We can't really know given how much we've been told (almost nothing), but I might speculate that they're working out physical manufacturability issues and parts sourcing for the final prototype.


----------



## ClieOS

I am just saying the prototype isn't ready for beta tester yet, not that FiiO hasn't made any prototype (for internal testing) so far. Production usually is pretty fast for FiiO. Delay often happens on the supplier side because FiiO usually bulk orders parts from the manufacturer for cost saving and quality assurance (fake parts are not uncommon in China), and U.S. manufacturers are known to be slow on delivery date after the economy crisis @ 2008. As long as FiiO didn't face any delay from the supplier, the products should be released on time, more or less.


----------



## Coupe

We are all excited. However, get it right rather than get it now, no?


----------



## JamesFiiO

We will try to send some reviews sample in 15 days! and start the trial production in one month! but it is just plan so the schedule may delay!
   
  BTW, some information need to share with everyone, China meet some big problem in econo, lots of worker don't want to go to work and stay on hometown, the real estate is too hot even in some very poor regions!
   
  and everything is become expensive! so lots of factory is lack of worker! I am not sure how worse the situation will become! because it is a spply chain!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





coupe said:


> We are all excited. However, get it right rather than get it now, no?


 


  Yes, we are trying to reduce the disturb noise from GSM signal! but it is ok if you use WCDMA network!
   
  I had to said, too many people used iPhone as their DAP! that is why we try to solve! except this , all is normal and we already purchase the IC for the trial production! 
   
  btw, will update the newest information and it is worth to wait!


----------



## JamesFiiO

BTW, we had showed our engineer sample in last month in hong kong, most people who had tried is quite satify with the sound quality! and some had posted their opinion in hong kong's forum!


----------



## JamesFiiO

http://fs-digital.net/viewthread.php?tid=18485, in this thread, one had posted his opinion about E11 which he had tried!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

it is not there, i mean the review.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> it is not there, i mean the review.


 
   
  It is... just remove the extra comma at the end.
   
  In any case, here's the Google Translated version for those who can't figure it out... It's more of a brief impression than a review.
   
  http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ffs-digital.net%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D18485


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sure, he just tried it in the show so there have not enough time for anyone to write a review!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

looks like the e7, imo.


----------



## Riku540

Just scroll to the bottom...


----------



## ClieOS

Here is the impression from that page:
   Quote:


> 係耳機大會度玩過下,推力幾好
> 音場大而空間感好,高低頻質數都相當唔錯,只係人聲有D乾
> 整體算係非常超值,比同廠E7好上好多
> 外型小巧靚仔,輕身,呢隻amp一出我會即入


 
   
  Rough translation:
  I tried it on the headphone convention, output is pretty powerful
  Wide soundstage and good sense of space, quality of  treble and bass frequency is decent as well, but vocal is slightly dry
  Overall it is very good bang for the buck, much better than E7 from than same factory
  It looks small and beautiful, I'll pick one up as soon as it hits the market


----------



## TheDreamthinker

vocals dry, what does he mean?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Thanks Tai! I had guessed you will help to translate the chinese to english! LOL! Great translation!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> vocals dry, what does he mean?


 

 Perhaps it is related to fullness. Generally the mid needs to be slightly full to feel the sweetness in vocal.
   
   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Thanks Tai! I had guessed you will help to translate the chinese to english! LOL! Great translation!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

so the vocals are harsh?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> so the vocals are harsh?


 
  If it is a headphone, that will be a valid assumption. But an amp doesn't really has headphone-like peak-and-valley frequency response so it is more about coloration and harmonic rather than being harsh.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

than it is recessed or/and muddy?


----------



## slapshot30

Any word on the bass boost on the E11 compared to the E7 on highest setting? I'm trying to decide which I should get for my iPod and my biggest priority is to get the most thump. I suppose I might just have to wait until one can do a side by side comparison though.


----------



## hotsport

I think by 'dry' he mean thin and grainy.
  Just a guess though


----------



## TheDreamthinker

the term "dry" is a bit ambivalent.....
   
  better wait for some full reviews.


----------



## Coupe

I am of the ilk that when a can is powered properly, the amp doesn't change the sound quality much.
   
  Is this a valid opinion?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

If by properly you mean, basically, comparable total/rms output power and current/dynamic power, then pretty much. Although I imagine a valve and solid state amp with comparable specs the former will have a markedly different frequency response.
  
  Quote: 





coupe said:


> I am of the ilk that when a can is powered properly, the amp doesn't change the sound quality much.
> 
> Is this a valid opinion?


----------



## roker

This amp also has a bass boost which would make it a bit more than merely powering it properly.


----------



## USCdeacon

thanks for the translation ClieOS - you're awesome


----------



## slapshot30

Any word on how much bass boost gain in decibals?

  
  Quote: 





roker said:


> This amp also has a bass boost which would make it a bit more than merely powering it properly.


----------



## JamesFiiO

The bass boost in E11 is different with E5, E7! it will have lest effect to the midband!


----------



## slapshot30

That's understandable and a good thing, I was just wondering in comparison in terms of dB.

  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The bass boost in E11 is different with E5, E7! it will have lest effect to the midband!


----------



## Saturn

How much longer! My DT990 Pro's are hungry.


----------



## shigzeo

Not frequency response, noise level. Generally, valves have more noise/distortion and can sound 'warmer' than transistors. Their frequency responses, however, are the same.
  
  Quote: 





protegemaniac said:


> If by properly you mean, basically, comparable total/rms output power and current/dynamic power, then pretty much. Although I imagine a valve and solid state amp with comparable specs the former will have a markedly different frequency response.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Not frequency response, noise level. Generally, valves have more noise/distortion and can sound 'warmer' than transistors. Their frequency responses, however, are the same.


 


 Oh yeah, I forgot they called it "_euphonic_ distortion."


----------



## snomi

Has anyone else noticed that feiao uses an exclamation mark (!) in place of a period/full stop (.)?
   
  @feiao:
Exclamation Mark
  'A punctuation mark usually used after an interjection or exclamation to indicate strong feelings or high volume, and often marks the end of a sentence.'
   
  Obviously I would have no idea where to start if I were to type Chinese...

 PS Will definitely getting an E11


----------



## TheDreamthinker

yeah, he never uses full stop at the end of a sentence.
   
  i think it helps advertising the e11. Makes sentences stand out.
   
  but it really is quiet funny.


----------



## snomi

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> yeah, he never uses full stop at the end of a sentence.
> 
> i think it helps advertising the e11. Makes sentences stand out.
> 
> but it really is *quiet* funny.


 

 The irony.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

sorry, i meant _quite_.
   
  don't get the irony?


----------



## snomi

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> sorry, i meant _quite_.
> 
> don't get the irony?


 


  -We were/I was correcting someone else for having incorrect grammar.
  -Exclamation implies loudness...kinda >_>
   
  meh


----------



## mcnoiserdc

if I were you, I would say I was playing with the words, being funny, rather than wrong!
  
  Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> sorry, i meant _quite_.
> 
> don't get the irony?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

i am honest.....


----------



## Coupe

Seriously... grammatical corrections?  C'mon guys...


----------



## Riku540

Why are we correcting the grammar on the guy who gives us so much enthusiastic communication and feedback to our community that NO other company does here?
   
  English is clearly not his first language, and frankly I find this quite disrespectful.
   
  Grammatical corrections are for countering trolls, when you don't have any better insults up your sleeves than grammar...


----------



## snomi

Quote: 





coupe said:


> Seriously... grammatical corrections?  C'mon guys...


 


   


  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Why are we correcting the grammar on the guy who gives us so much enthusiastic communication and feedback to our community that NO other company does here?
> 
> English is clearly not his first language, and frankly I find this quite disrespectful.
> 
> Grammatical corrections are for countering trolls, when you don't have any better insults up your sleeves than grammar...


 
   
  Oh come on. Drama.
  I'm sure he's interested in learning the language, so he would be willing to improve; this sort of thing helps to avoid confusion.
   
  I didn't mean it as an insult and neither was I being disrespectful. Gosh.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Forums are a great way to learn a language and at the same time communicate with other people who share the same hobby as u.


----------



## mcnoiserdc

yes, we can help each other improve our language skills, if we are humple to accept correction.


----------



## Riku540

How does using exclamation marks instead of periods make is grammar incorrect? If anything he's very enthusiastic about giving us information what we very much appreciate.
   
  It may not be an insult but its just like poking fun at someone who speaks with an accent. It's almost like saying, "Thanks for the info... by the way, you speak funny."
   
  Again, James is probably the best communicator between us and his company that more or less caters their products to _*us*_... He has _*no obligation*_ to learn or improve English, or even *give us details and ask for our feedback* for that matter. He's already going far above and beyond for FiiO, and for Head-Fi. Give him a break.
   
  In any case his grammar has nothing to do with the E11.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





mcnoiserdc said:


> yes, we can help each other improve our language skills, if we are *humple *to accept correction.


 


  was that on purpose? 
   
  and yeah, what's up with the grammar nazis? i just want the X3 to be ready


----------



## Splinter Cell38

To throw in my ten cents:
  As someone who speaks mandarin and is learning to write Chinese, I can testify that exclamation marks are used (much) more often.
  Not really as much as James does though.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Thanks everone here. Please just tell me the mistake in my sentence if you can find it, it will help me improve my english skill! anyway, the best way is PM me
   
so the thread will not become an english teaching thread。 and in deep, I am used to use " !" at the end of the sentence because it is very common in Chinese.
   
Anyway, it is my pleasure to conversate with all you in here.  
   
Woow, this time I had not used " ! " again.


----------



## Riku540

Look what you guys did...
   
  James, don't listen to these guys! We like how enthusiastic you sound with your exclamation marks!
   
  Please don't change because of a few grammar Nazi's with no respect...


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Feiao you are great for keeping us updated on the new amp and hopefully we will hear more from you. Honestly I like the " ! " style of yours hehe it has character.
  
  What's the latest update on the E11 any news?


----------



## JamesFiiO

We will freeze the design this week, and send out the trial version  of the PCB. next week we will make some reviewer samples.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will freeze the design this week, and send out the trial version  of the PCB. next week we will make some reviewer samples.


 


  that sounds great!
  I know this is not the the for the X3, but, Is the x3 as advanced as the E11?


----------



## slapshot30

Yeaaa buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will freeze the design this week, and send out the trial version  of the PCB. next week we will make some reviewer samples.


----------



## TekeRugburn

looks great....the only thing i can see having a problem is the "in" and "out" layout.  if you were to use a mini to mini and or LOD from an ipod.... the wire would get in the way of the "out" since it will be covering it up when plugged into the "in". hopefully they change it


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will freeze the design this week, and send out the trial version  of the PCB. next week we will make some reviewer samples.


 
  Sounds good


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will freeze the design this week, and send out the trial version  of the PCB. next week we will make some reviewer samples.


 

 YES!!!


----------



## Coupe

We are now on a weekly instead of monthly basis.  This is good!  We must be getting closer and closer.


----------



## USCdeacon

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> looks great....the only thing i can see having a problem is the "in" and "out" layout.  if you were to use a mini to mini and or LOD from an ipod.... the wire would get in the way of the "out" since it will be covering it up when plugged into the "in". hopefully they change it


 


  I asked about this on pg.22 - Post #327 (http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/527342/e11-a-new-start-of-fiio-s-portable-amp/315) and judging from feiao's response, you have nothing to worry about :]


----------



## psuwanchote

which LOD would you guys recommend for an iPhone 4?


----------



## snomi

Quote: 





psuwanchote said:


> which LOD would you guys recommend for an iPhone 4?


 


  Depends on your budget.
Fiio sells both the L3 and the L1.
  L1 being the 'low profile version', ie without the clips to hold it in.
   
  I think I'll be getting the L3 with the E11 in March


----------



## latenlazy

Quote: 





splinter cell38 said:


> To throw in my ten cents:
> As someone who speaks mandarin and is learning to write Chinese, I can testify that exclamation marks are used (much) more often.
> Not really as much as James does though.


 


  I second that one.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will freeze the design this week, and send out the trial version  of the PCB. next week we will make some reviewer samples.


 


  WOO! The paper version I made of the e11 is very lonely, it needs a real friend


----------



## J.Pocalypse

( late reply )


----------



## roker

Quote: 





snomi said:


> Depends on your budget.
> Fiio sells both the L3 and the L1.
> L1 being the 'low profile version', ie without the clips to hold it in.
> 
> I think I'll be getting the L3 with the E11 in March


 


  If it makes it out by March.
   
  btw, are both cables compatible with the iPhone 4?


----------



## snomi

Quote: 





roker said:


> If it makes it out by March.
> 
> btw, are both cables compatible with the iPhone 4?


 
   
  Yes; according to the site:
http://www.fiio.com.cn/product/index.aspx?ID=12&MenuID=020303
   
  But I have not owned either. 
  Has the dock out thing changed from iPhone 3 to 4? If it works with all the old iPod cables then it definitely works with these.
   
  Also I hope it makes it out next month [=


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





uscdeacon said:


> I asked about this on pg.22 - Post #327 (http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/527342/e11-a-new-start-of-fiio-s-portable-amp/315) and judging from feiao's response, you have nothing to worry about :]


 

 thats good to know that the "in" is in the niddle and the "out" is more lateral to it.... this is gonna be perfect now!


----------



## obazavil

I own an iPhone4, and L3 works wonderful


----------



## mcnoiserdc

no, ahahah, lol, I meant humble, lol, I can't find an explanation to how that came out.
  
  Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> was that on purpose?
> 
> and yeah, what's up with the grammar nazis? i just want the X3 to be ready


----------



## cednicek

I am using E5 and E3 with my headphones, even when playing music in car Pioneer stereo makes very difference in quality and sound. So I really hope final E11 come out soon  It is not only about amplifying sound/music, but it makes the sound much more enjoyable... The best it would be if there is a 3 position EQ/BASS switch.
   
  Very nice job FiiO. Keep on with this evolution and good ideas


----------



## TheDreamthinker

will u send us any photos of the finished version?


----------



## JamesFiiO

sure, but it is not ready now.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Thanks.....


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Okay, sorry to go all the way back to this but...
   
  So if it can put out 180-200 mW into 16 ohms; that's roughly 111.8 mA max current supply (optimistically assuming 200 mW) as I noted before (at 1.7885 V RMS).  Since we're not anywhere near the maximum RMS voltage (6 V peak / 1.41 = 4.24 V), as I also noted before that _should _mean that a whole lot more power at medium impedances if the power supply can maintain that current at higher voltages.  That's a big_ *if* _- I'd love it if this could be clarified.
   
  Like, say 38 ohms for the Hifiman HE-5LE - which would according to P = I^2 * R would work out to be 475 mW.  Checking that we're not exceeding the max voltage, P = VI = 474 mW.  So peak power is achieved right there, essentially at 38 ohms - a very impressive figure for a budget portable amp; almost half a Watt.
   
  Is my thinking along the right lines?  Or am I making a bad assumption regarding the current/voltage supply, or something else?


----------



## Coupe

Well that went right over my head...


----------



## JamesFiiO

The final specification should be decided when we finish the design and test the final version of E11's engineer sample!


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The final specification should be decided when we finish the design and test the final version of E11's engineer sample!


 

 Yes, but surely you know by now if the power supply puts out the same maximum current regardless of the output voltage?  That's what I'm asking about.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I am just curious about the overall width of the soundstage it can put out, what its limits are comparable to.  I am desperately hoping it can outperform the sansa clip, or your own new dap that is coming out soon.


----------



## lee730

Maybe Fiio can purchase a license to use the rock box firmware and in that the money used to pay for the license can be used towards rock boxes ventures. Would be a great business venture for both companies and would fill the need for a solid stable DAP
  Quote: 





eddiee said:


> + 1 on a micro SD slot - save the expenses for the components rather than the memory - we can buy our own.
> 
> Re actaully HAVING rock box as the firmware... loveley idea... but rb is a non-profit venure and FiiO would be making profit on the dap - not sure it could work out.
> 
> ...


----------



## lee730

Do you think those other Line out docks being sold on ebay are really of better quality than Fiio's (LOD) offerings. I mean they are going for $30.00 and up. Not sure if there would really be a difference in sound between these lods and fiios lods. They look to be of higher quality wire and have capacitors.
  Quote: 





snomi said:


> Depends on your budget.
> Fiio sells both the L3 and the L1.
> L1 being the 'low profile version', ie without the clips to hold it in.
> 
> I think I'll be getting the L3 with the E11 in March


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Maybe Fiio can purchase a license to use the rock box firmware and in that the money used to pay for the license can be used towards rock boxes ventures. Would be a great business venture for both companies and would fill the need for a solid stable DAP


 

 FiiO decided to use a Wolfson chip which can't support Rockbox.

  
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Do you think those other Line out docks being sold on ebay are really of better quality than Fiio's (LOD) offerings. I mean they are going for $30.00 and up. Not sure if there would really be a difference in sound between these lods and fiios lods. They look to be of higher quality wire and have capacitors.


 

 If they make you feel better, sure. But if the amp is only under $100, why bother with a $30 for some wires?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> FiiO decided to use a Wolfson chip which can't support Rockbox.


 

 I thought it was that Wolfson the CPU/decoder manufacturer would be developing the firmware with Fiio, and thus would be using their own architecture.


----------



## maverickronin

Err...That's a DAC chip not a CPU or decoder chip, right?


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Err...That's a DAC chip not a CPU or decoder chip, right?


 


  Actually, yeah, the Wolfson is the DAC chip.  I believe kingpage was referring to the CPU or decoder.


----------



## kingpage

ClienOS did say FiiO was looking into Rockbox support, but I couldn't find any more info about it. So, I could be wrong about the that. But I got the impression that Rockbox is only for rockchip based players and X3 doesn't use rockchip.


----------



## dxanex

I love the modern design of the E11...I hope that the inevitable successor to the E7 also goes in this direction!


----------



## hotsport

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> But I got the impression that Rockbox is only for rockchip based players and X3 doesn't use rockchip.


 


  Well, many iPod could be rockbox so.... that's not really true


----------



## ClieOS

I wonder why the X3 discussion here? Anyway, RB is basically open source software, so no license is needed to use it. However, it is not easy to ask a chipset provider to sell you their firmware SDK because that is the company IP, and they can't just integrate open source software into their own software without making it open first (as that means they are giving up their own IP right), or they will risk a lawsuit. Putting RB on your own iPod / DAP is another matter, as you are basically hacking your own device.


----------



## latenlazy

Anyone know how to sign up to be a beta sampler for the first batch? I'm interested to see what this baby can do.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





clieos said:


> *I wonder why the X3 discussion here*? Anyway, RB is basically open source software, so no license is needed to use it. However, it is not easy to ask a chipset provider to sell you their firmware SDK because that is the company IP, and they can't just integrate open source software into their own software without making it open first (as that means they are giving up their own IP right), or they will risk a lawsuit. Putting RB on your own iPod / DAP is another matter, as you are basically hacking your own device.


 


  Because Fiio never puts out anything that sucks and a lot of people are interested in how the pairing the new DAP will go with the amps


----------



## JamesFiiO

We had finished the final design of E11 and ready to make the beta version of E11. next week we will get the newest PCB and make review sample, and send the review sample to some people。


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We had finished the final design of E11 and ready to make the beta version of E11. next week we will get the newest PCB and make review sample, and send the review sample to some people。


 


  Awesome!  I can't wait!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

the price, is it 100% fixed yet?


----------



## kostalex

Would you like me to review it?
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We had finished the final design of E11 and ready to make the beta version of E11. next week we will get the newest PCB and make review sample, and send the review sample to some people。


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Yeah.......that would be a great idea.........some first impressions are always good.


----------



## gavinfabl

Happy to review it too


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





latenlazy said:


> Anyone know how to sign up to be a beta sampler for the first batch? I'm interested to see what this baby can do.


 


  Lol you go that right. I'd love to test these devices out as well


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Can't wait to hear some impressions about them!!!


----------



## Dyn4m1c95

my main priority for an amp is for it to have a good soundstage. I have a pair of b&w p5's and monster miles davis both being poorly handled by my iphone 4 but I am expecting the fiio e11 to change those problems hopefully.


----------



## audionewbi

When are we going to see the review. How long more till the engineering samples are ready


----------



## lawrywild

So is there any way to stop the volume changing if the amp's in your pocket? I don't really like the idea of the knob for this reason, I prefer having buttons and a hold switch or something.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> So is there any way to stop the volume changing if the amp's in your pocket? I don't really like the idea of the knob for this reason, I prefer having buttons and a hold switch or something.


 


  I think the metallic guard sort of suppose to do that. Interesting question, I wonder how sensitive the volume nob is? Hopefully it is comes with a clicking lock mechanism, in a manner that everytime you turn the nob it locks at some preset volume.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





lawrywild said:


> So is there any way to stop the volume changing if the amp's in your pocket? I don't really like the idea of the knob for this reason, I prefer having buttons and a hold switch or something.


 


  I presume the bridge structure over the pot is supposed to minimize that.  Whether it works for you or not is a different story - I like the concept.
   
  Digital pots vs. analog pots is a whole 'nother argument, which I'm sure the DIY'ers could go to great depths about.  The general idea is that a digital pot (volume buttons) will have superior quality (channel balance in particular) at a given price point, but there's the big problem of having a limited number of steps (which of course increases with increasingly expensive digital pots).  I trust Fiio to have made the right choice here - the gain control should solve much of the channel balance issues with high-sensitivity IEMs while increasing the battery life (when set to low gain).
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				audionewbi said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the metallic guard sort of suppose to do that. Interesting question, I wonder how sensitive the volume nob is? Hopefully it is comes with a clicking lock mechanism, in a manner that everytime you turn the nob it locks at some preset volume.


 
   
  I certainly hope not myself - I would absolutely detest predetermined steps in the pot.  I imagine Fiio is going to choose a pot with an appropriate turning force so that it doesn't get knocked too easily.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Some ditital volume control IC have very good SQ. and the cost is not problem too. but there are some reason let us select the traditional volume control (potentionmeter)
   
  1, the operation experience from a smooth volume control and the direct indication to the volume.
   
  2, VS the digital volume control IC, potentionmeter is a passive component that means there are not distortion, and the best digital volume control still have some distortion.
   
  3, E11 have a protector on the knob, so it is very safe to put it into your pocket, and the diameter of the knob is very small, that means you need bigger strength to turn it.
   
   
  James from FiiO


----------



## audionewbi

Nice, I hope the beta units be released soon for reviewers


----------



## Koopa989

this still on schedule for a March release?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





dyn4m1c95 said:


> my main priority for an amp is for it to have a good soundstage. I have a pair of b&w p5's and monster miles davis both being poorly handled by my iphone 4 but I am expecting the fiio e11 to change those problems hopefully.


 
   
  I don't quite understand comments like this. Soundstage is about 70% dependent on the recording, 25% on the cans and maybe 5% on the amp. Sure, open cans in particuar may give a better soundstage when properly amped, but in general designing an amp to increase soundstage is kind of difficult, beyond building in a crossfeed. Expecting an amplifier to suddenly give very closed or normally forward and upfront headphones (like Grados) a huge and expansive soundstage is unreasonable and unfair.


----------



## audionewbi

What exactly a good amp does? Improves the SQ if so by how  much? At one point do we call the change good enough that it will justify expending $700 on them?
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I don't quite understand comments like this. Soundstage is about 70% dependent on the recording, 25% on the cans and maybe 5% on the amp. Sure, open cans in particuar may give a better soundstage when properly amped, but in general designing an amp to increase soundstage is kind of difficult, beyond building in a crossfeed. Expecting an amplifier to suddenly give very closed or normally forward and upfront headphones (like Grados) a huge and expansive soundstage is unreasonable and unfair.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> What exactly a good amp does? Improves the SQ if so by how  much? At one point do we call the change good enough that it will justify expending $700 on them?


 

 An amplifier does just that: amplifies. It increases the voltage and current of the audio signal. Improvements are usually down to the amp providing adequate power with the correct amounts of current and voltage for a driver to function at peak capability. Often an amp will add some kind of accidental EQ or 'flavour' to the sound as a result of the amplification - this is why different amps have different characteristics sonically. They may also had some distortion - both can be viewed as musicality, euphonics or colouring the sound, depending on your point of view.
  FiiO's E9, from what I've read, is incredibly effective at providing the first factor without the others; it amplifies very neutrally. Why do people prefer other amps? It doesn't seem to be a power issue, so perhaps the distortion of the E9 means that little details can't be picked out as easily, perhaps people don't like the neutral tone or perhaps they feel that the euphonic distortion is missing. Not judging the E9 at all as I've never heard it, just using it as an example.
   
  So broadly, will amp amp improve sound quality? Only if your headphones require more power to function at their best. Is the change enough to justify higher prices? I can't answer that, certainly not in general. Only the individual can decide if it's worth it. Can an amp improve soundstage? Yes, if the headphones in question are already capable of generating a large soundstage. An amp, no matter how expensive, can only deliver power to the drivers as directed. It can not make the sound wider on its own, it can only do this by influencing the drivers to do so. A crossfeed can widen the soundstage and is built into some amplifiers, but the E11 does not have one so it's a moot topic.


----------



## audionewbi

^thanks clarifies a lot of things


----------



## gavinfabl

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> ^thanks clarifies a lot of things


 


   
  Just to add my thoughts. 
   
  The E9 is exceptionally neutral. But the oomph it adds to the music is amazing. I use Fischer Audio FA-003 which are closed cans that sound like open ones. There is a noticeable difference with and without. Also use the E7 as the DAC, connected to my MacBook. 
   
  But if the recording is poor, the output can be too. Hence why I rip my CDs at 320 bit rate. For me you can tell a lower bit rate sounds poor, but at 320 you reach the balance between good sound and size per track. 
   
  I have found the Fiio E9/E7 combo astonishing value, hence I can't wait to have the E11 as I reckon my FA-003 will rock. I also have the E5 headphone amp which is a great little product.


----------



## audionewbi

^I love the E9 amplification power for my ER4S, it really brings the best in them. I just hope the E11 can do that. Frankly I am willing to buy any portable amp which can do what the E9 can do to ER4S. I am just holding myself from not buying a minibox-ES. Ordered the TF10 I think the E7 should handle them fine considering they are only 32 ohms


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> ^I love the E9 amplification power for my ER4S, it really brings the best in them.


 


 That's an awesome idea! So you could use just the E9 and an ipod classic,, if you want a boost for the ER4S w/o coloring the sound? Of course, w/ the appropriate line outs, etc.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





imackler said:


> That's an awesome idea! So you could use just the E9 and an ipod classic,, if you want a boost for the ER4S w/o coloring the sound? Of course, w/ the appropriate line outs, etc.


 

 Yes you can but I mostly use my ER4 as a portable IEM, I just wish I can get the same SQ when I am on the road. The gain switch on the E9 does wonders !


----------



## jasonb

will this be shielded enough to use with cell phones? the E5 is bad with my cell phone.... constant interference from both the cell radio and wifi. will this be any different in that regard?


----------



## andrew06

I have an e5 and it sounds awsome in ny s5. I dont need a DAC so i willnot be needing e7. And today is march and e11 will come very soon. Good thing that they remove the dac and focused on the sq and build. Cant wait to buy this or someone give me this for my birthday, which is on this month. Im just a average music lover and i love how fiio price their products.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> will this be shielded enough to use with cell phones? the E5 is bad with my cell phone.... constant interference from both the cell radio and wifi. will this be any different in that regard?


 


  yes.
   
  Mr felaio mentioned something about them trying to work out the kinks of GSM signals with this amp due to so many people using their cellphones as DAPs these days.  He also said CDMA is fine.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes, We will try our best to decrease the interference noise from GSM signal, and the PCB will back soon. But the only solution ( I means there are zero interference ) will be digital connection to iPhone.
   
  I ask our engineer that the noise should be not bigger than E7, and it will less than E5.


----------



## Ducker

Looking forward to the reviews of this amp.


----------



## JamesFiiO

some photos of E11 share with you!


----------



## mcnoiserdc

Thanks for the picture, I would like to see it next to a reference product like the ipod or sansa fuze, so one can have an idea of how big it is. I know there are size information out there, but that doesn't give the same insight.


----------



## junkers

At last actual pics of the unit. Looks awesome and sleek!


----------



## dilpal

man looks good, hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## ClieOS

The real thing actually look better than rendering, now that's a first!


----------



## 129207

Am I the only one that thinks the usb slot is very recessed? could be an optical illusion though.  the design looks great! sleek and no-nonsense. I love the volume controller. Great work Fiio! Can't wait to audition.


----------



## GreatDane

I like the looks , especially the volume but it's a bit cramped on that end...no RA plug for line in that's for sure.
   
  At this price there's no excuse not to try it out.


----------



## Proglover

How much will this cost? I missed it, tried looking it up on a few pages, couldn't find. Could somebody fill me in please?
   
  (If James wants it, I could review a model, compare the sound to E5,E7,E9 and some others)


----------



## kingpage

Wow, 1250 posts in four months. That's some impresive feat! Don't tell me you got all your gear in that period?!


----------



## justie

This looks great! omg im drooling over this thing O_O but one quick question though, will this be enough to power a beyerdynamic dt770 (250ohm or if im optimistic, 600 ohms O_O)? Im planning to get one of those but it doesnt seem there are any portable amps that are able to power the 250ohm versions so im hoping this can be a solution to my problems. So is it possible? XD


----------



## justie

apparently it wont be over $60
   

  
  Quote: 





proglover said:


> How much will this cost? I missed it, tried looking it up on a few pages, couldn't find. Could somebody fill me in please?
> 
> (If James wants it, I could review a model, compare the sound to E5,E7,E9 and some others)


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





kingpage said:


> Wow, 1250 posts in four months. That's some impresive feat! Don't tell me you have all your gear in that period?!


 


 I already had the PX-100
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





justie said:


> apparently it wont be over $60


 


 Huh, 60 bucks?! And this will compete with serious portable amps...
  We'll see, very very curious about the sound.


----------



## justie

Yea, thats why im so excited about them. I just hope they are enough to power 250ohm beyers. If so, i'm getting them 100%


----------



## freeky1

I've been trying to find something that makes my headphones sound as awesome as the 13-speaker Logic 7 system in my Bimmer.  Maybe this is it!


----------



## swbf2cheater

I must have one >.<


----------



## Anaxilus

Looks good.  Is the knurled knob plastic or metal?  I hope it's metal......


----------



## TheDreamthinker

or aluminium.....lighter....


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> or aluminium.....lighter....


 
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periodic_table
   
  Aluminium just so happens to _be_ a metal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyway, some very nice pictures. Seems like a very solid unit, and I would guess the knob as knurled aluminium, myself. Might be plastic though.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

oh...sorry i read to fast...


----------



## TheGame21x

Looks very nice. I hope to have a chance to listen to it soon.


----------



## Proglover

It could be a good idea if FiiO makes a shorter LOD to go with this E11 (bought seperately offcourse)
  That way a Ipod-E11 combo would be even more ideal. The way it is now, L3 is too long. It works great with E5, but E11 asks for a shorter one.
   
  Maybe an idea. Also FiiO could make a difference with short hooked-plug LOD's (possibility to go even shorter). I think many will want it, and there are plenty people who don't necessary want expensive custom made ones.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Looks great!

 Although I have to admit that I like the renders more.  Hope it'll be ready for production soon!


----------



## Roller

Out of curiosity, I don't see a power switch anywhere. How does turning E11 on and off work?


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





roller said:


> Out of curiosity, I don't see a power switch anywhere. How does turning E11 on and off work?


 
   
  Volume click on and off most likely.
   
  Also, the top of the unit doesn't seem to be shown in the pictures.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Volume click on and off most likely.
> 
> Also, the top of the unit doesn't seem to be shown in the pictures.


 



 Ah, forgot about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Neither the top of the unit nor the other side with the switches is shown


----------



## snomi

Quote: 





justie said:


> Yea, thats why im so excited about them. I just hope they are enough to power 250ohm beyers. If so, i'm getting them 100%


 


Maybe?
 Quote:
 [size=medium]


jamesfiio said:


> 32 Ohm! the OP have high current output , so it can drive 16Ohm very well! also due to the high voltage supply! it can drive some high impedance headphone better than our old amp ( not includes E9 )!



[/size]


  ​


----------



## Radioking59

Quote: 





proglover said:


> It could be a good idea if FiiO makes a shorter LOD to go with this E11 (bought seperately offcourse)
> That way a Ipod-E11 combo would be even more ideal. The way it is now, L3 is too long. It works great with E5, but E11 asks for a shorter one.
> 
> Maybe an idea. Also FiiO could make a difference with short hooked-plug LOD's (possibility to go even shorter). I think many will want it, and there are plenty people who don't necessary want expensive custom made ones.


 
   
  Here you go
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/541366/photos-of-l7-e7-s-line-out-kit-l9-for-ipod-iphone-s-l-type-lod-eta-march


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





radioking59 said:


> Here you go
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/541366/photos-of-l7-e7-s-line-out-kit-l9-for-ipod-iphone-s-l-type-lod-eta-march


 

  damn, I missed that one (I seem to have a thing for missing FiiO topics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  Thank you very much!


----------



## JamesFiiO

The size of E11 compare with iPhone4, and the shortest LOD for it (L9, ETA this month)


----------



## Digital-Pride

Awesome! Thanks for the photo James!  Have you guys finalized the specs of E11 yet?


----------



## Anaxilus

Gotta say, I don't know why people still use rubber bands on their gear.


----------



## shotgunshane

Great pics. Do we know the different amounts of gain on the hi/low settings?


----------



## JamesFiiO

We may make some leather case for iP4+E11 or iP4+E7,E17. lol, will you like to buy one, any detail request?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Gotta say, I don't know why people still use rubber bands on their gear.


 


  What's a better alternative to rubber bands?
   
  And E11 does look very nice


----------



## TekeRugburn

i love how it looks.... but can we get a pic of the side that has the knob? the side with the buttons that is..... also, you should shouldconsider making a low profile L type lod for the fuze also.... with a little shorter cable than the L9...cable seems a tad too long.  I want to pair the E11 with my sansa fuze.... currently using an Ibasso T3 one it but size wise it matches the sansa a lot better.  Especially since the new rockbox build supports the line out of the fuze v1.


----------



## roker

I can't wait to get this hookup.
   
  The fact that it's iPhone 4 friendly is just icing on the cake.
   
  My headphones will thank you.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





roller said:


> What's a better alternative to rubber bands?


 

Here.  Thinner and stronger than velcro and removes cleanly.  Never use more than 2 pads unless you are attaching a desktop amp.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Here.  Thinner and stronger than velcro and removes cleanly.  Never use more than 2 pads unless you are attaching a desktop amp.


 

  
  i used those once...i think....but it adds sooo much to the thickness


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Here.  Thinner and stronger than velcro and removes cleanly.  Never use more than 2 pads unless you are attaching a desktop amp.


 


  Great tip, I'll have to look that up as I'm currently using rubber bands and would like something cleaner. How easily do those strips come out and do they really leave no residue?


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We may make some leather case for iP4+E11 or iP4+E7,E17. lol, will you like to buy one, any detail request?


 


  I personally would love a leather case that holds my iPod Classic and E7! The rubber strap works well enough, but a leather case would be much classier.
   
  On a side note, just to be clear the USB port on the E11 is for charging only, correct?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We may make some leather case for iP4+E11 or iP4+E7,E17. lol, will you like to buy one, any detail request?


 


  I'd rather a folding leather case for the X3 with all the appropriate quick-access holes for the HP out and SDSlot; and a leather pouch that can take the X3 + E7/E11/E17, ie, one slot has a window for the X3's buttons and there should be sizeable holes to pass the LO and headphone cable through. Even if I had an iP4, I personally don't want it paired to an amp unless its on a desktop. It'll be cumbersome to use as a phone otherwise.


----------



## kingpage

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> I personally would love a leather case that holds my iPod Classic and E7! The rubber strap works well enough, but a leather case would be much classier.
> On a side note, just to be clear the USB port on the E11 is for charging only, correct?


 


  Yes, it's for charging only.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> i used those once...i think....but it adds sooo much to the thickness


 

 1-2mm is too much?  You could fit the edge of a credit card between but not 2 of them.  I actually like the tiny air space as it helps control thermal loads of the devices but exposing more ambient air.  I guarantee the pad is thinner than the width of two rubber bands which is what you add using that method by adding to the bottom and the top of the device.  So in effect you increase the overall size using rubber bands and reduce thermal dissipation.
   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Great tip, I'll have to look that up as I'm currently using rubber bands and would like something cleaner. How easily do those strips come out and do they really leave no residue?


 

 They have very good grip and adhesion but do come off totally clean.  One pad is great and just right for hold and removal.  Two pads are quite strong and requires some finger prying but I do it all the time w/ my Arrow and 602.  I would avoid areas w/ cheap silkscreening although I have no negative experiences there myself.  Just doesn't seem wise.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> 1-2mm is too much?  You could fit the edge of a credit card between but not 2 of them.  I actually like the tiny air space as it helps control thermal loads of the devices but exposing more ambient air.  I guarantee the pad is thinner than the width of two rubber bands which is what you add using that method by adding to the bottom and the top of the device.  So in effect you increase the overall size using rubber bands and reduce thermal dissipation.
> 
> okai maybe it isnt the same thing.... the ones i used were super strong..... like i had to use both hands and pulls with quite a bit of force to get them apart....it added like 1cm to 1.5cm...i remember it was a pretty big gap....
> 
> They have very good grip and adhesion but do come off totally clean.  One pad is great and just right for hold and removal.  Two pads are quite strong and requires some finger prying but I do it all the time w/ my Arrow and 602.  I would avoid areas w/ cheap silkscreening although I have no negative experiences there myself.  Just doesn't seem wise.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We may make some leather case for iP4+E11 or iP4+E7,E17. lol, will you like to buy one, any detail request?


 


  I'd immediately buy a leather case for an ipod + E11


----------



## audionewbi

+1 for the case. Or even better built a universal case which works for more things, therefore attracting a larger potential buyers. Please hurry with the E11 reviews, wait is killing me!


----------



## latenlazy

I would be interested in a leather case for ip4+e11/e17.


----------



## gavinfabl

An iP4 and E11 case would be of interest too.
   
  An E11 in my hand now would be even more interesting


----------



## Clincher09

When is this scheduled for release? I know it was mentioned a while ago but I haven't been on these boards in quite some time and I don't want to look through 500 posts.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> When is this scheduled for release? I know it was mentioned a while ago but I haven't been on these boards in quite some time and I don't want to look through 500 posts.


 


 March, but I don't know if there's an exact date already (don't think so)


----------



## TheDreamthinker

that means any moment *now*....


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

The pics look really sweet! can't wait to hear impressions about them...especially for the price.


----------



## muffy88

Cant wait for it to come out.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

@feiao: please do tell us when it is on fiio.com.cn.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Hey James..I forgot to ask before..but is the plan still to release it this month or just demo it and then release it in april?


----------



## roker

I'm pretty sure he insinuated that it's not going to make the March release date.
   
  If I had to take a guess, I'd say it's looking more like late-April/early-May.


----------



## Pitch Black

Oh my goodness,
   
  Now i gotta have one.
  And yeap, the L9 does seem a tad long.
  Chance for silver cables and caps in that lil thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  And btw, Hi guys, I'm new here.
   
  Thanx!


----------



## junkers

Quote: 





roker said:


> I'm pretty sure he insinuated that it's not going to make the March release date.
> 
> If I had to take a guess, I'd say it's looking more like late-April/early-May.


 
  Even though it's speculation, I have a feeling March is too good to be true...


----------



## swbf2cheater

So are we going to have some type of cage match or brawl to see who gets the first demo E11s to test and review?  
   
  *picks up battle axe and helmet


----------



## audionewbi

I hope skylab and clieOS get the demo, they really provide some great reviews.


----------



## andrew06

test and review units?!?!? my birthday would be tomorrow fiio


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> So are we going to have some type of cage match or brawl to see who gets the first demo E11s to test and review?
> 
> *picks up battle axe and helmet


 

 Or we could have a regular ordinary Swedish cook-off.


----------



## lee730

Man I really wanna know when this amp will be released. Please let me know if we can pre-order. Can we get a discount if we do so? Thanks.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Man I really wanna know when this amp will be released. Please let me know if we can pre-order. Can we get a discount if we do so? Thanks.


 

  
  yeah that'd be cool and it'd result in some word-of-mouth advertising


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I hope skylab and clieOS get the demo, they really provide some great reviews.


 
   
  skylab has retired from reviewing portable amps.


----------



## ClieOS

Hopefully I will get a beta unit for testing. I won't expect it to beat 3MOVE or Stepdance for the asking price, but if it can measure up to or surpass T3D, it would have been a major step forward for FiiO current line-up.


----------



## audionewbi

I am more curious on how it can compete with amps of similar size, for example the arrow.
 As size limitation is where the issue is for portable amps (Not transportable amp)


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> skylab has retired from reviewing portable amps.


 

 did not know, it is a shame. But thanks you for letting me know and thanks to him for all his past wonderful services to the hifi community.


----------



## justie

I hope it has a combo offer as well..juz like how if u buy a fiio e7 and 9 together, u get them at a cheaper price. Of course the main reason for this is because I haven got myself a fiio e9. I bought the e7 3 weeks before they released e9 T.T


----------



## JamesFiiO

Very Sorry, the new PCB layout design had been proved it can not prevent the GSM interference as we expect, so we will try to use 4 layer PCB, so the schedule need is delay now.
   
  I know there are lots of friend are waiting for it, I am very sorry for that and will try out best to puch the schedule.
   
  BTW, L7, L9 aleady under manufacture, and we already purchased all the IC that E11 need, so the schedule will not be delayed by the supply problem like E7 and E9.


----------



## audionewbi

I am sure the demo release to the reviews does not need to be GSM proof, it would be nice if you can make some demo and allow some reviews to be release 
  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Very Sorry, the new PCB layout design had been proved it can not prevent the GSM interference as we expect, so we will try to use 4 layer PCB, so the schedule need is delay now.
> 
> I know there are lots of friend are waiting for it, I am very sorry for that and will try out best to puch the schedule.
> 
> BTW, L7, L9 aleady under manufacture, and we already purchased all the IC that E11 need, so the schedule will not be delayed by the supply problem like E7 and E9.


----------



## JamesFiiO

About the pre order,  due to we are not sell our products directly to our end user, so it is a little hard to arrange pre order, but maybe you can ask your local sales agents/distributor to do that,.
   
  About the retail price, we will suggest our sales agend sell it in a reasonable price, and assign a mininum retail price for it, but the final price should be decided by our sales agents/distributor.
   
  I hope you buy our products from our official seller who listed in our website, otherwise, you can not get local service and not need to send back the defective unit to us because you need to pay expensive  freight.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As much as I'm willing to splurge on the E11, I know I'd have zero use for it. I just don't need portable amps. I don't ever move my E7 from the E9's dock. If my phone (HTC G2) had line out capabilities, THEN I'd most definitely use the E11. Until then, I'll be waiting on the E17. I want a DAC upgrade even though I'm perfectly happy with the E7 as is. If I get the Schiit Lyr as I'm planning to later on in the future, the E9 will be my transportable amp, while the Lyr is permanently placed at my desktop in preparation for the HE-6 or whatever comes out that needs massive power.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I am sure the demo release to the reviews does not need to be GSM proof, it would be nice if you can make some demo and allow some reviews to be release


 
   
   
Yes, sometime we do that, but I hope we can provide better sample. in the past, we only send one sample to ClieOS, but this time we need to send out about 7 samples to more people, and please don't ask us to send review sample, because
   
there are some people already have the qualification to get free sample in this thread   
 Result of FiiO’s volunteer selected  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/510572/result-of-fiio-s-volunteer-selected  ,  of  course, we will also send to ClieOS and Headfonia and some people.


----------



## audionewbi

Glade to hear ClieOS is getting the demo, I really want to hear a review soon.


----------



## JamesFiiO

About E17, we plan to use the similar outlook as E7, of course we will upgrade the DAC, amp section and will support 96k/24bit USB, and optical/coaxial digital audio input.
   
  And we will also release a cheap optical/coaxial digital audio to RCA audio convertor which designed to home use, maybe head-fi'er will not interested in it, but we do have lots of project this year and the business will expant to other market.
   
  Next month we will move to new factory which the area is two times as now, and we still busy in making enough E1,E3,E5,E7,E9,A1,L3, it is crazy because our warehouse is empty now so we have nothing to sell now, and I had never expect
   
  we can still sell so many E3 now. Also we will make some L30 ( 1M length L3), and L50(1M length L5) , because our partner Oayaide already sold it for quite long time and it is quite popular in Japan market.


----------



## Digital-Pride

....Just kidding!  Definitely take the time needed to make sure your newest product is fully ready for production.


----------



## Pitch Black

Ohhh man, totally itching to lay my hands on one.
The wait is torturous!
But lucky though, i was planning to use it with my godphone 4.
Good call Fiio!

Thanx!


----------



## jant71

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Hopefully I will get a beta unit for testing. I won't expect it to beat 3MOVE or Stepdance for the asking price, but if it can measure up to or surpass T3D, it would have been a major step forward for FiiO current line-up.


 


  Glad you are getting one Tai. That's exactly what I'm waiting for. T3 vs. E11 winner gets my $$$. Some people mention the Arrow which is a bit too much to ask but if somehow the E11 is in between the T3/T3D and the Arrow that would be a real big win for FiiO.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





jant71 said:


> Glad you are getting one Tai. That's exactly what I'm waiting for. T3 vs. E11 winner gets my $$$. Some people mention the Arrow which is a bit too much to ask but if somehow the E11 is in between the T3/T3D and the Arrow that would be a real big win for FiiO.


 

 The target needs to be closer to the Arrow to have a winner IMO.  Being on par w/ the T3D is not enough for the success of this product IMO.  Given the choice people would go for the size advantage I would think.  Though cost will be a big determining factor also.  Obviously the E11 will never compete w/ the Arrow for size and versatility but if it can get close sound wise then I think that is what every one is hoping for.
   
  Take your time w/ the GSM issue.  That's a big deal.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Take your time w/ the GSM issue.  That's a big deal.


 

 I _prefer_ having the GSM issue.  How else am I going to notice if I'm getting a call?


----------



## roker

[size=medium]

  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Anaxilus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The target needs to be the Arrow to have a winner IMO.  Being on par w/ the T3D is not enough for the success of this product IMO.






 It's going less than a quarter of the price, this product doesn't want to be the best, but rather the best for the money.  There are plenty of companies that follow this mantra.  If anything, I welcome a GSM friendly amp exceeds what's expected of it at it's price category.
   
  To say that it has to beat or meet the Arrow is an unrealistic expectation for a product with an expected MSRP of 60 USD.
   ​[/size]

   
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I _prefer_ having the GSM issue.  How else am I going to notice if I'm getting a call?


 
   
  I don't.  It messes up the music, besides, isn't why we have ringtones?
   
  I'm not sure what phone you have, but every phone I've ever had will interrupt the song with the ringtone.


----------



## junkers

About the GSM:
  I suspect that the GSM shielding is in reference to the interference that's caused by cell phones obtaining a signal. Try leaving your phone next to a regular set of computer speakers, and you'll eventually hear some interference when it's trying to get a signal, and definitely when you get a call (sounds like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1mlponX_jw&feature=related).
   
  And roker is right about cell phones stopping music - most of them will stop the music/play the ringtone through the headphones when called.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





roker said:


> I don't.  It messed up the music, besides, isn't why we have ringtones?
> 
> I'm not sure what phone you have, but every phone I've ever had will interrupt the song with the ringtone.


 

 Because my phone isn't DAP and I wouldn't want it to be.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Because my phone isn't DAP and I wouldn't want it to be.


 

  
  I think you're confusing what we mean by the blocking of GSM signals.  Fiio is trying to shield it from the amp not from the phone itself.  So you're phone will still get phone calls and such while the music being sent to the amp will be shielded from the interference caused by said signals.
   
  The last thing you want is GSM signal interference in your music.  It's really loud buzzing and/or beeping type noises.
   
  Nobody would want that in their music.
   
  BTW, what kind of phone do you own?


----------



## maverickronin

I've got an old 1st gen GSM Razr because I hate "smartphones" and yes I _do _want to hear that buzzing in my SE530s.  Like I said earlier, its how I know when someone is calling me.  I can't make the ringtone any louder without breaking the speaker (I've "hacked" it and increased the max volume), and the tinny HF that any speaker small enough to fit in a cell phone will produce is quite easily blocked by my IEMs, even if I'm playing music rather quietly.  Without that buzz when the phone is receiving a call I'm quite likely to not notice the damn thing ringing!
   
  I understand that not everyone prefers this, especially those who use a smartphone as their DAP (because as you say, they don't need this unintentional feature), but I was just chiming in with an alternate view, not demanding that Fiio do something "'cuz I said so."


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I've got an old 1st gen GSM Razr because I hate "smartphones" and yes I _do _want to hear that buzzing in my SE530s.  Like I said earlier, its how I know when someone is calling me.  I can't make the ringtone any louder without breaking the speaker (I've "hacked" it and increased the max volume), and the tinny HF that any speaker small enough to fit in a cell phone will produce is quite easily blocked by my IEMs, even if I'm playing music rather quietly.  Without that buzz when the phone is receiving a call I'm quite likely to not notice the damn thing ringing!
> 
> I understand that not everyone prefers this, especially those who use a smartphone as their DAP (because as you say, they don't need this unintentional feature), but I was just chiming in with an alternate view, not demanding that Fiio do something "'cuz I said so."


 

 And vibration mode doesn't solve this problem how?  Or do you routinely listen with your amp and phone out of your pocket and stacked on each other just so you can hear the interference but not feel any vibrations?


----------



## maverickronin

Often it gets lodged in my pocket in such a way that I don't feel the vibrations.  (Just ignore the double entendres...)  OTOH If my phone is within 10 feet or so of my amp (Total Bithead w/ SE530s) I _always _know when someone is calling me.
   
  Is that why you guys aren't getting it?  They don't have to be right on top of each other.  Anywhere in the same room will do.


----------



## ClieOS

With a device that has enough radiation to rumor that will cause brain cancer, I don't think you can totally shield the interference from cellphone to the amp when in close proximity - as long as the noise is reasonably low, I personally don't mind too much.


----------



## lee730

Well in most cases I agree with you. But while I am at work that noise interference is a life saver. I can continue to listen to my music and just in case I get a call on my nextel it will cut the signal to my music for  a second, making it very apparent I am getting a call. Otherwise I could miss my call and get in trouble or miss a code 200 (very important for me to respond to those). In that case I will use my E7 while at work and use the E11 everywhere else.
  Quote: 





roker said:


> I think you're confusing what we mean by the blocking of GSM signals.  Fiio is trying to shield it from the amp not from the phone itself.  So you're phone will still get phone calls and such while the music being sent to the amp will be shielded from the interference caused by said signals.
> 
> The last thing you want is GSM signal interference in your music.  It's really loud buzzing and/or beeping type noises.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3six5

Can't wait for this, it will be my first amp ever


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> The target needs to be the Arrow to have a winner IMO.  Being on par w/ the T3D is not enough for the success of this product IMO.  Given the choice people would go for the size advantage I would think.  Though cost will be a big determining factor also.  Obviously the E11 will never compete w/ the Arrow for size and versatility but if it can get close sound wise then I think that is what every one is hoping for.
> 
> Take your time w/ the GSM issue.  That's a big deal.


 

 Lol are you kidding me? Unrealistic expectations much? You want this portable amp for $60 to beat a $300 portable amp? I'd be extremely happy if this beats the T3 / T3D and I'm sure the vast majority of people on here would agree that it's already a winner if it comes close to the performance or exceeds the performance of the T3 / T3D. 
   
  Anaxilus that has gotta be the most ridiculous thing I've heard on this thread so far.  I do hope it can compete with the arrow but am I expecting it to for the price? Nope.  The thing is half the price of the T3 / T3D and if it can compete with that then it's already a winner.  However if it can compete with the arrow then we have ourselves a true game changer.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Often it gets lodged in my pocket in such a way that I don't feel the vibrations.  (Just ignore the double entendres...)  OTOH If my phone is within 10 feet or so of my amp (Total Bithead w/ SE530s) I _always _know when someone is calling me.
> 
> Is that why you guys aren't getting it?  They don't have to be right on top of each other.  Anywhere in the same room will do.


 


  you could try getting a bluetooth watch or bracelet, i use a watch myself and its a godsend


----------



## maverickronin

I didn't know they made those.  I may get one if I end up with an interference free amp sometime in the future.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





roker said:


> [size=medium] It's going less than a quarter of the price, this product doesn't want to be the best, but rather the best for the money.  There are plenty of companies that follow this mantra.  If anything, I welcome a GSM friendly amp exceeds what's expected of it at it's price category.[/size]
> [size=medium]  [/size]
> [size=medium] To say that it has to beat or meet the Arrow is an unrealistic expectation for a product with an expected MSRP of 60 USD.[/size]​


 

 Woops!  Just saw I forgot to add the words 'close to' in my post.  Lol, big difference.  So 'it needs to be _close to_ the Arrow' rather than 'it needs to be the Arrow'.  Hehe.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





poetik said:


> Lol are you kidding me? Unrealistic expectations much? You want this portable amp for $60 to beat a $300 portable amp? I'd be extremely happy if this beats the T3 / T3D and I'm sure the vast majority of people on here would agree that it's already a winner if it comes close to the performance or exceeds the performance of the T3 / T3D.
> 
> Anaxilus that has gotta be the most ridiculous thing I've heard on this thread so far.  I do hope it can compete with the arrow but am I expecting it to for the price? Nope.  The thing is half the price of the T3 / T3D and if it can compete with that then it's already a winner.  However if it can compete with the arrow then we have ourselves a true game changer.


 

 Yeah yeah, explained above, my bad.


----------



## TekeRugburn

If it even comes close to the T3 then it'd probably be the "best bang for your buck" amp.  I'd gladly replace my T3 since it would match better size wise with the fuze


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> If it even comes close to the T3 then it'd probably be the "best bang for your buck" amp.  I'd gladly replace my T3 since it would match better size wise with the fuze


 

 My concern w/ the T3 as a benchmark is that I've read many saying the T3 isn't really much an improvement and is as much a coloration rather than a neutral amp.  I've noticed many T3 owners that claim to love it also say they prefer to listen most often from HO on their DAPs as well which I find intriguing.  So from my reading the T3 is not really the desired target.  Not to mention the hardware implementation suggests the Arrow is more likely the target signature which I think is fitting.  No reason a $60 amp only has to aim for the T3 when it shares hardware w/ the Arrow.  Let's not underachieve ok.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> My concern w/ the T3 as a benchmark is that I've read many saying the T3 isn't really much an improvement and is as much a coloration rather than a neutral amp.  I've noticed many T3 owners that claim to love it also say they prefer to listen most often from HO on their DAPs as well which I find intriguing.  So from my reading the T3 is not really the desired target.  Not to mention the hardware implementation suggests the Arrow is more likely the target signature which I think is fitting.  No reason a $60 amp only has to aim for the T3 when it shares hardware w/ the Arrow.  Let's not underachieve ok.


 

 The T3 was always the amp that was just passed between whatever DAP i decided to use that day.  And for a while i used it with fiio's lod for the fuze but hated the extra wire length on their lods so i want back to HO.  Currently trying to work something out with craig for a low profile lod.  the thing i loved about the t3, was that no matter what dap i paired it with be it a nano, fuze, zune hd, zune....it worked for me.  maybe it was my first amp and it'll always have a special place it...haha.  
   
  If the e11 sounded like the arrow..... then the T3 might have to give up that special place.  haha


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Not to take away from the e11, but james since you mentioned the e17 in the future, will the DAC be a somewhat significant improvement? Btw very excited to see what the e11 will produce!!!


----------



## lee730

Wow $300 dollars for a portable amp lol. That sure would be amazing if this E11 could even compare to that. If so Fiio will really be hurting these companies who are clearly taking advantage of the market and charging whatever they want due to lack of competition. Maybe Fiio could be what ATI is to Nvidia rip off products (they drove Nvidia bottom line way down and forced them to start selling their products at a reasonable price).
  
  Quote: 





poetik said:


> Lol are you kidding me? Unrealistic expectations much? You want this portable amp for $60 to beat a $300 portable amp? I'd be extremely happy if this beats the T3 / T3D and I'm sure the vast majority of people on here would agree that it's already a winner if it comes close to the performance or exceeds the performance of the T3 / T3D.
> 
> Anaxilus that has gotta be the most ridiculous thing I've heard on this thread so far.  I do hope it can compete with the arrow but am I expecting it to for the price? Nope.  The thing is half the price of the T3 / T3D and if it can compete with that then it's already a winner.  However if it can compete with the arrow then we have ourselves a true game changer.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Wow $300 dollars for a portable amp lol. That sure would be amazing if this E11 could even compare to that. If so Fiio will really be hurting these companies who are clearly taking advantage of the market and charging whatever they want due to lack of competition.


 

 The Arrow isn't a ripoff IMO.  Even if the E11 sounded exactly like the Arrow it would lose out in a ton of other areas.  Form factor, driving power, voltage adaptability, auto on/off, crossfeed, superb bass boost, battery life, impedance adapter, dual HO, dual Line-in, build quality, continuous upgrades and refinements w/ minimal charges.  There's a lot of audio products that could fit your argument well.  The Arrow isn't of them and mine wasn't $300 at the time either.


----------



## swbf2cheater

anyone else as sad as me about the delay, I do have a support group that will meet every Thursday.  Punch and Pie.


----------



## audionewbi

In portable amp size is what speaks first. So yes in order for Fiio E11 has to be compared to the reference amp of its size category whether it is fair or not! And in Fiio E11 size the arrow is considered to be the 'reference' amp.
  Isnt that what "reference" items are used for?
  Sound is the next critical thing when it comes to portable amp in my opinion. After sound it is the price.
  Quote: 





poetik said:


> Lol are you kidding me? Unrealistic expectations much? You want this portable amp for $60 to beat a $300 portable amp? I'd be extremely happy if this beats the T3 / T3D and I'm sure the vast majority of people on here would agree that it's already a winner if it comes close to the performance or exceeds the performance of the T3 / T3D.
> 
> Anaxilus that has gotta be the most ridiculous thing I've heard on this thread so far.  I do hope it can compete with the arrow but am I expecting it to for the price? Nope.  The thing is half the price of the T3 / T3D and if it can compete with that then it's already a winner.  However if it can compete with the arrow then we have ourselves a true game changer.


----------



## Speedv1

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We may make some leather case for iP4+E11 or iP4+E7,E17. lol, will you like to buy one, any detail request?


 


  Could you make a leather belt case just for the E7 (and E11). I don't mind having my E7 and iPod on my belt separately and it would allow me to use either my iPhone or iPod.


----------



## junkers

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> In portable amp size is what speaks first. So yes in order for Fiio E11 has to be compared to the reference amp of its size category whether it is fair or not! And in Fiio E11 size the arrow is considered to be the 'reference' amp.
> Isnt that what "reference" items are used for?
> Sound is the next critical thing when it comes to portable amp in my opinion. After sound it is the price.


 

 I don't think that priority hierarchy works for everyone...you'd be surprised at what people consider "portable". Same with pricing being last; if you're on a budget, then it's going to be the first thing on the list.


----------



## 129207

1. sound
  2. price
  3. portability.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

1. Sound
  1. Price
  1. Portability


----------



## latenlazy

Plus you have to keep in mind that if you could skimp on features and still deliver similar performance at 1/5th the cost you're going to carve out most of the demographic niche.


----------



## justie

Quote: 





junkers said:


> I don't think that priority hierarchy works for everyone...you'd be surprised at what people consider "portable". Same with pricing being last; if you're on a budget, then it's going to be the first thing on the list.


 



 I agree.  My priorities would be
  1. Sound
  2. Price
  3. Portability
   
  But regardless of whther it can compare or be even close to the arrow its gonna make a huge impact on the market with its low price O_O people would start realising that a headphone amp which can improve your music doesnt have to cost $300 and be rooted to a desk.


----------



## Koopa989

it sounds like with this amp, for the price, the sound will be exceptional. i think im already sold considering that i only have an E5 atm but i was planning on getting an Arrow sometime soon too.
   
  the two main things that i want to know about the E11 is...
   
  how much hiss it will give off? - i know itll be less than the E5 but that thing reminds me of a cassette player with its noise.
   
  how 'natural' will the bass boost sound? i dont want it to darken the WHOLE sound signature when its on.


----------



## Kevinchen

E11 will support IP4 perfect.


----------



## lee730

I'm just dieing to know a release time ;(. I'm even looking forward to the X3 and the E17. Never been much of a patient person that's for sure. I was reading up on the arrow and that does look promising. I'll probably get it eventually but not at $300.00.


----------



## lee730

Exactly my thoughts. And if it can have a positive effect by forcing other companies to lower their prices to compete that is a great plus.
  Quote: 





justie said:


> I agree.  My priorities would be
> 1. Sound
> 2. Price
> 3. Portability
> ...


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





junkers said:


> I don't think that priority hierarchy works for everyone...you'd be surprised at what people consider "portable". Same with pricing being last; if you're on a budget, then it's going to be the first thing on the list.


 

 Well portable is something which does not need a bag of its own to be carried. Of course people can define it other way but reality we all know it is transportable not portable.


----------



## audionewbi

People seem to have misunderstood me. Sound matter no doubt but it plays a secondary role. I say this is because we need to know:
 a)What category the amp belongs to
 b)In that size range how does it sound compared to the 'reference amp' within that category,

 Otherwise who is to say to what amp we can compare other amps with. If we dont limit than who is to say we shouldnt compared Fiio E11 against
 Lieben desktop amp!

 Size matters as it allows us to compared the best of that size category with one another.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Well portable is something which does not need a bag of its own to be carried. Of course people can define it other way but reality we all know it is transportable not portable.


 

 I keep telling myself I'm too young to be old school but I still tend to go with these sorts of definitions
   
   
Quote: 





> ```
> [font=monospace] Portable: Smaller and lighter than the average refrigerator. Transportability: Neither chained to a wall or attached to an alarm system.[/font]
> ```


 
   
  Just about anything with built in batteries is portable.  If you're whining, you're probably a girly-man.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> I keep telling myself I'm too young to be old school but I still tend to go with these sorts of definitions
> 
> 
> 
> Just about anything with built in batteries is portable.  If you're whining, you're probably a girly-man.


 
  lol dont worry, come down to sydney and catch the peak hour trains and buses fives days a wekk like me than you would change your mind on that  The train was so packed today that I couldnt even get the chance to turn on my walkman->fiioE7->tf10 'portable' music.
  Ofcourse if I am not planning to travel for a long distance in a comfortable position than sound really does matter. For that I wouldnt mind carrying a amp with the size of a small infant!


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> lol dont worry, come down to sydney and catch the peak hour trains and buses fives days a wekk like me than you would change your mind on that  The train was so packed today that I couldnt even get the chance to turn on my walkman->fiioE7->tf10 'portable' music.
> Ofcourse if I am not planning to travel for a long distance in a comfortable position than sound really does matter. For that I wouldnt mind carrying a amp with the size of a small infant!


 

 When I was in college I carried around my XL Timbuk2 messenger bag filled with my laptop, all my books for the day, and a whole bunch of other random stuff and still took the buses most of the time.  It usually weighed in between 30 and 40 pounds and took up as much space another person standing next to me.  The buses weren't quite that packed though.
   
  My audio rig at the time was a Rio Karma and a Shure e2c but if I had more cash at the time I wouldn't have minded carrying something bigger.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> My audio rig at the time was a Rio Karma and a Shure e2c but I had more cash at the time I wouldn't have minded carrying something bigger.


 


  Do you mean: "My audio rig at the time was a Rio Karma and a Shure e2c but _had I_ more cash at the time I wouldn't have minded carrying something bigger."?


----------



## maverickronin

Its more like I forgot an "if".


----------



## EraserXIV

Ah that works too


----------



## junkers

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> It usually weighed in between 30 and 40 pounds and took up as much space another person standing next to me.  The buses weren't quite that packed though.


 
   30-40lb messenger bag? What were you carrying and why didn't you use one of those business rolly bags?


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





junkers said:


> 30-40lb messenger bag? What were you carrying and why didn't you use one of those business rolly bags?


 

 3-4 classes worth of textbooks and notebooks, a 15" laptop in its own smaller bag with accessories, lots of pens, pencils, spare change, a few basic tools, a small first aid kit, and probably other stuff I can't remember at the moment.
   
  I used the messenger bag because it was more convenient than a piece of rolling luggage.  I didn't find it all that heavy myself.  It seems few others agree with me though...


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> 3-4 classes worth of textbooks and notebooks, a 15" laptop in its own smaller bag with accessories, lots of pens, pencils, spare change, a few basic tools, a small first aid kit, and probably other stuff I can't remember at the moment.
> 
> I used the messenger bag because it was more convenient than a piece of rolling luggage.  I didn't find it all that heavy myself.  It seems few others agree with me though...


 
  Lol thats a lotta stuff..btw luggage can be tedious to roll around especially in a crowd if you're not in an airport..at least for me


----------



## maverickronin

The point of the rolling luggage is so you can carry more stuff _after _you're already wearing a stuffed backpack or messenger bag.  Luckily I didn't have that much stuff to carry.


----------



## audionewbi

hehe I guess sometimes comfort wins over sound  Today I made sure I turn on my walkman before entering train! LOL


----------



## justie

I usually have my ipod turned on even before I step out of my apartment..hehe


----------



## mayassa

No update on the price yet?  Bump....  Release date?


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





mayassa said:


> No update on the price yet?  Bump....  Release date?


 
  I believe James said that they're gonna get a msrp price soon and since they havent sent out demos yet..its probably moved to next month


----------



## KipFox

Do want! :3
   
  Digging the metal (looking?) knob and the minimal design. Hope it stays matte finished.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Guess it would make a better Birthday gift for me then, lets hope for an April 1st release since my bday is on the 4th lol


----------



## DestinyBear

Watch them announce its release for april first and then go "April fool, we're releasing it in May" :]


----------



## jasonb

how will this do with CDMA cell phones? my E5 is useless with my CDMA smartphone.... will the E11 be any better in this regard?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





>


 
   
  nice, very nice!
   
  now i cant wait to see one for the X3.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Rest easy my friend, as Fiio has designed the E11 work with cellphones.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





jasonb said:


> how will this do with CDMA cell phones? my E5 is useless with my CDMA smartphone.... will the E11 be any better in this regard?


 


  It's supposed to handle interference with CDMA networks very well. I'm more concerned about GSM...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Hey Feiao, everything OK there?
  that earthquake/tsunami thing was crazy.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hey Feiao, everything OK there?
> that earthquake/tsunami thing was crazy.


 

 I thought they were Chinese?


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I thought they were Chinese?


 

 Pretty sure they are...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I thought they were Chinese?


 
   
  oh.
  
   I am laughing in embarrasment


----------



## justie

Are the review models shipped out yet? XD the thread is starting to die O_O


----------



## Poetik

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> oh.
> 
> I am laughing in embarrasment


 

 Hahaha that's pretty horrible man.  We had this one lady call my work and ask if the store owner's family was alright in japan.  Little did she know that the store owner is korean...
   
  I guess next time you'll be sure to do your research first so you don't appear ignorant ^_^*


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





poetik said:


> Hahaha that's pretty horrible man.  We had this one lady call my work and ask if the store owner's family was alright in japan.  Little did she know that the store owner is korean...
> 
> I guess next time you'll be sure to do your research first so you don't appear ignorant ^_^*


 

  
  I think it was a honest mistake.... not knowing if fiio is a chinese or japanese company didn't make him appear ignorant


----------



## lee730

lol that's funny as hell. But I thought they were Chinese. So I'm guessing the business is in China (at least the manufacturing) but it's Korean owned? Go figure . I'm just so relieved that that Tsunami didn't severely impact us here in Hawaii. I was really worried at the time. Was just headed home around 9:00 PM to find all this Chaos and major lines to the gas stations. We have been extremely fortunate these past few decades.
  Quote: 





poetik said:


> Hahaha that's pretty horrible man.  We had this one lady call my work and ask if the store owner's family was alright in japan.  Little did she know that the store owner is korean...
> 
> I guess next time you'll be sure to do your research first so you don't appear ignorant ^_^*


----------



## Cykull

How is this thing cheaper than the e7? Isn't this a newer version? The e7 is still $99.90 at Amazon. I'm I missing something? Anyway, I'll be keeping an eye on it if it's $60. Can't beat that!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





cykull said:


> How is this thing cheaper than the e7? Isn't this a newer version? The e7 is still $99.90 at Amazon. I'm I missing something? Anyway, I'll be keeping an eye on it if it's $60. Can't beat that!


 


  It is cheaper than the E7 because the E7 is a combo (it has a DAC and an amplifier) while the E11 is only going to be an amplifier. So you can use the DAC on your computer or laptop at home and use the amplifier for portability with the E7. If you are only looking for a portable amp then the E11 is ideal as it has a better amplifier than the E7. If you want best of both worlds I would wait for the E17. I'm honestly gonna get em all lol and probably sell the E7 when I get the E17. Hope that helps.


----------



## swbf2cheater

you are complaining that something is too cheap? Maybe Fiio can make a special deal where we all pay $60 and you can pay $99 lol kidding


----------



## Cykull

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> It is cheaper than the E7 because the E7 is a combo (it has a DAC and an amplifier) while the E11 is only going to be an amplifier. So you can use the DAC on your computer or laptop at home and use the amplifier for portability with the E7. If you are only looking for a portable amp then the E11 is ideal as it has a better amplifier than the E7. If you want best of both worlds I would wait for the E17. I'm honestly gonna get em all lol and probably sell the E7 when I get the E17. Hope that helps.


 
  Ahh, that makes perfect sense. I'm still new to this stuff, so thanks for explaining the differences. The E11 sounds perfect for me then.


----------



## Cykull

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> you are complaining that something is too cheap? Maybe Fiio can make a special deal where we all pay $60 and you can pay $99 lol kidding


 


   Lol, I just couldn't believe it was that cheap.


----------



## lee730

I know $60.00 is a great deal. I was honestly satisfied with my E7 for portability but hey if the E11 has a way better amp then even better. I definitely like my IE8's better while using the E7 docked on the E9 so to think that the E11 may produce a similar result for on the go portability, that's just a plus . I do like the E7 as well for its long battery life. I usually only charge it once a week.
  Quote: 





cykull said:


> Lol, I just couldn't believe it was that cheap.


----------



## Cykull

I was looking at the e7, but it looked too big for me. Good thing I didn't get it. What's your source? I don't think I'll ever leave the Clip+.


----------



## ClieOS

E11 will be about the same size as E7, so it won't be any smaller.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E11 will be about the same size as E7, so it won't be any smaller.


 

  
  Eh...Did the specs on the e11 change?  Seems like a pretty big difference in size to me, with the sansa clip as a reference.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Eh...Did the specs on the e11 change?  Seems like a pretty big difference in size to me, with the sansa clip as a reference.


 
  From the first page:
   
  Length - E11: 85mm + 7.4mm (from picture) | E7: 95.1mm (actual measurement)
 Width - E11: 53.5mm (from picture) | E7: 54.5mm (actual measurement)
  Height - E11: 12mm (from picture) | E7: 14mm (actual measurement)


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





cykull said:


> I was looking at the e7, but it looked too big for me. Good thing I didn't get it. What's your source? I don't think I'll ever leave the Clip+.


 


  I think the e11 is about the same size as the e7 except it is thinner which will make it a little more portable. I kinda like the size of the e7 as I feel like I won't drop it or break it lol.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





clieos said:


> From the first page:
> 
> Length - E11: 85mm + 7.4mm (from picture) | E7: 95.1mm (actual measurement)
> Width - E11: 53.5mm (from picture) | E7: 54.5mm (actual measurement)
> Height - E11: 12mm (from picture) | E7: 14mm (actual measurement)


 

 Didn't answer my question, which was did the specs change.  Am I taking crazy pills, or does the E7 looks a hell of a lot bigger than the E11.  Maybe it is similar in terms of the number values of its dimensions, but certainly not similar in reality.  I was under the impression it would be around the size of a Sansa Fuze, not an E7.  I've just lost interest if my original fake paper version was incorrectly made, and the e11 is actually as you say " similar to the e7 "


----------



## JamesMcProgger

perfect size, imo, would be same as the X3. s you can combo them and fit nice.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Didn't answer my question, which was did the specs change.  Am I taking crazy pills, or does the E7 looks a hell of a lot bigger than the E11.  Maybe it is similar in terms of the number values of its dimensions, but certainly not similar in reality.  I was under the impression it would be around the size of a Sansa Fuze, not an E7.  I've just lost interest if my original fake paper version was incorrectly made, and the e11 is actually as you say " similar to the e7 "


 

 E11 has never meant to be very small because it has a removable battery compartment and a potentiometer that you would find on cmoy. The spec has never changed, as far as I remember. May be you are confusing X3 to E11? The size of X3 did change to longer because they want to put a longer and bigger Li-ion battery inside. E11 on the other hand has always been the same, which is more or less the same size for most 'iPhone amp'


----------



## TekeRugburn

Fuze:  78.75 _mm_ x 48.25 _mm_ x 7.62 _mm_
   
 E11:  85mm + 7.4mm x 53.5mm x 12mm 

 E7: 95mm x 55mm x 15mm

 Nano 3rd gen: 69.8 x 52.3 x 6.5 mm

  

 I think it will "look" considerably smaller knowing that 7.4 mm of the length is just the knob, which is similar to the added length by a low profile LOD.

  

 while it is slightly bigger than the fuze, i think it is the amp that matches best with it....size wise that is.


----------



## majorplates

does anyone know the release date for the E11? someone on here told me it was to be released this month, but then i read on here that it was pushed back to May. which one is it? because i bought a pair of dt990s back in Feb but have been waiting on the e11 to use them. but if  i have to wait till may then i will get something else until then. so im curious to find out if anyone knows when this thing is coming out.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





majorplates said:


> does anyone know the release date for the E11? someone on here told me it was to be released this month, but then i read on here that it was pushed back to May. which one is it? because i bought a pair of dt990s back in Feb but have been waiting on the e11 to use them. but if  i have to wait till may then i will get something else until then. so im curious to find out if anyone knows when this thing is coming out.


 
  Read it from the official source: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/539422/information-of-new-products-in-the-coming-soon-updated-on-6-3


----------



## Cykull

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E11 will be about the same size as E7, so it won't be any smaller.


 

 Oh well, guess I'll still pair it with my Clip somehow. I'm just glad I didn't buy the e7 because the e11 fits my criteria.


----------



## majorplates

thanks for the link! man i hate that i may have to wait until next month. iv been looking around for alternatives but from what i gather this will be the King of portable amps once it is released. but im soo anxious to use my cans. im still going to get the E11 when it is released, but do you know of another brand or amp that i could purchase in the mean time? something around the $100 or cheaper mark that can power my dt990's?


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





majorplates said:


> thanks for the link! man i hate that i may have to wait until next month. iv been looking around for alternatives but from what i gather this will be the King of portable amps once it is released. but im soo anxious to use my cans. im still going to get the E11 when it is released, but do you know of another brand or amp that i could purchase in the mean time? something around the $100 or cheaper mark that can power my dt990's?


 
  It wont be the king but will probably the best bang for the buck portable amp..filo e9 should be able to power 600ohm cans.its $130 though


----------



## majorplates

my dt990's are the 2 ohm version. i bought those to use with my ipod but as you already know they are barely powered and the volume is way low. so i was waiting on the E11 because i head it was supposed to be good but i dont want to wait for it so i would like something now even if i still get the E11 later id like something now. any suggestions for an amp around $100 give or take? i was looking at the ibasso t3 and the Larocco PRII, headroom bithead, and the fiio E7. are those good choices for what i need? and if not please let me know of another brand that you may know of :0 
   
  thanks


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





majorplates said:


> my dt990's are the 2 ohm version. i bought those to use with my ipod but as you already know they are barely powered and the volume is way low. so i was waiting on the E11 because i head it was supposed to be good but i dont want to wait for it so i would like something now even if i still get the E11 later id like something now. any suggestions for an amp around $100 give or take? i was looking at the ibasso t3 and the Larocco PRII, headroom bithead, and the fiio E7. are those good choices for what i need? and if not please let me know of another brand that you may know of :0
> 
> thanks


 
  The ibasso seems like a good idea..you should start a new thread though this being the e11 thread


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





majorplates said:


> thanks for the link! man i hate that i may have to wait until next month. iv been looking around for alternatives but from what i gather this will be the King of portable amps once it is released. but im soo anxious to use my cans. im still going to get the E11 when it is released, but do you know of another brand or amp that i could purchase in the mean time? something around the $100 or cheaper mark that can power my dt990's?


 


  it will be a good bang for your buck but not king of portable amps.  don't spend another 100 bucks with an amp you don't really want... just wait it out or use the money you were gonna use to buy the e11 and the 100 you were going to use for the "mean time" amp and buy a an amp from a tier above of it.  thing i learned was never settle or "waste" money with items you dont really want...just save up and buy the one you really want....because eventually you're gonna go there anyways


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





majorplates said:


> my dt990's are the* 2 ohm version*. i bought those to use with my ipod but as you already know they are barely powered and the volume is way low. so i was waiting on the E11 because i head it was supposed to be good but i dont want to wait for it so i would like something now even if i still get the E11 later id like something now. any suggestions for an amp around $100 give or take? i was looking at the ibasso t3 and the Larocco PRII, headroom bithead, and the fiio E7. are those good choices for what i need? and if not please let me know of another brand that you may know of :0
> 
> thanks


 
  2 ohm? Are you sure about that?


----------



## kite7

Quite sure he meant 32 ohm, still a misconception of buying low impedence headphones believing that they'll be easily driven. There's a big difference in volume between a Grado at 32 ohm and DT990 at 32 ohm; big sensitivity differences rather than impedence


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





kite7 said:


> Quite sure he meant 32 ohm, still a misconception of buying low impedence headphones believing that they'll be easily driven. There's a big difference in volume between a Grado at 32 ohm and DT990 at 32 ohm; big sensitivity differences rather than impedence


 

 The most important improvement of headphone amp, is to give enough sound level to some low senditivity , or high impedance headphone/earphone. but it is not means that a low impedance or high sensitivity headphone
   
  or earphone, can not benefit from a headphone amp, because it can provide better dynamic and low distortion , compare with some DAP, some of them have only 2 - 5 mW output power.
   
  So,a 2.0L is enough to drive a mid size car, but a 3.0 engine will drive it great although you will not use the full power from a 3.0 engine when you dirve the car. there are big different between enough and great.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The most important improvement of headphone amp, is to give enough sound level to some low senditivity , or high impedance headphone/earphone. but it is not means that a low impedance or high sensitivity headphone
> 
> or earphone, can not benefit from a headphone amp, because it can provide better dynamic and low distortion , compare with some DAP, some of them have only 2 - 5 mW output power.
> 
> So,a 2.0L is enough to drive a mid size car, but a 3.0 engine will drive it great although you will not use the full power from a 3.0 engine when you dirve the car. there are big different between enough and great.


 


  Im confused now. is FiiO releasing a car too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  and I agree with you, one can never (or rarely) knows about the sound by looking at graphs or numbers, and even with my humble mini3, i have found improvments in sound from headphones that wouldnt suppose to need an amp, ie: alessandro ms1


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Eh...Did the specs on the e11 change?  Seems like a pretty big difference in size to me, with the sansa clip as a reference.


 
   
  Not, it is the same size as the design picture.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Hey Feiao, everything OK there?
> that earthquake/tsunami thing was crazy.


 


  Thanks!  we are fine and busy in producing and the developing of E11, X3, D3, L7, L9, and will move to new factory so I have to spent lots of time in the new factory.


----------



## JamesFiiO

About the date of review sample and ETA of E11,
   
  We got the 4 layer PCB from our supply yesterday and will test it tomorrow when all the components is assebled. and this will be the final version because it is the last soluiton to solve the interference from GSM signal.
   
  So, we will send out review sample in 10 days. and the ETA of E11 will be in April, sorry for that because we need to make enough E1,E3,E5,E7,E9,A1,E9i first, all is out of stock now. good news if that we had prepared all
   
  the components, battery, cable, IC, case so it will not be delay by the supplier.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Haha, maybe headphone amp is more like a turbocharging. so it is more easy to know how will you benifit from it.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Im confused now. is FiiO releasing a car too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol, 2 things...
   
  1st: I wouldn't call the mini3 humble. definitely top of it's class
  2nd: grados improve from being amped. I don't understand where this whole grados = no amp thing came from, as I can easily hear an improvement with an amp.
   
  /Off topic


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

All headphone benefit from amping. Though how much YMMV.

The Premium Beyers ALL benefit quite a bit from amping. 32ohm is misleading, because they are quite insensitive. I thought my 32ohm DT880 sounded ghastly until I amped them.


----------



## SpecterJin

this is looking good
  I'm alrdy eagered to get it hahaha


----------



## techadd

D3, L7, L9, <--- what is this? did i miss something?


----------



## dilpal

Any update on E11. Wait is killing me.


----------



## meyameya

L7 and L9 are FiiO's new LODs coming out


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> Any update on E11. Wait is killing me.


 


  We had tested the newest version of E11 and the interference of GSM is acceptable. we will start to make the pcb for trial production, but the review sample still need some time because the mold of the case need to modified again.
   
  we will try to release E11 before the end of April.


----------



## danzel

hi,
   
  sorry although it is a bit off topic but I would like to know what is the difference between the E7 and E9 and how can you pair them up.
   
  From what i know, E7 works as an amp and DAC while the E9 is just a DAC.
   
  So how can the two work together? and why is is better for it to work as a pair.
   
  Thanks


----------



## TheDreamthinker

As i know, the e7, is useful if your computer's internal sound-card is bad and the e9, provide the headphones with power.
   
  I think when your sound-card is good u only need a e9.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Also to add, the E9 is a desktop amplifier(a powerful one at that), it does not have any DAC(by it self) function at all.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

The amp section of the e7 is said to be decent but not great considering it is also a DAC...(which is already a great deal) .The e9 allows you to have more power driving up tp 600 ohm I believe and it uses the e7's DAC when the e7 is docked. The e11 is purely an amp..Correct me if I'm wrong anyone.


----------



## dailysmoker

guys i need a amp/dac because i have only got  a onboard realtek soundcard and need something better for my sony xb700 which is 24 ohm should the E7 do fine for me cause the E11 does not have a dac and i do need a dac i read earlier.....my budget is around 80 $.....


----------



## roker

save up 20 bucks and buy the e7.  It'll help make them sound better.
   
  when you save up some more buy the e11 and use that as the amp selection from the DAC
   
  but if you even better sound, I'd go for the e9 desktop amp.
   
  That'll probably be your best bet AFTER you a nice DAC like the e7.
   
  Buying in step is always good thing to do.


----------



## dailysmoker

yeah true little steps...haha but my main source is a 24 ohm xb700 so for now i do not need the e9 i guess...?


----------



## maverickronin

To my ears, the XB700s sound a lot better on stronger amps.


----------



## dailysmoker

yeah that can be i do not know so if you say so  and got my E5 today and i love the little thing damn it's  small thought it was a lot bigger even the bass boost does not sound bad at all and love the volume now as high as i want it very nice.....


----------



## dailysmoker

is it true that if i connect my E5 between my logitech Z-2300 and headphone it sounds better...? it seems like it


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





dailysmoker said:


> is it true that if i connect my E5 between my logitech Z-2300 and headphone it sounds better...? it seems like it


 
  Its not impossible.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We had tested the newest version of E11 and the interference of GSM is acceptable. we will start to make the pcb for trial production, but the review sample still need some time because the mold of the case need to modified again.
> 
> we will try to release E11 before the end of April.


 

 good luck! this should be interesting.


----------



## dailysmoker

Man i am loving this tiny E5 and the bass boost is giving me a good head massage damn and it keeps rocking while the boost from my creative x-fi is absolute terrible and and this tiny E5 with his bass boost is awesome......


----------



## lee730

I just can't wait til this e11 releases. I just ordered the afloat 2 and will get this e11 to use the line out feature. Hurry foil the suspense is killer lol.


----------



## lee730

I just can't wait til this e11 releases. I just ordered the sflo 2 and will get this e11 to use the line out feature. Hurry fiio the suspense is killer lol.


----------



## elogical

Looks awesome, I love my E7 already, now another nice Fiio product


----------



## Genocide174

@Feiao My friend is going to China during the summer. What information should I give to him so he can buy it there? 
   
  I would buy it here in Sweden buy there's only 1 store in Sweden selling any FiiO products and that's e3 and e5. So any information would be awesome!


----------



## justie

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> @Feiao My friend is going to China during the summer. What information should I give to him so he can buy it there?
> 
> I would buy it here in Sweden buy there's only 1 store in Sweden selling any FiiO products and that's e3 and e5. So any information would be awesome!


 

 why dont u try buying it online?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> @Feiao My friend is going to China during the summer. What information should I give to him so he can buy it there?
> 
> I would buy it here in Sweden buy there's only 1 store in Sweden selling any FiiO products and that's e3 and e5. So any information would be awesome!


 


  he can contact us by telephone.


----------



## derycksan

Any updates on release date?  Itching to get my hands on one.


----------



## derycksan

had to clear post, saw update on last page.


----------



## FuzzyDunlop

will you be using the same (defective) headphone jack as the E7?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





fuzzydunlop said:


> will you be using the same (defective) headphone jack as the E7?


 


  The jack is different with E7's . anyway, it is not means that the kind of jack in E7 is bad , In fact, the jack in E7 is bigger so it should have better quality.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





derycksan said:


> Any updates on release date?  Itching to get my hands on one.


 


  The trial production will start at the end of April.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Is there any chance of putting these (e11) together with the re262 as a SuperDeal?


----------



## xStreame

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The *trial *production will start at the end of April.


 

  
  What do you mean by trial?
   
  And a question, do you have any resellers in guangzhou, china? because i live there and if there is I don't need to travel all the way to Hong Kong to buy it.
   
  Thank you


----------



## TheDreamthinker

@feiao: will the e11 be released in Germany at the jix store?


----------



## JeFFz

Quote: 





xstreame said:


> What do you mean by trial?
> 
> And a question, do you have any resellers in guangzhou, china? because i live there and if there is I don't need to travel all the way to Hong Kong to buy it.
> 
> Thank you


 


  Would like to know this too, will be in guangzhou during the summer and i hope they have a distributer near the computer cities in Guangzhou, near Tianhe lu or Ti yu zhong xing or tai piing yang etc.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jeffz said:


> Would like to know this too, will be in guangzhou during the summer and i hope they have a distributer near the computer cities in Guangzhou, near Tianhe lu or Ti yu zhong xing or tai piing yang etc.


 


  You can have a short trip to our new factory, haha.  in fact, we will sell our products to oversea market first.


----------



## latenlazy

But you can actually sample stuff in Chinese markets XP


----------



## ClieOS

For what I know, not that many stores in China carries FiiO products. The Chinese are more interested in expensive oversea products than they do with local budget. oriented offering. That's why FiiO doesn't target the local market.


----------



## latenlazy

Most of the electronic markets in China sell knockoffs anyways. But I hope the ones that sell legitimate audio equipment will probably stock up on these. I was wondering if fiio has any distributors in 中关村 in Beijing or the 太平洋 mall in Shanghai?


----------



## JamesFiiO

The problem is that there are lots too many factory will make fake products, so we have to supply our oversea market first.
   
  We have 9  agents in some big city. but we already decided to close all, because there are too many fake products, so it make us hard to sell our products.
   
  and  as I know, there are more than 100 kinds of speaker is using the same outlook as our S3,S5, PS1110 and other model, and there are fake E3, E1, E5 and E7. 
   
   
  BTW, it is a common situation in China, that most factory have not ability to design products, for most electronics products, from mp3 to mobile phone, even notebook, the common situation is
   
  One design house design a turn key solution, they will design the PCB, software, and make the SMT, and sell the PCBA to assemble factory,
   
  Some factory will buy some sample which they think the outlook is good, and clone the case , and sell to assemble factory.
   
  The other supplier will provide package, cable, battery, LCD module, speaker drivers...
   
  The assemble factory only need to hire worker and assemble all the parts from different supplier.
   
  It is a very efficient way to make new products, and everyone save the cost, but the only result is they can not develop any innovative products but can only clone products.


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Quote: 





clieos said:


> For what I know, not that many stores in China carries FiiO products. The Chinese are more interested in expensive oversea products than they do with local budget. oriented offering. That's why FiiO doesn't target the local market.


 


 I was told the opposite. The local dealer for some Chinese HiFi brands in my area said I shouldn't shop in China because some brands sell cheaper versions at home to compete, and send out better units abroad, ie, one product he said had branded capacitors for the exports, some had better boards, etc. I said they could have been from different production runs, he said "yes," but of course the better batches are sent out for export. Now I'm thinkingm aybe he said that to make sure sales aren't taken away by people goingto Shanghai on business.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





protegemaniac said:


> I was told the opposite. The local dealer for some Chinese HiFi brands in my area said I shouldn't shop in China because some brands sell cheaper versions at home to compete, and send out better units abroad, ie, one product he said had branded capacitors for the exports, some had better boards, etc. I said they could have been from different production runs, he said "yes," but of course the better batches are sent out for export. Now I'm thinkingm aybe he said that to make sure sales aren't taken away by people goingto Shanghai on business.


 
  Just to be clear, I am referring to Chinese audiophile. I have been posting over at erji.net (Head-fi equivalent of China) for quite some years now so I am pretty sure the audiophiles market there is pretty different from everywhere else. If you are referring to big brand electronics, then maybe there is some truth to what you are saying (I know Haier is selling much better stuff on their Japanese market). But for the audiophiles market, they are all relatively niche (even on audiophile market's standard) and doesn't obey to the common practice. In fact, most of the well known Chinese audiophile products here in Head-fi are not quite as big in the local market. For example, I haven't see any discussion of the upcoming E11 or X3 on erji.net, though they have both made quite a buzz here. On the other hand, they all seem to know about JHAudio and RSA.


----------



## Genocide174

I saw on the fiio site that one of your distributors in Hong Kong are mp4nation, are they legit sellers of your products? In that case I will let my friend buy it from there


----------



## islubio

yup they are. They have been carrying fiio product for quite awhile


----------



## xStreame

Does anyone know if the Headphoneshop KINGSOUND HK sell Fiio products? I got my Portapro's from that shop and they pretty much have everything for the headphonelover


----------



## rydog

First post everyone, glad to be here...
   
  I'd like to ask a quick question as to when the E11 is supposed to be released?  48 pages is a fair amount to read though so hopefully someone knows this and can help out a newb.
   
  Cheers,
  Ryan
   
  EDIT: did a quick search and initial results look like May?  Is this accurate?  
   
  Also, I live in Calgary Alberta Canada, who sells fiio around me?  Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## swbf2cheater

they said they are hoping for a release before the end of april


----------



## TheDreamthinker

still no fixed price, if i may ask?


----------



## MorbidToaster

This is a really tough wait. FiiO has some really great stuff coming.


----------



## Pitch Black

You bet it's a tough wait.
  I've been tying up my fingers just to not hit the "buy now" buttons on other amps.
  Hope it lives up to the hype.
   
  MoBass is what i need!
   
  Thanx!


----------



## henrylee

looks like a iphone 4


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





henrylee said:


> looks like a iphone 4


 

 more like the iphone 4 looks like it


----------



## aLm0sT

what's the price for this?


----------



## Genocide174

He said that it WONT be over 60$. That's all we know for now.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Woooooooooooooow. Holy crap. I am SUPER interested now. Even having just ordered an Arrow, I want one of these just to test/review.
  
  Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> He said that it WONT be over 60$. That's all we know for now.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Is there even any cheaper amp on the market, which can match the sound?


----------



## TekeRugburn

^ first no one knows what it sounds like yet, since it hasnt been released....and for 60 bucks, not many amps are cheaper


----------



## kmhaynes

^ Well, actually there are several amps under $60, depending on where you want to buy.  You can get the decent E5 for $25 all over the place.  Also, there are a number of Altoid-case CMoys that can be bought on eBay for or under $60, and the PA2V2 is $70.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

DYI equipment are usually good bang for the buck, if it were only about "sound for the price", but they fall short when comparing aesthetics, easy to use, craftmanship or build quality (depends on who build it) and I think battery life too.
   
  For 60$ and accordign to what i've read here, this would be some serious good deal. and so the X3! Im sure gonna combo them both and try a few headphones.
  I have never seen any other company doing what FiiO is doing here, or the X3 thread, where Feiao started asking for recommendation for the design some months ago, a trully company-customer interacction.
   
   


Spoiler: the%20real%20photo










  Sorry if i miss this but, is all the external body aluminuim?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> ^ Well, actually there are several amps under $60, depending on where you want to buy.  You can get the decent E5 for $25 all over the place.  Also, there are a number of Altoid-case CMoys that can be bought on eBay for or under $60, and the PA2V2 is $70.


 
   
  E5 while nice.... has a horrible hiss problem and other than the bass boost, I rather just use a HO on any dap.  And yeah there a few alternatives under 60.... but like i said not too many.  CMOY's, E5, used pa2v2 is under 60 also (great amp for grados IMO), maybe a used Ibasso T4, but then again those are used.
   
  and like I said, no one knows the quality or sound of the E11 yet so comparative "bang for buck" with other sub 60 dollar amp is not possible.


----------



## slapshot30

From what I've gathered, if you are looking for some nice bass boost, this probably isn't your stop.

  
  Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> E5 while nice.... has a horrible hiss problem and other than the bass boost, I rather just use a HO on any dap.  And yeah there a few alternatives under 60.... but like i said not too many.  CMOY's, E5, used pa2v2 is under 60 also (great amp for grados IMO), maybe a used Ibasso T4, but then again those are used.
> 
> and like I said, no one knows the quality or sound of the E11 yet so comparative "bang for buck" with other sub 60 dollar amp is not possible.


----------



## MorbidToaster

ZO Personal Sub
   
  Done.
  Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> From what I've gathered, if you are looking for some nice bass boost, this probably isn't your stop.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Suddenly much more interested in an E11 having been blown away by an RE262 today. They sound fantastic, but definitely need some power behind them.


----------



## gamersince1976

Can't wait! This plus the X3...
   
  I'm just wondering where I can actually order this (these) asap. I noticed that the L8 (I think that's it - the L shaped on both ends 3.5mm connecter) is listed as being available now on the FiiO site, but when I followed the links to the 3 North American online distributors there's no mention of the product. Normally I'd just buy from Amazon, but I don't think I can wait for them to catch up!


----------



## danzel

Any updates on the current status?


----------



## MorbidToaster

The L8 isn't available in America yet, neither is their Double L 3.5 interconnect. I had to order mine from the UK. Not sure about the L8s release status yet as far as outside of China goes. 
   
  The X3 and E11 are still in prototype testing, if I'm not mistaken.
  Quote: 





gamersince1976 said:


> Can't wait! This plus the X3...
> 
> I'm just wondering where I can actually order this (these) asap. I noticed that the L8 (I think that's it - the L shaped on both ends 3.5mm connecter) is listed as being available now on the FiiO site, but when I followed the links to the 3 North American online distributors there's no mention of the product. Normally I'd just buy from Amazon, but I don't think I can wait for them to catch up!


----------



## dailysmoker

Well i have the e5 and do not have that hiss people talk about only a little and when music plays you do not hear it and for electronic music the bass boost with my xb700 is awesome a good massage for your head hahaha


----------



## meyameya

(refering to E5) Mine only hiss when I'm using them while they're charging, but other than that, no hiss


----------



## JamesFiiO

it does is a long long thread and E11 is the first model that we can adopt some idea from our enthusiastic user.
   
  I am very sorry that let you wait so long time, but good news is that the 1000pcs PCB will arrive after 2 days, so we will start to make the PCBA in SMT machine soon, 
   
  But the back new is that the sales in the past two months is so great so we need to arrange the production of E3, E5, E7, E9, A1, E9i first, but we will try to finish the trial production
   
  of the first 1000pcs E11 before the end of this month. 
   
  BTW, all E11 had been ordered by our sales agents so it may be available in few regions first.


----------



## danzel

Which country dealers ordered the e11?


----------



## justie

PLS TELL ME AUSTRALIA WAS ONE OF THE FEW COUNTRIES WHO ORDERED FIRST!!!! O_O


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





olor1n said:


> I am amazed at Fiio's willingness to engage the Head-Fi community. *If only Fiio would enter the after market headphone cable arena*. Their approach could really shake up what must be a lucrative market for some as they provide alternatives to ubiquitous models such as the Sennheiser HD series. The pricing for these cables is ludicrous at the moment but I'd happily pay around $100 for a Fiio produced silver cable, which I suspect would still have a healthy mark up (sorry to go off topic... just seeing if I can plant a seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just wanted to repeat this.
   
  Also: I wanted to ask:
  The main reason people are excited is the E11 uses the AD8397, which is the same one on the Arrow?
  We are hoping it can match up SQ wise with much more expensive amps?


----------



## psuwanchote

regarding the sale of fiio products
  im thinking of getting a LOD
  which one would be best for my iphone4/ipad2 in preparation for using it on the e11?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





psuwanchote said:


> regarding the sale of fiio products
> im thinking of getting a LOD
> which one would be best for my iphone4/ipad2 in preparation for using it on the e11?


 

 Your best bet would be the Fiio L1 LOD from amazon. They start at $7.99 I think. Heres the link. I ordered this for my iphone 4 and it does it job and at a reasonable price. I see no reason to spend $40.00 on a lod at all. Good luck.
  http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L1-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B003G8GZV6/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1302432179&sr=8-8


----------



## psuwanchote

ah i see thanks
  any difference between that and l3?


----------



## Dobrescu George

feiao, just a question, why is there no fiio dealer in Romania from Europe?...


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





dobrescu george said:


> feiao, just a question, why is there no fiio dealer in Romania from Europe?...


 


  Be one by yourself , be an entrepreneur.


----------



## snomi

psuwanchote said:


> ah i see thanks
> any difference between that and l3?




The size of the connector.
L3 will last longer I think.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





psuwanchote said:


> ah i see thanks
> any difference between that and l3?


 
  The L3 is better shielded and has a more solid connector and wiring. On the other hand, the L1 is smaller. The price difference was negligible for me, so I went for the L3.


----------



## ClieOS

L3 has the Oyaide (a well known cable company in Japan) cable, so the overall build quality is better than L1.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Rafa, is that possible, if i do not have 18 years yet?......


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





dobrescu george said:


> Rafa, is that possible, if i do not have 18 years yet?......


 


  It depends on the country you live in, wether you can be entrepreneur or not. You might look in the jurisdiction. Maybe buy a book or something about it from your homecountry. In austria, for example, there is the "Wirtschaftskammer" (Chamber of Economy), this is a place where you go first if you want to start your own business. There they will explain to you most starter questions.
   
  - You need to be really motivated to your business.
  - You will have to do hard work.
  - You need some start-money.
   
  - I do not know, but when you are interested to sell fiio products, you might ask(PM) feiao also about it.


----------



## TekeRugburn

need this amp to finish portable rig #2 out of 4...hurry fiio!


----------



## justie

lol..mid april now! Hope to see an announcement stating the E11 going on sale at end of april


----------



## mayassa

Too quiet...... My guess is end of May or so


----------



## TheDreamthinker

will there be any discount for pre-orders?


----------



## Dobrescu George

maybe more high price, because u are going to have it before the world.....


----------



## roker

Quote: 





mayassa said:


> Too quiet...... My guess is end of May or so


 


  More than likely, though he's been alluding to it for a while.


  Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> will there be any discount for pre-orders?


 


  He already said no.  It's all in the hands of the dealer.


----------



## danzel

lets just wait patiently for this and hope that there will be no issues when its out!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

crap.....but the ct20 for example has a 2% discount on pre-orders......


----------



## roker

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> crap.....but the ct20 for example has a 2% discount on pre-orders......


 

 would 2% be worth it on a product that'll carry a price tag of 60 usd?


----------



## imackler

I would pay an _additional _2% to preorder!


----------



## TekeRugburn

im fingers are beginning to twitch.... might just order the soundmagic a10...........waiting is the worst


----------



## swbf2cheater

Yea, I feel sad having to wait so long :[  
   
  My bravo amp just blew up and nothing else small interests me but this Fiio e11


----------



## Neceo

I think i missed it, what is the expected price for this?


----------



## mayassa

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I would pay an _additional _2% to preorder!


 

 It should be a 10% discount for the extended wait.............


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





neceo said:


> I think i missed it, what is the expected price for this?


 
  Sub $60. Less than £36.70. <¥5004. Under €41.40.
   
  It's been mentioned a few times.


----------



## Jack C

Guys,

We are just as anxious as you are to get our hands on this awesome new product. We feel like FiiO is really going to knock one out of the park with the E11. I know they've consistently done that with their past products, but this one has that extra punch to it.

Jack


----------



## Neceo

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Sub $60. Less than £36.70. <¥5004. Under €41.40.
> 
> It's been mentioned a few times.


 

 It's a big thread, i can't go through all of it.  And thanks that is a good price that my wife approves of lol


----------



## JamesFiiO

I am very sorry for the late reply.
   
1, the trail production will be start after 10 days, the time to ship the first batch will depend on if everything is as good as we hope. usually there will have some small
   
    problem in first batch.
   
2, below is the photos of the review sample that we plan to ship to our reviewer, but we are waiting for some small part.
   
3, I hope all you can understand that we are trying to do the best, but sometime the situation will out of control so the schedule have to delay, but thank Gods is not so 
   
   late.


----------



## Anaxilus

I hope one of the samples goes to someone w/ an Arrow since they are sharing some bits.  I think many might be curious as to the sound comparison.  Obviously I don't expect it to have the same output power.  
   
  Btw, what is the output impedance of the E11?


----------



## roker

Quote: 





neceo said:


> It's a big thread, i can't go through all of it.  And thanks that is a good price that my wife approves of lol


 
   
  I don't like to be one of those guys that says something stupid like, "you could've looked about 4 posts above" but ... you could've looked about 4 posts above ...


----------



## roker

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


>


 

  
  Alps Pot?
   
  Looks nice.


----------



## Angelbelow

Nice! just read the whole thread. Looking forward to some reviews!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

is it made of plastic or brushed metal?


----------



## hotsport

I think that is plastic but the outter black part would be metal. Correct me if I am wrong.
  I am really glad to see some update. Seem like there won't be more delay.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





hotsport said:


> I think that is plastic but the outter black part would be metal. Correct me if I am wrong.
> I am really glad to see some update. Seem like there won't be more delay.


 


  Bingo!


----------



## Genocide174

I just can't wait for this to come out!!!
   
  I'm just wondering one thing though. Will this be easy portable with the sansa clip+? clip+ with e5 is just a match made in heaven, they're pretty much the same size and both have a clip. I know it's not an easy answered question but I would really like to know. Since I have a big HTC Desire to walk around with, I don't really want to feel uncomfortable walking around with a similar sized amp.


----------



## Jack C

James,

Thanks for sharing the pictures, looking very good! Nice and clean layout as usual. 

Jack


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Thanks guys, sounds good. Shouldn't fall apart in normal use.
   
  maybe it's a bit to soon to ask this question.....but what about the warranty?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks guys, sounds good. Shouldn't fall apart in normal use.
> 
> maybe it's a bit to soon to ask this question.....but what about the warranty?


 

 Should be same as all their products.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

meaning 2 years, i suppose
   
  feiao, will it also be sold at your Indonesian reseller?


----------



## munkyballz

Looking good.  Will be a treat to hear some impressions as they start to distribute the samples. 
   
  Subscribed.


----------



## Mikesin

What would drive the AKG K701's better? The Fiio E9 or E11?


----------



## hotsport

E9 would be better No portable amp would be able to drive K70x (at least those that use a 3v battery)


----------



## TheDreamthinker

I am very anxious to find out how these work with the re262....


----------



## Mikesin

hotsport said:


> E9 would be better No portable amp would be able to drive K70x (at least those that use a 3v battery)




I have the Astro Mixamp, would you consider this a 'portable amp'?


----------



## rydog

I've got B&W P5's, I'm pretty stoked to hear what people say about this amp when it comes out.  Will this be a good amp for the P5's?  I've tried my buddies E5 and it made a pretty decent difference on my P5 cans, so I'm hoping that the E11 will be even better.
   
  Thoughts?
   
  Can't wait!!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Nope, a portable amp needs to have batteries so you can carry it anywhere.  Unless I missed something and the Mixamp does in fact use batteries.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

dont mean to derail the thread but, anyone knows a possible release date for the e17(?) which i understand would be a replace for the E7, right? DAC+AMP. thank you


----------



## Angelbelow

I think its realistic to expect a dramatic difference. E11 is higher priced and a dedicated headphone amp. The op-amp used is also one of the better ones.
  
  Quote: 





rydog said:


> I've got B&W P5's, I'm pretty stoked to hear what people say about this amp when it comes out.  Will this be a good amp for the P5's?  I've tried my buddies E5 and it made a pretty decent difference on my P5 cans, so I'm hoping that the E11 will be even better.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Can't wait!!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> dont mean to derail the thread but, anyone knows a possible release date for the e17(?) which i understand would be a replace for the E7, right? DAC+AMP. thank you


 


  Not really sure if there's a specific release frame or not for the E17, but no, to my knowledge, it's not meant to replace the E7, but rather, is meant to be a higher-end offering that supports higher resolution audio output with the DAC.  I think it was going to cost around twice as much as the E7.


----------



## imackler

Pretty sure its just a dac.
   
  Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Not really sure if there's a specific release frame or not for the E17, but no, to my knowledge, it's not meant to replace the E7, but rather, is meant to be a higher-end offering that supports higher resolution audio output with the DAC.  I think it was going to cost around twice as much as the E7.


----------



## Jack C

The best estimate we've seen for the E17 is Q4 of this year. I am sure it's on the wish list for many Head-Fi'ers so having it in time for the holidays would be awesome. 

The E17 is supposed to have great DAC section and a good AMP section, both providing improvements over the E7. It's not a replacement for the E7, but a higher end model with better performance and features. The usage scenario will be similar to the E7, meaning it can be used as a portable amp-only, a portable DAC-only, combination portable DAC/AMP, or used as a desktop DAC when docked into the E9.

Exciting stuff.

Jack


----------



## MorbidToaster

dabomb77766 said:


> Nope, a portable amp needs to have batteries so you can carry it anywhere.  Unless I missed something and the Mixamp does in fact use batteries.




The Astro MixAmp can take batteries actually. 4 AAs, and they sell a rechargeable battery pack for it. That being said...No, it's not a portable amp. The design of the inputs vs the rest of the set up is pretty ridiculous to think about strapping to a DAP. It also doesn't perform really well with nice headphones. It's made for gaming, not for hifi audio.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





jack c said:


> The best estimate we've seen for the E17 is Q4 of this year. I am sure it's on the wish list for many Head-Fi'ers so having it in time for the holidays would be awesome.
> 
> The E17 is supposed to have great DAC section and a good AMP section, both providing improvements over the E7. It's not a replacement for the E7, but a higher end model with better performance and features. The usage scenario will be similar to the E7, meaning it can be used as a portable amp-only, a portable DAC-only, combination portable DAC/AMP, or used as a desktop DAC when docked into the E9.
> 
> ...


 


  Good news jack! sounds like a direct competitor for the iBasso D2+


----------



## Mikesin

morbidtoaster said:


> dabomb77766 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, a portable amp needs to have batteries so you can carry it anywhere.  Unless I missed something and the Mixamp does in fact use batteries.
> ...





Are you saying i will see a significant improvement from the Astro Mixamp to the FiiO E9 using the AKG K701's?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





angelbelow said:


> I think its realistic to expect a dramatic difference. E11 is higher priced and a dedicated headphone amp. The op-amp used is also one of the better ones.


 
  One thing to learn early on in hi-end audio: Never expect a dramatic difference. Anyone who claims to hear a dramatic difference is either lying or has lost their sense of scale. Especially with amps, changes are always subtle.


----------



## Angelbelow

Noted! Thanks. This will probably be my first portable headphone amp, with Fiio having the reputation that it does and the price range being perfect. I will be sure to manage expectations 
  
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> One thing to learn early on in hi-end audio: Never expect a dramatic difference. Anyone who claims to hear a dramatic difference is either lying or has lost their sense of scale. Especially with amps, changes are always subtle.


----------



## Runo

I can't add a lot to the discussion, just want too say I'm also (impatiently :rolleyes waiting for the e11. As soon as it becomes available in Germany I'll snatch one! h34r: Will be my first dedicated Headphone amp.


----------



## ShadowKntSDS

Quote: 





mikesin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've heard many complain that the Mixamp is marginal at powering K701's.  Some find it acceptable, while others feel it is lacking. Some even run the mixamp output into an E9.   The E9's output specs certainly trounce the mixmap's.
   
  I only have an E9 myself, and it's plenty of power.


----------



## MorbidToaster

shadowkntsds said:


> I've heard many complain that the Mixamp is marginal at powering K701's.  Some find it acceptable, while others feel it is lacking. Some even run the mixamp output into an E9.   The E9's output specs certainly trounce the mixmap's.
> 
> I only have an E9 myself, and it's plenty of power.




Buy me a 701 and I can give you definitive answer as I have both.


----------



## Genocide174

Can we please get on topic?
   
  Is there any news concerning the E11?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Can we please get on topic?
> 
> Is there any news concerning the E11?


 


  yes.
  the news are that we are waiting for Feiao to post a pict of the finished product and give us a date.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

a fixed date, so i hope


----------



## DaBomb77766

April's about halfway over already...seems doubtful if it'll hit the April release date, but I guess we'll see in due time.  Patience.


----------



## Genocide174

All I'm wondering if is the retailers in Hong Kong will get it before the end of the summer, if I get confirmation that it'll be there, I'm happy


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> All I'm wondering if is the retailers in Hong Kong will get it before the end of the summer, if I get confirmation that it'll be there, I'm happy


 


  It will undoubtably be out by then, I don't think there's any need to worry about that.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

are there retailers in Shanghai?


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> are there retailers in Shanghai?


 


  I dunno, I looked around but had a hard time finding anything, but I was only there for a few days.  Fiio doesn't seem to be particularly popular in China, especially mainland China, it seems.  The audiophiles here tend to prefer more expensive stuff, they feel Fiio is too "cheap" for their tastes.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

thanks, ill still have a look around in Shanghai.
   
  when u guys review it, would it be possible to compare it to the PA2V2?


----------



## Roller

That's a comparison I'm curious as well.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

both are in the same pricerange.....


----------



## swbf2cheater

considering the components used in the fiio, it is pretty clear the E11 will have better sound quality and will be at least someone customizable right?  Didn't someone say it will be rollible?


----------



## ClieOS

No, I don't think anyone mention anything about opamp roll-ability. The only customizable part is the battery, which you can probably get one with larger capacity ti increase battery life.


----------



## Genocide174

Is it true that the bass boost on the e11 wont that good?


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Is it true that the bass boost on the e11 wont that good?


 
  Nobody has heard it.
   
  No need to make up rumors.
   
  Just wait until it comes out.


----------



## Genocide174

kunlun said:


> Nobody has heard it.
> 
> No need to make up rumors.
> 
> Just wait until it comes out.




Thats the problem, i just cant wait


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No, I don't think anyone mention anything about opamp roll-ability. The only customizable part is the battery, which you can probably get one with larger capacity ti increase battery life.


 

 then someone edited their post, someone did mention it a while back


----------



## Angelbelow

Therefore you make up rumors about the bass boost not being good? Hardly makes sense.
  
  Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





angelbelow said:


> Therefore you make up rumors about the bass boost not being good? Hardly makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not make it up. Someone said that feiaio said something like that and I was just checking too see if it's true. You know, there's a difference between asking a question and making a statement.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


>


 
  Why would the Fii0 rep say his own product was bad?
   
  You seem confused.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

this is starting to look like a long line in a store waiting for the store to open, then desperation takes in and everybody goes crazy, break the windows and rob/destroy the store.
   
  watch out FiiO!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm so happy for Fiio. They're becoming popular, and with good reason.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'm saying what someone said they heard someone say.  Sweet, that's a signature line if I ever saw one.


----------



## hotsport

Not even a single update? There should be some review already. Look like we have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Didn't you guys know, a fellow Head-Fier has been building preview samples.
    ​   ​   
  Fiio E11 preview sample courtesy of Swbf2cheater.  I'm told it doesn't sound too bad, it looks a bit flimsy though and I suspect the final version will somehow sound better.


----------



## swbf2cheater

haha, im really upset I didnt/will not be getting a review sample
   
  im hurt...i went through all that trouble to print it out and measure the specs, i held it in my hand and loved it ever so much...:[


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Oh, and just sayin': anyone who feels like developing another quality AD8397-based portable amp for under $60 can just go ahead. I expect daily (maybe hourly?) feedback on every single aspect of the design process, as well as at least ten thousand pictures. Oh, and I want it out and on the market in less than ten days. Simple, right?


----------



## MorbidToaster

joethearachnid said:


> Oh, and just sayin': anyone who feels like developing another quality AD8397-based portable amp for under $60 can just go ahead. I expect daily (maybe hourly?) feedback on every single aspect of the design process, as well as at least ten thousand pictures. Oh, and I want it out and on the market in less than ten days. Simple, right?




Fund it.

Make it so.

etc.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote:


joethearachnid said:


> Oh, and just sayin': anyone who feels like developing another quality AD8397-based portable amp for under $60 can just go ahead. I expect daily (maybe hourly?) feedback on every single aspect of the design process, as well as at least ten thousand pictures. Oh, and I want it out and on the market in less than ten days. Simple, right?


 


 Are you insinuating that making a quality affordable portable amp is somehow going to take some time?  What's next, are you going to say that James(Feiao) has more important things to do like help run Fiio's business?


----------



## JamesFiiO

I'd say sorry for all friends because I can understand that you are trying to learn more about E11 and when it will be available..
   
1, All the components for E11 is ready and will send to our supplier who help us make SMT on tomorrow.
   
2, The reason why we still not send out the review sample is we are waiting for the final sample of the final metal knob for the E11. but I think I should send it first, and next time ClieOS and Michael in Headfonia , can replace the knob by themself.
   
In the past days of April, we are too busy, the main reason is 
   
1, We were moving to new address, and purchase new assembly line, ultrasonic machine, and other equipment, and such etc , we plan to double our production capacitor before July.
   
2, Our financial year is ended in March, so there are lots of paper work and lots of data need to be processed. Good news is that the data is quite good. 
   
3, In the past months, we meet a suddenly market demand for our amp, so I have to focus in arranging the production, so we can satisfy our customer. 
   
BTW, I really want to share more information with you, but unfortunately I have lots of work to do, and it is not easy to find a suitable staff to help me, but I think the situation will be better in the future because there are some new staff join us and 
   
will become familiar with  our company and products. at that time, I will focus in new products plan, marketing research.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Why would the Fii0 rep say his own product was bad?
> 
> You seem confused.


 


  Why are you asking me? It's what I HEARD. Simply say what I heard is incorrect instead of banking on me for asking about it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> this is starting to look like a long line in a store waiting for the store to open, then desperation takes in and everybody goes crazy, break the windows and rob/destroy the store.
> 
> watch out FiiO!


 
   
Thanks, I know that and we already try our best. and trust me, all FiiO member is working very hard, but it does need time to handle the business when the sales grow so rapid. 
   
Also I will try to not give any ETA to you so you guy don't need to wait, and them we can give a surprise to you. and hope you can understand that there are always some accident, risk for new model.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Thanks, I know that and we already try our best. and trust me, all FiiO member is working very hard, but it does need time to handle the business when the sales grow so rapid.
> 
> Also I will try to not give any ETA to you so you guy don't need to wait, and them we can give a surprise to you. and hope you can understand that there are always some accident, risk for new model.


 

 We sure understand, quality comes first my friend!
   
  Just a question, how will the bass boost on the e11 compare to the e5 bass boost?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Ooh, so the volume knob is metal rather than plastic? Very nice. Along with the ALPS pot, this means the volco should have a very solid feel to it. I don't mind waiting a little longer for touches like that.


----------



## MorbidToaster

genocide174 said:


> We sure understand, quality comes first my friend!
> 
> Just a question, how will the bass boost on the e11 compare to the e5 bass boost?




Thinking it will be closer to the E7...IMO the E5s amp is kind of bad. The E7 was better sounding, and I'd bet the E11 will have that better sound.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I did notice the draw had metal knob and the real pict hadnt. thought it was gonna be the way to go, but metal is way better, good news.


----------



## Angelbelow

quote for me where this was said or provide your source. otherwise youre coming as closeer to making a statement than asking a question - despite your technical grammatical correctness.
  
  Quote: 





genocide174 said:


>


----------



## JamesFiiO

Add some photos of E11 in our forum http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/551114/photos-of-e11-with-package-and-accessory#post_7428410
   
  Two sample will be send out to our reviewer , One for ClieOS and one for Mike in Headfonia.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Fufufufufufufufufu-
   
  That looks amazing. I'm digging the metal box, too - very classy for something at the MSRP. Does the one pictured have the final metal knob or is it just a placeholder?
  Wish I could be one of the lucky sods who gets to review these. I'd review the hell out of it, too.


----------



## MorbidToaster

joethearachnid said:


> Fufufufufufufufufu-
> 
> That looks amazing. I'm digging the metal box, too - very classy for something at the MSRP. Does the one pictured have the final metal knob or is it just a placeholder?
> Wish I could be one of the lucky sods who gets to review these. I'd review the hell out of it, too.




I agree...I love the look. It's pretty great. Plus, Aluminum boxes are to die for.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





angelbelow said:


> quote for me where this was said or provide your source. otherwise youre coming as closeer to making a statement than asking a question - despite your technical grammatical correctness.


 
  "I commented on that forum and the contributor of Fiio said the E11 will not have that good of a bass boost. He said bass boosts only mess things up. Shame because I thought the mere 3.5 dB bass boost on the E5 was not enough with my M50's. If the E5 bass boost suffices, good for you guys. But if you need more I suggest the Digizoid ZO. It is the only amp I have found that can SUBSTANTIALLY increase the bass without messing up the SQ or other frequencies. Not just an on-off switch, a gradual gain of 32 levels for the most suitable amount of bass for each song."
   
  That's the quote. I don't wanna show who said it because obviously the people here go berzerk for saying something that might be incorrect.
   
  Also, last time I checked this is a forum where you talk about headphones, not how to speak english? And for your information, english is not my first language so I couldn't care less.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Its pretty


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> "I commented on that forum and the contributor of Fiio said the E11 will not have that good of a bass boost. He said bass boosts only mess things up. Shame because I thought the mere 3.5 dB bass boost on the E5 was not enough with my M50's. If the E5 bass boost suffices, good for you guys. But if you need more I suggest the Digizoid ZO. It is the only amp I have found that can SUBSTANTIALLY increase the bass without messing up the SQ or other frequencies. Not just an on-off switch, a gradual gain of 32 levels for the most suitable amount of bass for each song."
> 
> That's the quote. I don't wanna show who said it because obviously the people here go berzerk for saying something that might be incorrect.
> 
> Also, last time I checked this is a forum where you talk about headphones, not how to speak english? And for your information, english is not my first language so I couldn't care less.


 


 I owned the digizoid and it was pretty awful. Lost alot of clarity even on low boost.  I returned it straight away. Also it has no volume control so you can't use a line out. For great tight bass boost, the graham slee voyager is about as good as it gets for portable amps imho.
  Regardless, I am looking forward to hearing more about the e11 & x3.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





customnuts said:


> I owned the digizoid and it was pretty awful. Lost alot of clarity even on low boost.  I returned it straight away. Also it has no volume control so you can't use a line out. For great tight bass boost, the graham slee voyager is about as good as it gets for portable amps imho.
> Regardless, I am looking forward to hearing more about the e11 & x3.


 

 God, thank you for that.  I've been trying to get a straight answer all over about the clarity and transparency issue.  No wonder I never got an answer.  Thx for saving me the time and money.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





customnuts said:


> I owned the digizoid and it was pretty awful. Lost alot of clarity even on low boost.  I returned it straight away. Also it has no volume control so you can't use a line out.


 

 Dang, for real?  Wondering if you had time to play around with it and with different sources or headphones to see if better results could have came of it?
   
  Was actually thinking about grabbing one to pair up with a few of my phones, since there's been quite a few positive reviews/rec's in the digizoid thread here... hmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Angelbelow

Thank you for quoting the source. The problem with your initial statement is that it is more bashful than an actual question. Surely you can understand why people would question you for that. Also, this is certainly a forum for headphone discussion, which is even more of a reason why you should be clear when commenting about a product.
   
  On topic, even with that post, its not convincing enough to say that E11 will not have a good bass boost so I wouldn't worry about that just yet. Hopefully once we get some reviews in we can know for sure.
  
  Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> "I commented on that forum and the contributor of Fiio said the E11 will not have that good of a bass boost. He said bass boosts only mess things up. Shame because I thought the mere 3.5 dB bass boost on the E5 was not enough with my M50's. If the E5 bass boost suffices, good for you guys. But if you need more I suggest the Digizoid ZO. It is the only amp I have found that can SUBSTANTIALLY increase the bass without messing up the SQ or other frequencies. Not just an on-off switch, a gradual gain of 32 levels for the most suitable amount of bass for each song."
> 
> That's the quote. I don't wanna show who said it because obviously the people here go berzerk for saying something that might be incorrect.
> 
> Also, last time I checked this is a forum where you talk about headphones, not how to speak english? And for your information, english is not my first language so I couldn't care less.


----------



## shotgunshane

anaxilus said:


> God, thank you for that.  I've been trying to get a straight answer all over about the clarity and transparency issue.  No wonder I never got an answer.  Thx for saving me the time and money.




I gave you a honest answer but this looks like the answer you wanted to hear.

On another note, I hope the e11 2 modes of bass boost are good. I'm looking to pair it with an iPhone.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The bass boost in E11 is different with E5, E7! it will have lest effect to the midband!


 

 This is feiao's post regarding a question I had way back when. Take it as you will, but I saw it as him saying the bass boost may be less so it wouldn't affect the mid range as much. After thinking about it more, I suppose he may have meant a better bass boost that doesn't affect the mid range as much but still had the same or better dB of bass boost. Not sure though...


----------



## danzel

lets just wait for him to come in and answer the question and everyone can have a satisfied answer


----------



## MorbidToaster

munkyballz said:


> Dang, for real?  Wondering if you had time to play around with it and with different sources or headphones to see if better results could have came of it?
> 
> Was actually thinking about grabbing one to pair up with a few of my phones, since there's been quite a few positive reviews/rec's in the digizoid thread here... hmm, decisions, decisions.




I completely disagree. The ZO was a stunning little device. I had to return mine for financial reasons, but I plan to own it again soon. By far the smoothest 'Bass Boost' I've ever heard. I paired it with the MS 400 and my own D7000 at a recent meet and it just sounded great. The upper settings are way too much even for a basshead like me. Those middle steps (orange) are where it's at. 

EDIT: Great device, but you may want to wait for the v2 rumored to be coming around. Supposedly adding a volume control so you can use Line Out, making it a proper amp.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Same here. Best bass boosting amp I have ever tried. I haven't seen any other amp that has anywhere near the 32 'steps' of bass to fit the perfect level for each user. Not being able to use the LOD is a bit of a downfall, but oh well. I will buy the v2 as soon as it comes out for sure. The v2 isn't said to be coming out until way later this year though. It'll be a long wait for me. Not trying to hijack the E11 thread here, but I just strongly disagree with what "customnuts" had to say about the ZO. As for anaxilus, many have given their good word on the device. Why don't you just buy one and return it if you must, worth a try.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You did.  I didn't mean to take your response lightly.  You mentioned it was a sort of roundabout impressions and it varied from song to song even on the lowest setting so I wasn't quite sure what to make of that.  I was hoping Project, Hiflight or the manufacturer would say something too but their silence was deafening.  Hearing customNuts impression being so divergent raised my eyebrow.  From my interactiosn with him he is not insane or deaf and neither are you.  That being said unless I hear more impressions I'm not going to lay down the $100 on the ZO to hear it.


----------



## MARSHH

I'm really looking forward to see how this compares to the Headstage Arrow.
   
  With that said based on images that I've seen thus far, I believe the E11 will be something special.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





marshh said:


> I'm really looking forward to see how this compares to the Headstage Arrow.
> 
> With that said based on images that I've seen thus far, I believe the E11 will be something special.


 
   dont judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Digital-Pride

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> dont judge a book by its cover.


 

  Ah, but going on previous books released by Fiio, I think we can be sure this one will be a special read.


----------



## Angelbelow

All good points!
  
  Quote: 





digital-pride said:


> Ah, but going on previous books released by Fiio, I think we can be sure this one will be a special read.


----------



## imackler

I can't wait for the reviews! The In Ear Matters blog just listed as possible review coming. I wonder how long?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Depends on shipping time from China to Malaysia, I guess. It's a pity that the two people being sent review samples (ClieOS and the Headfonia) aren't particularly predisposed to offering first impressions, but rather making full reviews once they've made up their minds. Maybe we'll have to coax some out to keep us going...


----------



## ClieOS

Shipping usually is a week, depends on the shipping company of course. I'll post my impression here first, where full review will be posted on both places.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

just bought the re262......need an amp......please try to bring it out soon enough.


----------



## dilpal

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> just bought the re262......need an amp......please try to bring it out soon enough.


 

  
  Finally you bought them!!!!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





imackler said:


> I can't wait for the reviews! The In Ear Matters blog just listed as possible review coming. I wonder how long?


 


  I actually asked Mike from Headfonia, he and ClieOS (in I Ear Matters) are the ones recieving the first E11.
   
  Mike wrote this:
   
   
   
  Quote:headfonia Headfonia     @ 




> yes, still waiting for the E11 to arrive, then perhaps another 3 weeks from there.


 
   
  Im sure ClieOS will take less than 3 weeks for the review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. but the point is when are they recieving the E11?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> Finally you bought them!!!!


 

  
  Incredible isn't it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hope they are good......
   
  ---
   
  @feiao: will they be sold at *all* of your resellers?


----------



## slapshot30

Will this probably be able to drive an 80 ohm pair of headphones like the DT-770 Pro to their full potential? I would think it would but I wasn't sure how much better this will be than the E5 in terms of running higher end full size headphones. How high of ohms might it be able to drive well? Sorry if these questions aren't answerable until the E11 actually comes out, I was just curious.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Incredible isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry, only few agents will have the chance to sell the first batch because the quantity is limited


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, only few agents will have the chance to sell the first batch because the quantity is limited


 

 Is there any ETA date yet? Sorry, I just can't wait!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, only few agents will have the chance to sell the first batch because the quantity is limited


 

 Do u already know who will take it/sell it?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It looks FRIGGING SEXY. Fiio has a fantastic design team/guy/god. XD

I have absolutely no need for the E11, but I still would want one.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Is there any ETA date yet? Sorry, I just can't wait!


 

 We will start assemble E11 in the middle of this month because we need to make E5, E7 first. and I think soon you can see some review  soon.


----------



## Kunlun

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will start assemble E11 in the middle of this month because we need to make E5, E7 first. and I think soon you can see some review  soon.


 

 Would you expect to the the E11 for sale around mid-June/early July?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





kunlun said:


> Would you expect to the the E11 for sale around mid-June/early July?


 

 december, just to be sure.
   
  anyway I'm more excited about the X3


----------



## rewind

just subscribed to thread!  Don't want to miss out on this product.  
  I just bought an L9 LOD & will be creating some new playlists for when the E11 is out!  
  I really like what I've seen from Fiio as far as customers go.  
  I really appreciate the concern with customers as well as business.  
   
  Thanks!!


----------



## cccy

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will start assemble E11 in the middle of this month because we need to make E5, E7 first. and I think soon you can see some review  soon.


 


   
  Is it possible for me to get a pre-order of the E11? I am hoping to get one of these amps to review for my local forum.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We will start assemble E11 in the middle of this month because we need to make E5, E7 first. and I think soon you can see some review  soon.


 

  
  nice..waiting for clieos/headfonia to make comparison with amb mini3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  comparing it with arrow is pushing it, IMO. if e11 is comparable, or better than mini3, that would be good enough reason for me to buy one..


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> nice..waiting for clieos/headfonia to make comparison with amb mini3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Oh man, I wish it were something like the mini3, but usually DYI devices are more bang for the buck compared to commercial devices, in DYI you dont pay for a lot of stuff companies have to pay.
   
  that being say, mini3 is around 75 to 80$(?) in parts alone, lets say 100$ for a finish one. and the E11 is gonna be 65$(?) I think comparing it with the mini3 is pushing it.
   
  another amp with a lot of fans here is the PA2V2, which is around 60$, it is not a DYI but not a big company either, so maybe we can compare it to that one.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Oh man, I wish it were something like the mini3, but usually DYI devices are more bang for the buck compared to commercial devices, in DYI you dont pay for a lot of stuff companies have to pay.
> 
> that being say, mini3 is around 75 to 80$(?) in parts alone, lets say 100$ for a finish one. and the E11 is gonna be 65$(?) I think comparing it with the mini3 is pushing it.
> 
> another amp with a lot of fans here is the PA2V2, which is around 60$, it is not a DYI but not a big company either, so maybe we can compare it to that one.


 


  let alone some people in few page back requested to compare this thing to arrow, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  i was kind, compared to those heartless guys.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  comparison with soundmagic a10, ibasso t4, or ibasso p2 would be the most ideal IMO


----------



## JamesFiiO

E7's review from WHAT HIFI, 5 stars!

   

link:http://www.whathifi.com/review/fiio-e7


----------



## JoetheArachnid

I read 'FiiO E[X] review' and got really excited. Then I read it again...
   
  Still, great news and a great achievement for James and the FiiO team.


----------



## cccy

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> E7's review from WHAT HIFI, 5 stars!
> 
> 
> 
> link:http://www.whathifi.com/review/fiio-e7


 

 Considering the fact that no one has a E11 yet, would you care to comment if the E7 or E11 is better in terms of sound quality( via the headphone jack input )?


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





cccy said:


> Considering the fact that no one has a E11 yet, would you care to comment if the E7 or E11 is better in terms of sound quality( via the headphone jack input )?


 

 I would think the E11 because it is all amp. The E7 is DAC also. Just speculation though, I would think Fiio wants to improve sound quality with newer products. So pretty much if you are using your headphones with a computer at all, get the E7. If only portable devices, then the E11 is perfect.


----------



## ClieOS

I'll tell you the answer tomorrow if Fedex delivery is on time, the next day if it is not.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I'll tell you the answer tomorrow if Fedex delivery is on time, the next day if it is not.


 
  Looking forward to it!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I'll tell you the answer tomorrow if Fedex delivery is on time, the next day if it is not.


----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## JamesFiiO

PCBA already finish the SMT process and arrive our factory from our supplier.


----------



## sheep duck

wow they're looking awesome.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Those are some pretty complicated circuits there for a headphone amp, I must say!


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


>


 


  nice, feiao..
   
  it doesn't look like simple cmoy circuit to me..


----------



## bonglee23

quite honestly, at first glance it looked like one of those motivational posters to me that usually have rowing boats or jet airplanes on them and say stuff like "team spirit".
  so what would this say, "sound excellence!" ?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I am definitely looking forward to some impressions. I really want a portable amp that is not too expensive, and this seems perfect.


----------



## JamesFiiO

I will take some better photos tomorrow by my D50. sorry for the poor quality of the photo by samsung i9000.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Are there two sanwiched PCBs or just one double-sided PCB? I can't tell from the picture.
   
  Either way, it's encouraging and interesting. I saw an (arguably heckling and inflammatory) thread about the lacklustre innards of the $300 RSA Tomohawk recently, and whilst I didn't agree with the poster there, it looks like you're getting a lot more than that for your $60 here. Looking forward to ClieOS's first impressions soon.


----------



## islubio

cant wait for it to be released


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I'll tell you the answer tomorrow if Fedex delivery is on time, the next day if it is not.


 


  got it already?


----------



## Dogmatrix

Big thanks to feiao, great step by step insight into the birth of a new product. I will certainly add an e11 to my collection.
  Long may you prosper


----------



## JamesFiiO

better quality photos


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Looking great! I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> better quality photos


 


  Looking great!  What's that little circuit board hovering away from everything else for, by the way?  It looks like where the op-amp and volume pot goes, but I could be wrong.  How will that be attached to the main board in the end?


----------



## JamesFiiO

There are some components need to solder by hand, will post the final board tomorrow.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Looking great!  What's that little circuit board hovering away from everything else for, by the way?  It looks like where the op-amp and volume pot goes, but I could be wrong.  How will that be attached to the main board in the end?


 


  are you trying to steal the design?


----------



## goetzitdone

would this be a good amp for the akg k240's


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> better quality photos


 


  is that basically a 3 channel amplifier, feiao?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Yes,


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Yes,


 


  cool! and it seems mod-able too.


----------



## Thecoolguy

jamesmcprogger said:


> Oh man, I wish it were something like the mini3, but usually DYI devices are more bang for the buck compared to commercial devices, in DYI you dont pay for a lot of stuff companies have to pay.
> 
> that being say, mini3 is around 75 to 80$(?) in parts alone, lets say 100$ for a finish one. and the E11 is gonna be 65$(?) I think comparing it with the mini3 is pushing it.
> 
> another amp with a lot of fans here is the PA2V2, which is around 60$, it is not a DYI but not a big company either, so maybe we can compare it to that one.




If I do end up getting the e11 (which I probably will), I'd be more then happy to compare it to my PA2V2 and post my findings in this thread.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





thecoolguy said:


> If I do end up getting the e11 (which I probably will), I'd be more then happy to compare it to my PA2V2 and post my findings in this thread.


 


  Thanks Cool Guy, I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Fozzie

Hi Feiao,
   
  Do you plan to include the L2 or L8 or plain interconnect with the E11 ?


----------



## JamesFiiO

only plain IC, because L2, L8 is use PCOCC-A cable which import from Japan and quite expensive


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> only plain IC, because L2, L8 is use PCOCC-A cable which import from Japan and quite expensive


 


  I think it's better that way, this way most people will be able to use it out of the box and those who feel the need to can upgrade the cables to whatever they want.  Cuts costs to Fiio and the end-consumer, so win-win, I'd say.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Looking great!  What's that little circuit board hovering away from everything else for, by the way?  It looks like where the op-amp and volume pot goes, but I could be wrong.  How will that be attached to the main board in the end?


 
  I believe (though don't hold me to this) that it's the mounting board for the ALPS potentiometer. One of the reasons the amp is so thin is because the pot is actually mounted sideways to save space - some of the earlier proof of concept pictures showed this, but I can't be bothered to hunt them down. I can't quite tell how it's mounted, though.


----------



## yepimonfire

i've got my eye on this, will definitely be getting one once its released!


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> I believe (though don't hold me to this) that it's the mounting board for the ALPS potentiometer. One of the reasons the amp is so thin is because the pot is actually mounted sideways to save space - some of the earlier proof of concept pictures showed this, but I can't be bothered to hunt them down. I can't quite tell how it's mounted, though.


 


  This is the correct answer. I really like the look of the boards. Looks like a good clean layout with all of the low profile SMT components on one side, and larger components, connectors and the battery on the other. 
   
  Jack


----------



## TheDreamthinker

can u actually already judge the general quality (not sound) of it, just by looking at the board?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> can u actually already judge the general quality (not sound) of it, just by looking at the board?


 

 Can you judge a book by its word count? Or a song from the raw binary data?
  No, you can't. Perhaps with a detailed circuit diagram and a lot of experience you could work out roughly what it would sound like, but you still won't really know anything until you listen to it.
  Now is the time for a bit of patience, people.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

i was just thinking by the quality of the components used....., but well if it's not possible (but what was i thinking, that's ridiculous).


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Well, it's using mostly SMD resistors and caps that aren't really identifiable (and generally no-one seems to mind about that), we know that it's using AD8397 op-amps and that it's three-channel (active ground). So the opamps of the Arrow in the very rough architecture of a mini^3 with an ALPS pot on top, to put it ineloquently. I'm uncharacteristically optimistic.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> Well, it's using mostly SMD resistors and caps that aren't really identifiable (and generally no-one seems to mind about that), we know that it's using AD8397 op-amps and that *it's three-channel (active ground)*. So the opamps of the Arrow in the very rough architecture of a mini^3 with an ALPS pot on top, to put it ineloquently. I'm uncharacteristically optimistic.


 

 Balanced ground! I thought that was generally reserved for monsters costing hundreds of dollars. I guess you could make a CMOY with a balanced ground, I just haven't heard of one. This keeps getting better. I want one ASAP.


----------



## xXFallenAngelXx

Just wondering..does the L2 or L8 sound better than the stock IC?..if not I can always get a LOD.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





xxfallenangelxx said:


> Just wondering..does the L2 or L8 sound better than the stock IC?..if not I can always get a LOD.


 


  From what I understand, they don't sound any different.  The only reason you'd want to get them is due to their higher build quality/convenience (L-plug instead of straight plug).  But I'd say those are reasons enough, really.  Don't want the IC breaking when you're on the go.
   
  But an LOD would definitely be the optimal choice if you wanted the best sound quality.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

The two FiiO Interconnects, the L2 and the L8 should sound better than some unknown copper wire or OFC wire, as it uses Oyaide's PC-OCC single crystal copper, rated at 6N purity. Also they are sheilded and benefit from heavy duty construction. A bargain.


----------



## Choobies

(I've read through this whole thread so far.)
   
  Are there any estimates about when this amp will be coming out?
   
  I'm trying to decide if I should wait for the E11 to arrive, since if it's better as an amp than the E7 is, I'll just get the E11 and play all my music through my PMP ([iPhone3G/iPad2] with LOD).
   
  What will make me pick the E7 instead, though, is if the E7 on my laptop sounds better than the E11 on my PMP.
   
  Do you think the E7-DAC (on my run-of-the-mill Acer laptop) will have better SQ than the E11-amp on [iPhone3G/iPad2] with LOD?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Be patience, we are making the first batch.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I don`t need another amp, but, but, I am tempted!
   
  Looks so cool.


----------



## JamesFiiO




----------



## fglx

What is the output impedance of the new E11? The E7 is almost 0 Ohm (0.14 Ohm) and thus ideal for BA IEMs with highly variable impedance response. I would hope that the E11 will match that performance.


----------



## goetzitdone

Hi i am new here and was wondering if this would be a good amp for k240 studios


----------



## Pitch Black

SOLD.
  That's what i wanna tell my local dealer when it comes to the E11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Thanx!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





fglx said:


> What is the output impedance of the new E11? The E7 is almost 0 Ohm (0.14 Ohm) and thus ideal for BA IEMs with highly variable impedance response. I would hope that the E11 will match that performance.


 


  The output impedance is about o Ohm.


----------



## ClieOS

Just in case anyone missed it, here is my first impression: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression


----------



## shotgunshane

Great news. Hopefully 6db's of gain will not be too much for higher sensitivity IEMs and still get balanced low volume listening. Looking forward to the full review.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just in case anyone missed it, here is my first impression: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression


 

 i totally missed those..thank you for pointing that out


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Just in case anyone missed it, here is my first impression: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression


 

 You used some really BIG writing in the impression, so i suppose it really must be great.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> You used some really BIG writing in the impression, so i suppose it really must be great.


 
  It is a $60 amp that sounds as good, if not better than most of my $100~150 amps, I do think that is great


----------



## Runo

Whee, just ordered one! ^___^
  …Now comes the worst part, the waiting…


----------



## Anaxilus

What is the voltage swing and current output per channel?  Thx.


----------



## Genocide174

is the sansa clip+ with a fiio e5 enough to power the dt770 pro 80ohm? if not I will definitely buy the e11.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

I personally will wait for some more review, before i make my decision.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





runo said:


> Whee, just ordered one! ^___^
> …Now comes the worst part, the waiting…


 


  where did you order this? i thought it's not available, yet


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> where did you order this? i thought it's not available, yet


 
  PJBOX, a UK dealer, are getting an early (and limited) shipment of 40 in next week. http://www.pjbox.co.uk/product/Fiio-E11-Portable-amplifier/3927.html
  I've ordered one too.


----------



## Runo

Look there: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression/30#post_7451147


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It is a $60 amp that sounds as good, if not better than most of my $100~150 amps, I do think that is great


 


  what are your $100-150 amps, if i may?


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> is the sansa clip+ with a fiio e5 enough to power the dt770 pro 80ohm? if not I will definitely buy the e11.


 


  No, in my opinion the clips output is too high for the e5 to make any difference.


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> what are your $100-150 amps, if i may?


 

 He did mention t3d. And also the <100 A10.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> No, in my opinion the clips output is too high for the e5 to make any difference.


 

 I'm not sure I follow.


----------



## slapshot30

What LOD is used with the iPhone there in that picture, I didn't think any Fiio LOD's (for the iPod/iPhone at least) had the cord coming out to the side? I like it, however, that might cause some difficulty when messing with the potentiometer. Not a big issue though. Can't wait til the E11 comes out on the market. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Be patience, we are making the first batch.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> I'm not sure I follow.


 

 the internal amp inside the sansa products, in my opinion, are better than the e5.  Its debatable and im sure ill catch hell for it, but when i had the e5 it made no difference at all with the fuze or the clip.  Just my two cents. The e11 will make a significant difference, I dont think the e5 works well with half decent mp3 players like the sansa fuze, clip, or larger ipods.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> What LOD is used with the iPhone there in that picture, I didn't think any Fiio LOD's (for the iPod/iPhone at least) had the cord coming out to the side? I like it, however, that might cause some difficulty when messing with the potentiometer. Not a big issue though. Can't wait til the E11 comes out on the market.


 

 The LOD is their new L9.


----------



## imackler

That's some exciting initial reactions from ClieOS! Can't wait to read more, but it seems like it's tough to imagine going wrong at this price point!


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





brooko said:


> The LOD is their new L9.


 

 Haha oh wow I am dumb. My apologies for being out of the loop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Brooko

I was going to wait for Razzer to get them at MP4 Nation.  But got caught in the hype and ordered both the E11 and L9 from the UK link instead as well.  Should know better ....... oh well.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> what are your $100-150 amps, if i may?


 
  They are all listed in my profile.


----------



## fatthumb

Btw is PJ BOX online store reliable? I'm looking to buy from them, price seems reasonable including shipping to Singapore.


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





fatthumb said:


> Btw is PJ BOX online store reliable? I'm looking to buy from them, price seems reasonable including shipping to Singapore.


 

 The price seems alright at about 84 SGD, inclusive of shipping. Also thinking whether I should get it from PJ Box than to wait for Jaben and Treoo to get their stocks.


----------



## fatthumb

Jaben stock will take quite a while to come I guess (the last time I went there they only carry E3).


----------



## Randius

However, there is no point in placing a bulk order at PJ Box since the postage to Singapore will jump significantly (8 GBP for 1 unit, 22 for 2 units, 35 for 3 units). And there's the thing about warranty.
   
  There is no news from Treoo as well.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





randius said:


> However, there is no point in placing a bulk order at PJ Box since the postage to Singapore will jump significantly (8 GBP for 1 unit, 22 for 2 units, 35 for 3 units). And there's the thing about warranty.
> 
> There is no news from Treoo as well.


 


  We can only ship 40pcs to PJBOX, and 20pcs to JABEN,  mass production will be start next month.


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We can only ship 40pcs to PJBOX, and 20pcs to JABEN,  mass production will be start next month.


 

 Do you mean Jaben Singapore?


----------



## Coupe

MIIIIICCCAAQAA WHERE ARE YOU!?!?!?


----------



## islubio

actually if it's 84 shipped to singapore it's quite a gd price. now wondering if should get from there too


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We can only ship 40pcs to PJBOX, and 20pcs to JABEN,  mass production will be start next month.


 


  Will there be any differences between these models and the mass produced ones? (i.e. the earlier models being hand soldered while the mass produced ones machine soldered)


----------



## Genocide174

When Will it approx. be available in Hong Kong?


----------



## fatthumb

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We can only ship 40pcs to PJBOX, and 20pcs to JABEN,  mass production will be start next month.


 
  Good to know this, I'll try to contact Jaben. E11 just looks so promising


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





fatthumb said:


> Good to know this, I'll try to contact Jaben. E11 just looks so promising


 

 Just contacted Jaben and they claimed the stock will be coming next week. But no indication on the price yet.


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





randius said:


> Just contacted Jaben and they claimed the stock will be coming next week. But no indication on the price yet.


 

 OH great news. Think i will get it from jaben then
  Did they say which day they will come in?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

@feiao: would it be possible for you to give us a *list of all the resellers* selling the e11, after u started massproduction?


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> @feiao: would it be possible for you to give us a *list of all the resellers* selling the e11, after u started massproduction?


 


  Ok, will do that! but now it is just trail production, and the quantity is only about 900pcs. the mass production will be start in next month.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Thanks feiao.
   
  Just post it as soon as massproduction begins.
   
  At least for me it would make stuff easier and i suppose i am not the only one.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks feiao.
> 
> Just post it as soon as massproduction begins.
> 
> At least for me it would make stuff easier and i suppose i am not the only one.


 

 Definitely not!


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





coupe said:


> MIIIIICCCAAQAA WHERE ARE YOU!?!?!?


 


  Hi,
   
  See this post here regarding E11 availability in the US:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/552605/fiio-e11-the-initial-impression/90#post_7453366
   
  Thanks!
   
  Jack


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genocide174* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely not!


 

  
  why, if i may ask?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> why, if i may ask?


 


  i think he meant it as a reply of "i suppose i am not the only one"


----------



## aLm0sT

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Ok, will do that! but now it is just trail production, and the quantity is only about 900pcs. the mass production will be start in next month.


 

 What's the difference between the trail production and the mass production?
 Will people be able to trade for the final version later on?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

There should be no mechanical or audible differences between the two versions, so asking for a swap is kind of silly unless the early versions have an obvious flaw. Frankly I have more confidence in the hand soldering of the final parts than I do in whatever will succeed it in mass production.


----------



## Coupe

Quote: 





alm0st said:


> What's the difference between the trail production and the mass production?
> Will people be able to trade for the final version later on?


 
   
  I would think logistics.  How much it costs to deliver, how their delivery went, were all supply lines consistent and accountable for all inventory.  Its like a test run before you put all your money on the road.
   
  Totally guessing btw


----------



## rydog

Quote: 





eraserxiv said:


> Will there be any differences between these models and the mass produced ones? (i.e. the earlier models being hand soldered while the mass produced ones machine soldered)


 
   
  @Feiao:  I would really like to know this too.  Will there be any differences at all between the E11's being released earlier compared to the mass produced E11's later? Such as the soldering or the finish or components used etc?
   
  I've already ordered one with an L9 LOD from pjbox by the way, can't wait to get it! 
   
  Thanks Feiao!


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> There should be no mechanical or audible differences between the two versions, so asking for a swap is kind of silly unless the early versions have an obvious flaw. Frankly I have more confidence in the hand soldering of the final parts than I do in whatever will succeed it in mass production.


 

 There shouldn't be any different between the two versions, except perhaps some of the soldering spot looks a tad nicer, more rounded because it is done on a soldering machine. However, do note that some of the components are not easy to solder on with soldering machine, like the 90 degree angled volume pot. Those places might still  need a human touch.


----------



## Soul Hoe

> Originally posted by *feiao* in thread *FiiO E11 - The Initial Impression*
> 
> BTW, we will not sell any hand make E11 to our customer, all E11 are soldered by machine


   
  So I guess there'll actually be very little difference, if any, to the end user of opting for the trial production.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> i think he meant it as a reply of "i suppose i am not the only one"


 
  this^^


----------



## JamesFiiO

Only engineer sample will be hand-soldered.  anyway, the cost of hand working is far more expensive than machine


----------



## hanson72

Hmmm, I was really close to buying the E7... But then I saw that this E11 is pretty much out now. I am not sure what I should get though. I do the majority of my listening at a desk, so a DAC would be really nice. But im not sure which would be best for me. I have a pair of Fischer Audio DBA-02's, Shure SRH750's, and AT AD700's with a macbook and a big PC I use. I am currently using the PA2v2 as my amp, but I am wanting to get a lil upgrade action going on.
  What do you guys think?


----------



## Pastel

Will mp4nation be selling these?


----------



## Fozzie

You should ask Raz at their forum. or here -
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/list/179/mp4-nation-s-premier-sponsor-forum


----------



## TheDreamthinker

This may sound stupid, but is the e11 actually_ out_ yet?


----------



## Genocide174

Being a portable amp, how will it do, connected to a pc compared to a dac? I don't feel like buying both the e11 and e7.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> This may sound stupid, but is the e11 actually_ out_ yet?


 

 The small trial batch (a few hundreds units made) is probably currently on their way to dealer. The first official run (upward to thousands unit) will be out by mid June, I believe.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





clieos said:


> The small trial batch (a few hundreds units made) is probably currently on their way to dealer. The first official run (upward to thousands unit) will be out by mid June, I believe.


 

 (Oh, i didn't expect anybody to actually understand my question.)
   
  Is the price of these trial batch units higher than of those which to come in mid-june?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> (Oh, i didn't expect anybody to actually understand my question.)
> 
> Is the price of these trial batch units higher than of those which to come in mid-june?


 
  The final price is basically determined by each local dealer, but it should be around $60 or so. Trial run is just a way for FiiO to find any manufacturing problem before it goes full out on production run. Since no problem is detected, the batch was released to the dealer who placed their order first. The price should be the same - that's my understanding.


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Being a portable amp, how will it do, connected to a pc compared to a dac? I don't feel like buying both the e11 and e7.


 

 the amp will amplify and the DAC will do digital to analig conversion. The E7 will do both.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

what do u mean by _manufacturing problem_, if i may ask?


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> what do u mean by _manufacturing problem_, if i may ask?


 

 There are some things which might not be revealed by trial productions of one or two units that may become an issue in mass or large batch production. This way if there does turn out to be any significant problem (which there doesn't seem to be, and which I doubt will happen given FiiO's track record) then they would only have to recall units from that batch and can rectify the issue for mass production, rather than creating several thousand flawed units.
  This is in no way an indication that flaws will or bevident or should be expected, it's just good principle.
   
  On price: the PJBOX price minus 20% UK VAT is £34, which is about $55. So so far, the prediction of <$60 seems to be accurate. Even with UK VAT it's only $65, which is still a damn good deal.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> what do u mean by _manufacturing problem_, if i may ask?


 
  By manufacturing problem, I don't mean fault in original design and such. FiiO already made working prototype months before the actual manufacturing, so the design should be very solid before going into manufacturing stage. But there is a difference between making one or two (or ten) prototype and making 5 hundreds or 1 thousands in a production line where many workers and machine are involved. You want to do a trial run of a decent size just to make sure everything flows smoothly instead of discovering that you have made 5 thousand flawed units where a worker might have misplaced one of the components because he received an outdated instruction manual. It is just a good manufacturing practice to have


----------



## TheDreamthinker

ok, that means setting up the production chain, from supplier to machinery and workers.


----------



## swbf2cheater

is pjbox the only place to order/pre order right now?  I just tried and they are out of stock lol, that first batch sold out quick didnt it heh


----------



## aLm0sT

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> is pjbox the only place to order/pre order right now?  I just tried and they are out of stock lol, that first batch sold out quick didnt it heh


 
    
  Quote:


jamesfiio said:


> 2, We will ship some E11 to Micca and PJBOX (UAS) before 13th. and other agents may receive E11  before the end of this month


 

 PJBOX is only getting 40pcs. That's not a whole lot.
  Ordered mine 2 days ago. Hopefully I wasn't too late.


----------



## imackler

Did you see Mike's review from Headfonia? Sorry if it's already been posted and I missed it: http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-e11-portable-amplifier/


----------



## Bigbuddha

Nice review at headfonia there for the E11 ... looks like Fiio really have come up with a wonderous little amp ... only question will be should I now replace my just new E7 for a E11 ... hmmm ... for $60 bucks might be worth a try ...


----------



## Angelbelow

Cool thanks for posting this. Funny I was holding out on the JDS cmoy incase this portable amp was better, nice to see some reviews come out that compare the too. thanks!
  
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> Did you see Mike's review from Headfonia? Sorry if it's already been posted and I missed it: http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-e11-portable-amplifier/


----------



## doof-ed

Quote: 





bigbuddha said:


> Nice review at headfonia there for the E11 ... looks like Fiio really have come up with a wonderous little amp ... only question will be should I now replace my just new E7 for a E11 ... hmmm ... for $60 bucks might be worth a try ...


 


 I'm the exact same. I'll either give my E7 to my twin or keep it for a DAC.
 I'm waiting on the X3 to come out so i can get a new portable rig all at the same time (hopefully with some Fischers!!)


----------



## cccy

I just got the E11 this evening ( Many thanks to Feiao for accepting my request to review the E11 and send me a unit ) . I just did a try on it and it was great with my Fischer Audio DBA-002 IEM. Will do further comparisons with my other amps and also borrowed equipment ( a studio - since music is recorded there, the equipment there should be of reference quality I guess ) . A few quick tries when I just opened it showed that it can play LOUD and with decent clarity ( I got some slight distortion at the maximum volume, high gain and high power settings when attempting to amp speakers, but I would question your hearing capability if you need to play that loudly on a headphone ) More details coming in when I get the review done as I test the E11 further.
  
  Quote: 





doof-ed said:


> I'm the exact same. I'll either give my E7 to my twin or keep it for a DAC.
> I'm waiting on the X3 to come out so i can get a new portable rig all at the same time (hopefully with some Fischers!!)


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





cccy said:


> I just got the E11 this evening ( Many thanks to Feiao for accepting my request to review the E11 and send me a unit ) . I just did a try on it and it was great with my Fischer Audio DBA-002 IEM. Will do further comparisons with my other amps and also borrowed equipment ( a studio - since music is recorded there, the equipment there should be of reference quality I guess ) . A few quick tries when I just opened it showed that it can play LOUD and with decent clarity ( I got some slight distortion at the maximum volume, high gain and high power settings when attempting to amp speakers, but I would question your hearing capability if you need to play that loudly on a headphone ) More details coming in when I get the review done as I test the E11 further.


 


  I'm sure you'd need that extra gain for a high-end orthodynamic.  Though one would have to question your sanity for even bringing one of those outside where you'd need a portable amp.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> I'm sure you'd need that extra gain for a high-end orthodynamic.  Though one would have to question your sanity for even bringing one of those outside where you'd need a portable amp.


 


  Merely having an account here puts your sanity into question....


----------



## slapshot30

Should the E11 be able to power an 80 ohm pair of headphones such as the Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro to their fullest potential? Anyone tried pairing the two yet?


----------



## justie

i wouldnt mind watching it power a 600 ohm beyerdynamic as well XD


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> Should the E11 be able to power an 80 ohm pair of headphones such as the Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro to their fullest potential? Anyone tried pairing the two yet?


 

  
  I'd like to know this aswell.
   
  slapshot, offtopic, can the e5 possibly power the dt770 pro 80 to loud volumes?


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> I'd like to know this aswell.
> 
> slapshot, offtopic, can the e5 possibly power the dt770 pro 80 to loud volumes?


 

 I'll let you know when I recieve them. I ordered from Jaben in Singapore so it'll be another week at the very latest. I remember reading the E5 powers them just fine, but I'll be getting the E11 for them anyways to get the best SQ (hopefully there is a noticeable difference). I remember reading the E11 makes the bass more prominent than the E5 does, especially with the EQ switched over.


----------



## rangel28

Is there a way to sign up for an alert somewhere to find out when the E11 will be available in the US? I was going to purchase the E7 this weekend and then I found out about the E11, so I'm holding off. I went to the FiiO site but couldn't find a place to sign up for alerts.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





rangel28 said:


> Is there a way to sign up for an alert somewhere to find out when the E11 will be available in the US? I was going to purchase the E7 this weekend and then I found out about the E11, so I'm holding off. I went to the FiiO site but couldn't find a place to sign up for alerts.


 


  I can't think of anything but to stop back here every so often.  There should be some stores receiving stock within a few weeks.  You could always send Micca an email to ask them to email you when they get some in stock.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

genocide174 said:


> I'd like to know this aswell.
> 
> slapshot, offtopic, can the e5 possibly power the dt770 pro 80 to loud volumes?




Absolutely. Ideal amping? No. Loud levels? You bet. I know because I used my DT770 Pro 80 for awhile that way.


----------



## swbf2cheater

thankfully i have a 32ohm dt770 Luke Skybeyer 
   
  *laughs maniacally as the lights dim


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> thankfully i have a 32ohm dt770 Luke Skybeyer
> 
> **laughs maniacally as the lights dim*


 

  
  Maniacally?  Does your Skybeyer come from the bizarro universe or something?


----------



## Soul Hoe

Boom!
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11#post_7472137


----------



## Jack C

Yes, great news!
   
  If all goes well (no customs delays, exams, weather, loss, theft, pilferage, etc), we hopefully will get them by the end of this week.
   
  Fingers crossed.
   
  Jack


----------



## cccy

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> I'll let you know when I recieve them. I ordered from Jaben in Singapore so it'll be another week at the very latest. I remember reading the E5 powers them just fine, but I'll be getting the E11 for them anyways to get the best SQ (hopefully there is a noticeable difference). I remember reading the E11 makes the bass more prominent than the E5 does, especially with the EQ switched over.


 

  
  Hey fellow Singaporean! I have been testing out the E11 for a few days already, the EQ on the E11 does give the bass a much stronger boost compared to the E5, but the E11 does cause the mids and highs to be a little recessed when the EQ is set at its highest settings. The E11 does produce some noticeable buzz ( Which I find quite similar to the E5 ) as long as the bass boost is on, even at the lowest boost settings when the unit is on but not playing any sound. When I compare the E11 to the E5 using the standard settings ( No bass boost ), the E11 does offer a slightly better SQ than the E5. An improvement, although the size of the E11 is significantly larger than the E5 ( Still small and light enough for portability IMO ) . Hope this helps.


----------



## r31t0

Quote: 





cccy said:


> Hey fellow Singaporean! I have been testing out the E11 for a few days already, the EQ on the E11 does give the bass a much stronger boost compared to the E5, but the E11 does cause the mids and highs to be a little recessed when the EQ is set at its highest settings. The E11 does produce some noticeable buzz ( Which I find quite similar to the E5 ) as long as the bass boost is on, even at the lowest boost settings when the unit is on but not playing any sound. When I compare the E11 to the E5 using the standard settings ( No bass boost ), the E11 does offer a slightly better SQ than the E5. An improvement, although the size of the E11 is significantly larger than the E5 ( Still small and light enough for portability IMO ) . Hope this helps.


 
   
  hey where u tried the e11 in sg?


----------



## Runo

Quote: 





justie said:


> i wouldnt mind watching it power a 600 ohm beyerdynamic as well XD


 

 I'm *honestly* thinking about getting a pair of DT770/600s to use with the e11. D'you suppose it won't work?  Maybe I'd have to take the 32ohm version then...


----------



## TheDreamthinker

they do seem to be quite powerful.....there should be no problem powering what so ever.


----------



## Koopa989

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Yes, great news!
> 
> If all goes well (no customs delays, exams, weather, loss, theft, pilferage, etc), we hopefully will get them by the end of this week.
> 
> ...


 
   
  do you happen to know how many youre going to get? more than say 40?...or 100?
   
  just wondering if ill have to grab one right away...


----------



## joezach

Quote: 





jack c said:


> Yes, great news!
> 
> If all goes well (no customs delays, exams, weather, loss, theft, pilferage, etc), we hopefully will get them by the end of this week.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow! I'll definitely get one. I got my E5 from Micca like a couple of months ago. The positive reviews about E11, made me very excited in owning one. So, how many units are you expecting, at least for the first batch? TIA


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Quote: 





koopa989 said:


> do you happen to know how many youre going to get? more than say 40?...or 100?
> 
> just wondering if ill have to grab one right away...


 

 X 2 I'm interested, I missed out on the E7 shortly after it came out because dealextreme screwed up, bought a PA2V2 and never looked back, but would like to give the E11 a shot...


----------



## swbf2cheater

Any chance the Micca Store will take some pre orders for the E11?  If so, Im ready to pay immediately


----------



## Jack C

Hey guys,
   
  I can appreciate the excitement you are feeling. 
   
  To keep this thread clean, I'll make future E11 availability and order related posts in the FiiO sponsored forum thread here:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11
   
  Jack


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

thedreamthinker said:


> they do seem to be quite powerful.....there should be no problem powering what so ever.




Hmmm... I honestly wouldn't recommend it. The DT770/600 needs quite a bit of juice. I wouldn't settle for anything less than the E9 for those. The 250ohm, maybe.


----------



## Angelbelow

Gonna be pairing the amp with my IPOD, would the L9 make a difference in sound quality compared to, lets say, a cheaper line cable?


----------



## cccy

Quote: 





r31t0 said:


> hey where u tried the e11 in sg?


 


   
  I bought a review set from Fiio itself for a review on a sg forum. In the midst of testing the device.


----------



## Runo

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well… I think I'll just order them nonetheless, fortunately in Germany internet shops HAVE TO give you a 14 day money back guarantee, so if it doesn't work out I can still just send them back.
   
  I read the 250 ohms weren't as good as either the 32s or the 600s, so if 600 doesn't work out I'll probably go with the 32s and skip the 250 ohm model. =)
   
  E9 is not an option for me, because I'll use them on the go a lot, so I need a portable amp.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm pretty sure a properly amped 250ohm will sound better than a 600ohm without the necessary amount of power.

The E11 is rated for 300ohm MAX. It will work with a 600ohm, but you're not getting it to its maximum potential.

I think people overrated how much more superior the 600ohms are, especially when people aren't gonna power them properly.


----------



## Runo

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'm pretty sure a properly amped 250ohm will sound better than a 600ohm without the necessary amount of power.
> 
> The E11 is rated for 300ohm MAX. It will work with a 600ohm, but you're not getting it to its maximum potential.
> 
> I think people overrated how much more superior the 600ohms are, especially when people aren't gonna power them properly.


 
   
  I started reading into the topic, and: You know? The articles I would trust, that seemed scientifically sound? They all said that the available voltage swing only limits the possible volume. An amp that is "not driving high impedance headphones properly" just ends up driving them only to a certain volume before clipping, so I'll just havta wait and see if that's gonna be enough for me.
   
  What CAN BE a problem is of course if you have _very low_ impedance headphones and an amp that has a high output impedance (like many portable DAP amps), because then the damping factor, which is important when it comes to stopping the inertia of a moving driver after a signal (specially at its resonant frequency), becomes too low to work properly, which kills definition (because sounds don't stop when they're suppsed to, driver can swing uncontrolled).
   
  Since the e11 has an output impedance of <1Ω, this should be no problem, _espe__cially_ with high impedance cans.
   
   
  Or do you have a scientific explanation why the portability and/or "underpoweredness" of the amp  would be detrimental to high impedance phones' sound? If somebody could provide that, I'd be really (and that isn't meant in an ironic way!) eager to hear, I've been searching for it, but just haven't yet been able to find one (yet?).


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





runo said:


> E9 is not an option for me, because I'll use them on the go a lot, so I need a portable amp.


 

 Then why, in the name of #%%#!,  are you going to be using big cans like the Beyers ?!? Seriously, this is my single pet hate on Head-Fi : you want to tow a Mack truck with a VW Bug ! The E9 was a perfectly good recommendation, but you have chosen to ignore it because you want to use massive cans portably ?
   
  Sure, it can be done but ***,
   
   
WHY ? 
   
  (Help me, Jeebus. Give me the strength to understand these people before my head explodes)


----------



## TT600R

Because it looks "cool"?


----------



## estreeter

Sadly, I suspect you may be on the right track.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





tt600r said:


> Because it looks "cool"?


 


  and that is what Im into headphones in the first place.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Im confused as to why others are confused.  He clearly said on the go and that he needs portable.  The e9 is not even remotely portable....so....ya just sayin'


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> Im confused as to why others are confused.  He clearly said on the go and that he needs portable.  The e9 is not even remotely portable....so....ya just sayin'


 

 As opposed to the DT770, a headphone renowned for its ability to be used in a portable environment - er, wait ......
   
  Guys, I have absolutely nothing against those who are trying to put a transportable rig together, but that isn the same animal as 'portable'. Anyone sitting on a bus with a pair of DT770s would look and feel every bit as silly as I would with my AD900s - the difference is that I wouldnt need a large amp to drive my A-Ts.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I guess certain people don't care about wearing such a huge pair of goofy looking headphones out in public. I don't mean that the DT770 is goofy looking (I find them to be quite sexy actually), but since they're so big... well they just look goofy on the go, IMHO.


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> As opposed to the DT770, a headphone renowned for its ability to be used in a portable environment - er, wait ......
> 
> Guys, I have absolutely nothing against those who are trying to put a transportable rig together, but that isn the same animal as 'portable'. Anyone sitting on a bus with a pair of DT770s would look and feel every bit as silly as I would with my AD900s - the difference is that I wouldnt need a large amp to drive my A-Ts.


 
   He can join my super awesome club for people who think the DT770 is somewhat portable.


----------



## Runo

No, it's not about looks or coolness, guys, relax.
   
  First, on the go doesn't have to mean on the bus 
  Secondly, I tried IEMs, they give me a headache and take tons of tries to get to seal properly. I have strange ears.
  I tried supraaural, too (I'm even using a pair these days), but_ they_ hurt my ears after half an hour or so, unless their clamping force is near zero, in which case they tend to fall off or at least shift out of a good sounding position much too easily and/or don't isolate very well.
   
  So that leaves me with non-sealing earbuds or circumaural cans if I want to be able to listen for multiple hours.
  Earbuds leak sound like crazy, plus I haven't found really good sounding ones yet.
   
  Now, _are_ there _any_ circumaural cans that are _really_ smaller or less "showy" than the DT770s (which, I agree, _are_ quite obnoxiously big)?
  Point is, I don't want to sacrifice either sound or comfort for not looking goofy. I don't care enough to do that. A certain amount of quirkyness is okay in my book


----------



## swbf2cheater

Its important to know that the DT770 is deceptive.  If you have never held one or seen it up close, odds are good your first thought will be "hmm, its not nearly as big as it looked in the pictures"  It isnt that big, they are on the small end of the full size headphones.  The AD700/900 and the AKGs are way bigger.  The phiaton MS400 is technically circumaurial if you do the easy cotton stuffing mod.  A bit of cotton stuffed under the pad puffs them out a bit but they still remain very small.  There is the Denon D1001, or the D1100, both are small and circumaurial, and sound fantastic.  If you can raise your budget a bit, maybe even the Phiaton PS500, which is just as large as a DT770 but its damned sexy if you ask me.
   
  Personally, if you want the best of all worlds I would snag a used Denon D1001.  Its small, well built, circumaurial and sounds great right out of an mp3 player.
   
  Wait until mid to late July for the new 9wave NW Studio earbuds if hanging style iems are on your menu in the near future


----------



## Runo

I'll answer via private message, okay?, to not derail this thread any more/ longer


----------



## goodvibes

Forget the ratings, the E11 should drive 600 ohms just fine. It's simply a matter of gain and if it plays loud enough for your purposes. Driving a higher impedance is electrically easy. It's just a matter of whether the amp swings enough voltage. It shouldn't run out of current. 600 ohm headhones are intended for home use and are not built with effeciency in mind so I'm sure the spec is there to prevent someone from finding a mismatch but there is no technical reason why 600 ohms would present an problem other than overall effeciency which would be case by case.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Guys, I have absolutely nothing against those who are trying to put a transportable rig together, but that isn the same animal as 'portable'. Anyone sitting on a bus with a pair of DT770s would look and feel every bit as silly as I would with my AD900s - the difference is that I wouldnt need a large amp to drive my A-Ts.


 


  The Beyers won't break if someone looks at them sideways.  The 770s almost pass my test for consumer electronics durability, which just about nothing except for the original NES controller and the Wiimote do.  That test (or rather thought experiment) is:  Will it still work after I beat someone to death with it?
   
  They also come with a nice cary-case


----------



## estreeter

What about sound leakage on the Beyers ? My DT440s leaked like a sieve, whether I was wearing them or not.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> What about sound leakage on the Beyers ? My DT440s leaked like a sieve, whether I was wearing them or not.


 

  
  The velour pads on the 770s can leak a little at headbanging volumes because they don't seal all that well but if you get the Beyer gel pads I'm pretty sure you'll go deaf first.  Even the velours are dead silent at anything I'd call reasonable.  Their isolation means you don't have to crank them either and the gel pads make that better too.
   
  I've never even seen a 440, but the 770s sure as hell aren't like the Denon Dx000s or something if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## PXSS

maverickronin said:


> The velour pads on the 770s can leak a little at headbanging volumes because they don't seal all that well but if you get the Beyer gel pads I'm pretty sure you'll go deaf first.  Even the velours are dead silent at anything I'd call reasonable.  Their isolation means you don't have to crank them either and the gel pads make that better too.
> 
> I've never even seen a 440, but the 770s sure as hell aren't like the Denon Dx000s or something if that's what you're thinking.




Hey! Don't diss the denons =p
They aren't as bad as some tend to describe them.
Sure, they aren't as silent as the DT770 but then again they aren't meant to be. Semi-open design does lend itself to some leakage but I havent heard anyone in my family wear them loud enough so I would be able to distinguish what they were listening to in a living room where it isn't dead silent but noise levels are kept relatively low, while sitting about 5 feet away.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote:


pxss said:


> Hey! Don't diss the denons =p
> They aren't as bad as some tend to describe them.
> Sure, they aren't as silent as the DT770 but then again they aren't meant to be. Semi-open design does lend itself to some leakage but I havent heard anyone in my family wear them loud enough so I would be able to distinguish what they were listening to in a living room where it isn't dead silent but noise levels are kept relatively low, while sitting about 5 feet away.


 

 They must listen soft.  I've owned both the 2000s and the 5000s and I usually listen quiet enough that they're like that even if I take them off but most other people I let listen to them cranked them loud enough that the lyrics were _understandable _from several feet away.  When dealing with an issue as variable as volume I think its best to go with a worst case scenerio.
   
  Grados are the worst for leakage though.  They're louder outside than in.  Once my brother was playing his DS with some Grados and from several feet away they were louder and sounded better than the DS' own speakers.  That really has nothing to do with this topic but I find it hilarious enough to share...


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Grados are the worst for leakage though.  They're louder outside than in.  Once my brother was playing his DS with some Grados and from several feet away they were louder and sounded better than the DS' own speakers.  That really has nothing to do with this topic but I find it hilarious enough to share...


 
   
  Disagree, and I would have readily agreed just a few months back. I have ripped most of the guts out of my SR60s (Bilavideo mods) and there is very little either side of the drivers - they are like little speakers sitting flat on my bedside table. That said, they werent built with the large cans on the AD900s, which seem to have been designed to be as open as possible - not quite the 'ear speaker' design of the K1000/Stax, but leaning in that direction. Even though they dont sit flat when I take them off, more sound leaks from these than any pair of cans I have owned. In some ways, it defeats the purpose of owning headphones - to enjoy music or movies without disturbing anyone else.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Shipment of E11 ( updated May, 19 )  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11-updated-may-19


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Personally, on the go I use the PortaPro's they sound simply incredible out of the PA2V2, but I find the PA2V2 a little pocket unfriendly, which is why I'm so interested in the E11, reasonable price, well reviewed so far, sleek profile, I MUST get one!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





blasto_brandino said:


> Personally, on the go I use the PortaPro's they sound simply incredible out of the PA2V2, but I find the PA2V2 a little pocket unfriendly, which is why I'm so interested in the E11, reasonable price, well reviewed so far, sleek profile, I MUST get one!


 

 Lol!  You have an Arrow and Leckerton.  You're such an amp whore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't forget to add the E11 to the comparo.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Disagree, and I would have readily agreed just a few months back. I have ripped most of the guts out of my SR60s (Bilavideo mods) and there is very little either side of the drivers - they are like little speakers sitting flat on my bedside table. That said, they werent built with the large cans on the AD900s, which seem to have been designed to be as open as possible - not quite the 'ear speaker' design of the K1000/Stax, but leaning in that direction. Even though they dont sit flat when I take them off, more sound leaks from these than any pair of cans I have owned. In some ways, it defeats the purpose of owning headphones - to enjoy music or movies without disturbing anyone else.


 

 Even more leakage than the Grados?  That is an accomplishment.


----------



## triiiangle

I just ordered the E11 from Micca.  Should be shipped in about a week.


----------



## rcairncross76

are people aware that it has been shipped to the UK and USA?
http://www.fiio.com.cn/news/index.aspx?ID=74


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Yes. There's a thread about shipping here.


----------



## Thecoolguy

My E11 should arrive in 2-3 days.  When I receive it, I'll post a short comparison of it and the PA2V2 in this thread.


----------



## vinay2070

Guys, A quick question. Is e11 the best amp under 100 $. Will there be any noticable difference if I use this between clip+ and HD595?
   
  Also will there be a hiss, If I connect a low impedance(20 ohms) turbine coppers to it?
  Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





vinay2070 said:


> Guys, A quick question. Is e11 the best amp under 100 $. Will there be any noticable difference if I use this between clip+ and HD595?
> 
> Also will there be a hiss, If I connect a low impedance(20 ohms) turbine coppers to it?
> Thanks


 

 If you wait a few days, most of the first batch buyer will probably receive their E11 by the end of the week or early next, then perhaps they can answer your question.
   
  Hiss is not just impedance related. It also has to do with sensitivity and the frequency response. Generally BA based IEM is much easily affected by hiss. I have tried 16ohm dynamic and didn't hear any hiss, yet the 36ohm SE530 can pick it up.


----------



## vinay2070

ClieOS, Read your review on E11, and its seems to be dark as per you. I was thinking for my 50 Ohms HD595 and 20 Ohms Monster Copper pros(dynamic drivers) should I go for a E7 or E 11? Wide Sound stage and fun sounding is what Iam looking for. But the amp should not alter the FR too much.
   
  I probably wont be running anything over 50 Ohms in the future.
   
  If I have to get an amp, they need to reach my Bro's home by 8th of june. So time is an issue, cant delay too much though.
   
  And thanks for the replies.


----------



## ClieOS

Between E7 and E11, my recommendation will always got to the E11 unless you need a DAC.. However, I don't see either E7 or E11 to be fun sounding per se. Perhaps something like cmoyBB or SoundMAGIC A10 is more fitting to that description as they tends to add more coloration to the sound. Don't know about the shipping though, you just have to contact a seller for that.


----------



## Soul Hoe

vinay2070 said:


> Guys, A quick question. Is e11 the best amp under 100 $. Will there be any noticable difference if I use this between clip+ and HD595?
> 
> Also will there be a hiss, If I connect a low impedance(20 ohms) turbine coppers to it?
> Thanks


 

 I should receive my E11 in the next couple of days. When I do, I'll be able to tell you how it sounds between my HD 595 and Cowon J3... if that would be of any use?


----------



## eos5d

Hi everyone.  I'm happy to share that I just got 3 units of E11 on today already.  2 of the units are for my friends.  I just only tried for a while because it hasn't been charged yet.  I have a chance to try it on last January.  The outlook design seems to be remain the same but I cannot recall any difference on the sound.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyway, I found something interesting.  The capacitors inside the 2 units are different.  I don't have the third one to compare because my friend took it already.  Sounds like they are the same.


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Between E7 and E11, my recommendation will always got to the E11 unless you need a DAC.. However, I don't see either E7 or E11 to be fun sounding per se. Perhaps something like cmoyBB or SoundMAGIC A10 is more fitting to that description as they tends to add more coloration to the sound. Don't know about the shipping though, you just have to contact a seller for that.


 

 Would you maybe be able to do a comparison between the A10 and the E11?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Would you maybe be able to do a comparison between the A10 and the E11?


 
  Already did that in my E11 review.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Is there any way, to make it possible for the e11 to be charged and used at the same time?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Is there any way, to make it possible for the e11 to be charged and used at the same time?


 


  x1
   
  Being able to use E11 while it charges would be a huge thing for me too.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





roller said:


> x1
> 
> Being able to use E11 while it charges would be a huge thing for me too.


 
   
  This will not be possible as the E11 has a protection circuit that prevents the E11 from being used while it is charging.
   
  Jack


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





jack c said:


> This will not be possible as the E11 has a protection circuit that prevents the E11 from being used while it is charging.
> 
> Jack


 

 That really is crap.....but as the e11 is supposed to be quite unique in this pricerange (sq/price), i will try to look over those (minor) inconveniences. 
   
  If there are any better options available on the market i don't know of, please tell me.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





jack c said:


> This will not be possible as the E11 has a protection circuit that prevents the E11 from being used while it is charging.
> 
> Jack


 


  Thank you, Jack. Seems I'll have to look elsewhere, as that single feature is essential for my usage.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Is there any way, to make it possible for the e11 to be charged and used at the same time?


 

 Might not be ideal, but a BL-5B charger can be had for less than $5 on eBay. You'll also need a spare battery of course


----------



## Monsieur

Hey what is the difference between this and the E9? They're both amps right? So is it just a more portable one? Will it be better or worse than the E9? Thanks. I'm thinking about getting the e7+e9 combo but if this is a better amp then I don't know.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





monsieur said:


> Hey what is the difference between this and the E9? They're both amps right? So is it just a more portable one? Will it be better or worse than the E9? Thanks. I'm thinking about getting the e7+e9 combo but if this is a better amp then I don't know.


 

 I would think the better questions will be, do you need an amp? What are your goal for getting an amp?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





			
				ClieOS said:
			
		

> Might not be ideal, but a BL-5B charger can be had for less than $5 on eBay. You'll also need a spare battery of course


 

 The e11 uses the BL-5B battery right?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> The e11 uses the BL-5B battery right?


 
  Of course.


----------



## gazeds

hi clieos would the e11 be better on low gain or high gain for grado's


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





gazeds said:


> hi clieos would the e11 be better on low gain or high gain for grado's


 

 E11 always sounds a little bit better for me on high gain.


----------



## vinay2070

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Between E7 and E11, my recommendation will always got to the E11 unless you need a DAC.. However, I don't see either E7 or E11 to be fun sounding per se. Perhaps something like cmoyBB or SoundMAGIC A10 is more fitting to that description as they tends to add more coloration to the sound. Don't know about the shipping though, you just have to contact a seller for that.


 

 ClieOS,  Sorry for asking you once again 
   
  My budget is sub 100 $. 
  I have HD595(50 ohms) and Monster Coppers(20 ohms).
  I want an amp(dac not necessary).
  Should have bass boost option.
  Should not change the FR much unless I use the Bass boost option.
  Should not make my coppers hiss
  Should be portable, rugged and small.
  Which one do you suggest in one word?
   
  Thanks a lot.

  Quote: 





soul hoe said:


> I should receive my E11 in the next couple of days. When I do, I'll be able to tell you how it sounds between my HD 595 and Cowon J3... if that would be of any use?


 

 Sure, why not? 
   
  Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





vinay2070 said:


> ClieOS,  Sorry for asking you once again
> ...
> Which one do you suggest in one word?


 

 E11.


----------



## Monsieur

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I would think the better questions will be, do you need an amp? What are your goal for getting an amp?


 

 I'm probably going to be using it with Sennheiser HD 650 headphones. I am thinking about getting an E7 + E9 combo, but should I get the E7 + E11 or another DAC with an E11? I want to get the most out of them.
   
  Basically which is better as an amp for the HD 650 headphones, the E9 amp or the E11 amp?
   
  I'm going to guess that the E9 is better but is not as portable which is why people would consider the E11, also because it's cheaper.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

You should pick the one that is most practical to you first. If you want a desktop rig with USB DAC< then it is the E7+E9 combo. If you want a portable amp, E11.


----------



## vinay2070

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E11.


 
   
  Thanks Guru


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Why is it still sold out on pjbox?


----------



## gazeds

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Why is it still sold out on pjbox?


 


 it mean's there sold out and waiting for more stock


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





gazeds said:


> it mean's there sold out and waiting for more stock


 

 Come on.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Are they _still_ _or_ _already_ sold out?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Come on.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I don't think any vendor is getting more than one shipment from the first production.  Other vendors around the world are just receiving their shipments. After that, I don't think we'll see another E11 shipment for 2-3 weeks. 
   
  Jack


----------



## swbf2cheater

I got mine earlier this morning, loving it.  Its a solid amp


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





jack c said:


> I don't think any vendor is getting more than one shipment from the first production.  Other vendors around the world are just receiving their shipments. After that, I don't think we'll see another E11 shipment for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Jack


 
   
  The e11's the people just received, where those trail units?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> The e11's the people just received, where those trail units?


 

  
  Yes. E11's have been in very short supply. I believe pjbox pre-sold all the units in their initial shipment within the span of 2-3 days a couple of weeks ago. Your best bet would be to buy it from another seller who have yet to receive their first shipment, and who is able to ship to your location.
   
  Jack


----------



## TheDreamthinker

It's quite very difficult to find a reseller in my region.
  The nearest place i can get it from is the UK.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

lol the E11 sold out so fast. Im happy for FiiO, they make great customer - company communication, bigger companies should learn from this


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> lol the E11 sold out so fast. Im happy for FiiO, they make great customer - company communication, bigger companies should learn from this


 


  Yes, the more bigger a company gets, the less they normally care about customer satisfaction


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





thedreamthinker said:


> Yes, the more bigger a company gets, the less they normally care about customer satisfaction


 


  Well, let's hope that's not the case!


----------



## scare

I'm a little late to the party here, but where would a good place be to get my preciousss this amp? I'm aware most places will be out of stock, due to high demand and a limited first production run. Which retailer do you guys suggest I keep an eye on for someone located in California?


----------



## Genocide174

I suggest you take a look at this thread:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/554035/shipment-of-e11-updated-may-24/45#post_7495268


----------



## wje

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I got mine earlier this morning, loving it.  Its a solid amp


 
  Thanks for hooking us up with the information that Micca Store had them in stock. If it were not for your post, I wouldn't have been a benefactor of this first batch.


----------



## Runo

Hopefully mine will arrive today (Friday)… wasn't in the mail yesterday, but obviously it takes a little longer from GB to Germany than to other UK adresses, so I'm not impatient… yet. But it's hard seeing you all have fun with them already! On the other paw, it's nice to read a few more opinions and see the awesome pics some of you posted. Thanks for that!
   
  Johann


----------



## swbf2cheater

Quote: 





wje said:


> Thanks for hooking us up with the information that Micca Store had them in stock. If it were not for your post, I wouldn't have been a benefactor of this first batch.


 

 I live to serve the community 
   
  *shuffles away like Igor from Young Frankenstein


----------



## vinay2070

Already sold out at micca? sad. I have to get it from lynx now.


----------



## epyon

Thank god I lurk around here so much or I would have missed out on my e11.  Loving this thing!


----------



## razzer001

Fiio E11 giveaway


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





vinay2070 said:


> Already sold out at micca? sad. I have to get it from lynx now.


 


  Not yet, but probably soon.
   
  Jack


----------



## ctvr

ahhh suhweett .. how i wish they had track changes button


----------



## jerg

Is Head-direct a good place to buy this? Do they have this in stock?


----------



## Tarheels23

Just received my E11 from Micca in the mail! OMG the E11 got my IPhone4 paired with my Denon 2000 sounding totally different. I swear the bass in this thing is crazy! My IP4 is easily 2 to 3 times louder than it's ever been. Put me down as a happy E11 customer.


----------



## Angelbelow

Does it matter which gain I use? I have UE 700s which are low impedance and higher on the sensitivity. Would setting it on high gain improve my sound quality? As far as I can tell it def. gives it a boost in volume.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





angelbelow said:


> Does it matter which gain I use? I have UE 700s which are low impedance and higher on the sensitivity. Would setting it on high gain improve my sound quality? As far as I can tell it def. gives it a boost in volume.


 
  If you can tell a difference between high and low gain, uses low gain.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





tarheels23 said:


> Just received my E11 from Micca in the mail! OMG the E11 got my IPhone4 paired with my Denon 2000 sounding totally different. I swear the bass in this thing is crazy! My IP4 is easily 2 to 3 times louder than it's ever been. Put me down as a happy E11 customer.


 
   
  Yes, it's quite unbelievable what such an amp such as the $60 E11 will do for a pair of headphones.  Imagine all of the headphone trading and upgrades that may have occurred because people were probably not supplying their headphones with the right amount of power and current.  With that being said, we have a new "economical" baseline to use for judging our headphone purchases - and the performance that the headphones are capable of providing.  Before the FioO E11, I could have easily dropped another $500 - 600 in my next pair of headphones for that extra bit of gain.  Now, the proper amp takes the existing headphones and redefines the capabilities.  The result?  I probably won't make that big headphone jump right away.  However, now I just have to wonder how much that leap would sound with the E11 ?   Hmm ...
   
  I guess I should start saving more for a regular non-portable headphone amp.  I'd like to see what a $500 Schiit would do for my listening pleasure.  I hope it would be da Schiit.


----------



## wildcatman

Guy where can I buy this amp online please?
  Thanks.


----------



## mohinder

You can get the E11 from Head Direct.  Head-direct.com


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Wrote a review. Shameless plug goes here.
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/557037/


----------



## goodvibes

I've switched to low power mode and hi gain. Using an Ipod touch 3 with vinyl transcriptions from LP12/ARO/Troika etc to a Nagra VI at 16/48 wav. With my effecient IEMs, lo power is not as heavy and preferred for me. I'll try with some K701s next week to see which power position I prefer there. Hi gain is always better for me.


----------



## metsubushi

if I get this do I have to buy one of those LOD things?


----------



## roker

Quote: 





metsubushi said:


> if I get this do I have to buy one of those LOD things?


 


  if you're connecting it to an iPod, I would
   
  a line out is better than trying to amp the headphone out
   
  Fiio has them really cheap, so it shouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Mochan

I got to try this one out. I honestly wasn't impressed by the sound. Messy bass and ultra-recessed mids. Treble is decent, can get grainy.
   
  All in all, a let down after the E7. I was surprised by its size, though, it was very small.
  It's also has a lot more gain than the E7, a very loud amp considering how small it is.
   
  It's a starter amp, at the price you can't complain, but those who have an E7 or better don't need it.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





mochan said:


> I got to try this one out. I honestly wasn't impressed by the sound. Messy bass and ultra-recessed mids. Treble is decent, can get grainy.
> 
> All in all, a let down after the E7. I was surprised by its size, though, it was very small.
> It's also has a lot more gain than the E7, a very loud amp considering how small it is.
> ...


 
   
  Wonder if it comes down to the cans you're using?  With my SRH840's, I found the E11 was more pleasant tonally than the E7.  I also found the complete opposite - E7 (which can be cold) could sometimes get grainy on the AD700s, less so on the Shures, while the E11 added a touch of warmth to the highs, was great on the mids, and better controlled on the bass.
   
  Which of your fine cans were you using Mochan?  Wondering if it has a bearing?


----------



## kiteki

So is there any point in getting this thing if I already use a Teclast T51 / S:Flo 2?  I dunno I'm looking for _some_ kind of portable amp but it has to be better than the T51... lol.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> So is there any point in getting this thing if I already use a Teclast T51 / S:Flo 2?  I dunno I'm looking for _some_ kind of portable amp but it has to be better than the T51... lol.


 


  Sure. Actually the T51 is a great example of where an amp like the E11 can really help.  In my experience the headphone output of the T51 is fairly weak, so using an amp connected to the T51's line-out jack can provide a lot more usable volume. 
   
  Jack


----------



## jjsoviet

So I'm looking for a cheap portable amp for under $100 and it seems the E11 would fit the bill. I'm thinking of pairing this with my rather flat Zune HD and into my HD25 - good idea? I need something that ups the top-end of the spectrum as well as more control of the low-end. I have read ClieOS' review and he says it's very transparent and dynamic-sounding especially with the high-gain settings, which in my opinion would come in handy for my setup. So... should I gun for it?


----------



## kiteki

Quote:


jack c said:


> Sure. Actually the T51 is a great example of where an amp like the E11 can really help.  In my experience the headphone output of the T51 is fairly weak, so using an amp connected to the T51's line-out jack can provide a lot more usable volume.
> 
> Jack


 
   
  Ok, well I haven't needed to put the volume of of the Teclast T51 on max yet, I find it powerful enough for all the equipment I have so far, I guess I'll hold off on the E11 then, I was just concerned about sound quality not volume really, I see you have a DT880 and Senn650, I guess those are the devices the Teclast can't handle, nice to know the E11 can! Am I right? Thx.
   
  /kiteki


----------



## roker

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> So I'm looking for a cheap portable amp for under $100 and it seems the E11 would fit the bill. I'm thinking of pairing this with my rather flat Zune HD and into my HD25 - good idea? I need something that ups the top-end of the spectrum as well as more control of the low-end. I have read ClieOS' review and he says it's very transparent and dynamic-sounding especially with the high-gain settings, which in my opinion would come in handy for my setup. So... should I gun for it?


 

  
  I was hoping someone would pair up an HD25 with an ipod/iphone with the e11.
   
  Currently I don't feel like I get that full sound my home setup gives me, while I'm not expecting miracle, I'm hoping the e11 can get a bit closer than with the inbuilt iPhone amp.


----------



## Clincher09

Has anyone paired the E11 with the Denon D2Ks?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Quote:
> 
> Ok, well I haven't needed to put the volume of of the Teclast T51 on max yet, I find it powerful enough for all the equipment I have so far, I guess I'll hold off on the E11 then, I was just concerned about sound quality not volume really, I see you have a DT880 and Senn650, I guess those are the devices the Teclast can't handle, nice to know the E11 can! Am I right? Thx.
> 
> /kiteki


 
   
  Hi,
   
  I sometimes feel it's more about headroom than absolute volume. What I enjoy is a sense of absolute effortlessness when the amplifier has good power reserves to handle the peaks and dynamics even if the overall volume isn't at maximum. This is part of what we perceive as "strain" when amplifiers get pushed close to their limits.
   
  The DT880/600 is definitely tough to drive loud, and I also have some SoundMagic IEMs that are not that efficient and requires a good amount of power.
   
  Jack


----------



## adani

I wonder if anybody tested E11 with re-262's and checked if there is any difference in sound when plugged directly into the amp versus using supplied TRRS-to-usual-3,5 jack converter cable.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





adani said:


> I wonder if anybody tested E11 with re-262's and checked if there is any difference in sound when plugged directly into the amp versus using supplied TRRS-to-usual-3,5 jack converter cable.


 


  I find myself intrigued by the design and reported sound signature of the RE-262's, also planning on getting an E11 for a "safe to lose (due to the low cost) carry-everywhere" amp.
   
  HiFiMAN/Head-Direct's use of TRRS for balanced signal is interesting, but currently without a home (meaning the HM-601, HM-602, and HM-801 do not (at this time) support Balanced topology despite the TRRS plug on certain models of headphones/IEMs like the RE-ZERO, and RE-262. I'm curious to see what will happen down the road with that, but also find *adani's* question to be quite relevant to my interest in the RE-262. 
   
  If anybody could shed some light on that topic, I would be appreciative.
   
  Thanks,
  -FLACvest


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





adani said:


> I wonder if anybody tested E11 with re-262's and checked if there is any difference in sound when plugged directly into the amp versus using supplied TRRS-to-usual-3,5 jack converter cable.


 

 There is no difference in sound. The 3.5mm socket FiiO used for the E11 just happens to work like a TRRS adapter.


----------



## adani

Quote: 





clieos said:


> There is no difference in sound. The 3.5mm socket FiiO used for the E11 just happens to work like a TRRS adapter.


 
   
  Well, its' a shame E11 does not incorporate balanced output, since there is no difference in sound... but then, considering its price, I guess it is too much to wish for.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





clieos said:


> There is no difference in sound. The 3.5mm socket FiiO used for the E11 just happens to work like a TRRS adapter.


 
  that sounds "comfortable" !! or at least less bothersome


----------



## samyb123

Will it improve the sound on my xb-500's?


----------



## Smallville

When do you think Amazon will start selling the E11? I have $30ish in promotional credit there and I've been looking for a portable amp.


----------



## vinay2070

I got the Fiio E11 Long back from Lynx. Its my first amp and so I have nothing to compare with.
   
  To be honest this is what I felt.
   
  1)It makes a difference listening to my HD595 with sansa clip+. Its adds lots of power to drive that headphone.
  2)It did not modify the frequency response.
  3)But in the High gain, I felt that the audio slightly was warmed and lost details on the highs kinda effect. And I still prefer the low gain.
  4) The bass boost was a nice feature. I always keep it at 2.
   
  Overall Iam very satisfied with the purchase. Great Product for the price. Exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks ClieOS for the suggestion.


----------



## Genocide174

Would anyone care to explain what the difference between low- and high gain is?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Would anyone care to explain what the difference between low- and high gain is?


 

 Search is your friend - 3 links which give an insight .....
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/543242/q-high-gain-low-gain-quality-difference
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/367367/low-gain-high-gain
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/277525/gain-setting-high-or-low
   
  Hope this helps


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Search is your friend - 3 links which give an insight .....
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/543242/q-high-gain-low-gain-quality-difference
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/367367/low-gain-high-gain
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/277525/gain-setting-high-or-low
> ...


 

 It did, thanks!!


----------



## Brooko

No probs - I learnt a bit more reading them too


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





brooko said:


> No probs - I learnt a bit more reading them too


 


  Haha! I just thought of how stupid I was not to think of the search bar 
   
  Anyways, seems the difference between high and low gain is the same as lowering and increasing the volume in general. Pretty odd since adjusting the volume does the exact same thing? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





genocide174 said:


> Haha! I just thought of how stupid I was not to think of the search bar
> 
> Anyways, seems the difference between high and low gain is the same as lowering and increasing the volume in general. Pretty odd since adjusting the volume does the exact same thing? Or did I miss something?


 

 Yeah - pretty much how I read it as well.  Just means for low impedance cans/iems, you can increase volume on the potentiometer of an amp and avoid channel imbalance (at really low levels).  Makes adjustments easier as well.  The high gain gives you a boost for higher impedance cans.  That's why the E11 looked attractive to me - especially eventually when I go to something a little higher up the chain (HD600 or maybe a Beyer).  Switch the gain, hopefully have no issues driving them.
   
  The plan is to get the better headphones next - then better amp/dac again sometime in the future.


----------



## adani

Can anybody suggest how E11 compares to Minibox-E+? The latter is a more expensive amp, but putting price aside, can E11 be a worthy competitor?


----------



## Clincher09

Does anyone know if they will be selling this on Amazon anytime soon?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Does anyone know if they will be selling this on Amazon anytime soon?


 


  Its is on Japan amazon now, More expensive than I expected.


----------



## Genocide174

Does anyone know where to buy the nokia battery with increased mAh?


----------



## Genocide174

I got my e11 today and I'm loving it!

 Brief thoughts:

 This thing is POWERFUL. Even on low gain I can't use more than 6 - 7 (max is 8 ) on my DT770 pro 80 ohm, before it goes TOO loud. Bass boost is amazing, the difference is so clear even my dog could feel it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the look, it's sexy and smaller than i originally thought.

 I'm very glad they made the battery exchangable, means endless batteries. Also some member in the e11 topic said that there's battery's with almost double the power!

 The only thing I'm not liking so much is how you turn it on. I like to have my volume at the same level at all times. But since you have to turn the potentiometer all the way down to turn it off and turn it back up to turn it on, that's not an option.

 I'd just like to thank Alex again for the awesome help!

 Cheers.


----------



## kanuka

has anyone tried the E11 with the yuin ok1? can it drive them to 100%? i heard that it's good for the pk1 but also heard the ok1 are harder to drive


----------



## Genocide174

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> has anyone tried the E11 with the yuin ok1? can it drive them to 100%? i heard that it's good for the pk1 but also heard the ok1 are harder to drive


 


  I highly doubt it can't, this thing has lots o' power.


----------



## ebjred

How does this amp compare to fiio e7, ibasso d2+, and Little Dot i+?
  (If all were same price, which would be the best to buy?)


----------



## Hab

I've had my E11 for a week or so now and I'm amazed at the sound quality of this thing. I've always been a bit scepticle of portable amps (mainly because I bought myself an E5, and apart from the volume , it did little to improve sound).
   
  But this thing, my oh my, LOD'd out of my iPod Classic it really does make my IE8's sing, I've been listening to my collection all over again, and where I may have been a bit let down with my Sennheisers in the past, that is no longer the case. This combination packs a mighty wallop and highs are so much clearer and more defined now, and the music just has so much more weight and definition.
   
  Best £40 I've spent in a long time and highly recommended!
   
  Trouble is, now I know what a portable amp can really do, it might get me itching to upgrade sooner rather than later.


----------



## rainy nights

kanuka said:


> has anyone tried the E11 with the yuin ok1? can it drive them to 100%? i heard that it's good for the pk1 but also heard the ok1 are harder to drive




I don't think, the E11 can barely drive Koss KSC75.


----------



## islubio

Hmm.. they drive my superlux hd660(150x2ohm) fine. Pair with the grubdac i only have to set volume at 3 else it will be too loud.
  High gain n high power. drivers my gr07(150ohm) easily too.


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





rainy nights said:


> I don't think, the E11 can barely drive Koss KSC75.


 


  that's hard to believe as the e11 can drive the yuin pk1 with 150ohm. and the ksc75 have 60ohm, dont seem to even need an amp , and of course not this fiio.
  my question was, after i know they can drive the pk1 , and i heard  the ok1 are a harder to drive


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





islubio said:


> Hmm.. they drive my superlux hd660(150x2ohm) fine. Pair with the grubdac i only have to set volume at 3 else it will be too loud.
> High gain n high power. drivers my gr07(150ohm) easily too.


 

 what is that 150x2ohm ??


----------



## rainy nights

kanuka said:


> that's hard to believe as the e11 can drive the yuin pk1 with 150ohm. *and the ksc75 have 60ohm, dont seem to even need an amp* , and of course not this fiio.
> my question was, after i know they can drive the pk1 , and i heard  the ok1 are a harder to drive




I think you're just kidding, they're quite hard to drive. By the way, I tested the Fiio with my RE262 (150 ohm) this morning and I found it not so much powerful as I hoped to. On the other hand, I have to admit that it sounds terribly good with hifiman and koss 
I like it very much.


----------



## pr0xy89

just ordered these bad boys..!


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





rainy nights said:


> I think you're just kidding, they're quite hard to drive.


 

 totally not kidding. that's why i order it, for my pk1


----------



## macshooter

I know what you mean, I am having a similar experience with SE530, which I have not been very satisfied with in the bass dept, but I think sound pretty amazing otherwise.  This amp makes me really like them a lot more than I did before.  In fact I think I could now say that with EQu (iphone), LOD, and E11 am now satisfied with the bass.  The detail and separation is superb.  The whole sound is much more lush and full than before.  This has been a "wow" upgrade for me.  I should be getting JH16s in the mail next week, I am hoping for some more "wow" soon.  However, I fear I may have just started down the road toward more expensive amp in the future.
  
  Quote: 





hab said:


> I've had my E11 for a week or so now and I'm amazed at the sound quality of this thing. I've always been a bit scepticle of portable amps (mainly because I bought myself an E5, and apart from the volume , it did little to improve sound).
> 
> But this thing, my oh my, LOD'd out of my iPod Classic it really does make my IE8's sing, I've been listening to my collection all over again, and where I may have been a bit let down with my Sennheisers in the past, that is no longer the case. This combination packs a mighty wallop and highs are so much clearer and more defined now, and the music just has so much more weight and definition.
> 
> ...


----------



## rainy nights

kanuka said:


> totally not kidding. that's why i order it, for my pk1




I hope you'll be satisfied by the sound of this little boy just like I am 
Let me know about the couple (fiio E11 + pk1), I'm quite curious.


----------



## adani

I have re-262, Colorfly CK4 as DAP (semi high-fi and definitely better than various ipods, sansa clip+ and likes) and recently got E11. I am truly amazed at how well its bass boost works with my setup. And I simply cannot listen to volumes higher than 3 of 8... as for rockboxed sansa clip, maximum comfortable volume is 5. So its kinda hard to believe that 262's need more power.
  
  Quote: 





rainy nights said:


> I think you're just kidding, they're quite hard to drive. By the way, I tested the Fiio with my RE262 (150 ohm) this morning and I found it not so much powerful as I hoped to. On the other hand, I have to admit that it sounds terribly good with hifiman and koss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainy nights

adani said:


> I have re-262, Colorfly CK4 as DAP (semi high-fi and definitely better than various ipods, sansa clip+ and likes) and recently got E11. I am truly amazed at how well its bass boost works with my setup. And I simply cannot listen to volumes higher than 3 of 8... as for rockboxed sansa clip, maximum comfortable volume is 5. So its kinda hard to believe that 262's need more power.




Uhm, I don't mean that they need more power, but that I'm quite disappointed because I expected more 
For example, with my fuze V1 rockboxed and my re262 the gain in volume is acceptable but not so significant. If you have a colorfly, surely more powerful than my poor sansa, It's obvious that the output will be more efficient 
About the clip, a bit more efficient than the fuze, what volume do you set on the player? This is much important, I did my test at -6. I will run the same test with my clip+ soon


----------



## kanuka

as for me, it'd be 80-90% of the clip+ high volume when connected to the e11 for the pk1 use. may be similar for the re262


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> what is that 150x2ohm ??


 


  NOt too sure about that too. i tihnk it meant 300ohms, 150ohms per driver?


----------



## islubio

Quote: 





rainy nights said:


> Uhm, I don't mean that they need more power, but that I'm quite disappointed because I expected more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not too sure what u meant by the gain in volume is acceptable.
  on my rockbox fuze v2 i listen to them about 75% to 80% paired with my gr07.
  however when paired with the e11 via lineout anything more then 3.5(high gain high power) i would go deaf.


----------



## adani

Quote: 





rainy nights said:


> Uhm, I don't mean that they need more power, but that I'm quite disappointed because I expected more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm a little bit confused here. You are disappointed because of gain (i.e. resulting volume) of E11+262 or its sound quality? If the latter is obviously a subject to one's own taste and preference - though I do like E11 signature and EQ - the volume is simply more that enough for 262 and, I presume, some high impedance cans as well. I have a rockboxed clip and set the volume at 0 dB. General rule seems to be that you need to set maximum non-clipping volume on your DAP (if it has no dedicated line-out) and then adjust the rest via amp. I do not know what is the true maximum volume of rockboxed clip and 0 dB was just a guess. Btw, I was using high voltage and low(!) gain mode and it was still nearly impossible to listen at volumes beyond 4. Could it be that your audio files have low volume themselves? Some of vinyl rips I tried were very quiet and needed a ton of boosting - but these are rare cases.


----------



## rainy nights

adani said:


> I'm a little bit confused here. You are disappointed because of gain (i.e. resulting volume) of E11+262 or its sound quality? If the latter is obviously a subject to one's own taste and preference - though I do like E11 signature and EQ - the volume is simply more that enough for 262 and, I presume, some high impedance cans as well. I have a rockboxed clip and set the volume at 0 dB. General rule seems to be that you need to set maximum non-clipping volume on your DAP (if it has no dedicated line-out) and then adjust the rest via amp. I do not know what is the true maximum volume of rockboxed clip and 0 dB was just a guess. Btw, I was using high voltage and low(!) gain mode and it was still nearly impossible to listen at volumes beyond 4. Could it be that your audio files have low volume themselves? Some of vinyl rips I tried were very quiet and needed a ton of boosting - but these are rare cases.




I like the sound quality, like I've written before 
But to be honest i never put my mp3 player at maximum volume when using a little amp, simply because I use them to save battery life of fuze/clip and so on. The maximum volume on clip is "0", then is a feature of rockbox and you can go further. 
The point is: I expected much power after reading specs (300 ohm headphones) and I have mine set on high power and high gain . I Don't dislike it, I've spoken very well in italy but, again, I wanted something more (and of course, i'm not disappointed about the fact that is impossible to drive my beyer, cause i know it will be a miracle ).


----------



## islubio

That's weird it should drive ur beyer fine. Is your fuze using a lineout? anyway u the fiio e11 will run out of juice b4 the clip or fuze, so i think u should be that concern with the battery life of the clip/fuze, my fuze run easily over 24hrs using lineout. I m thinking that u have set the power on your players way too low hence the low volume when used with e11.


----------



## adani

Well, is there a considerable difference in battery life of fuze/clip between -6 and 0 dB when amped? Never really tested myself


----------



## rainy nights

islubio said:


> That's weird it should drive ur beyer fine. Is your fuze using a lineout? anyway u the fiio e11 will run out of juice b4 the clip or fuze, so i think u should be that concern with the battery life of the clip/fuze, my fuze run easily over 24hrs using lineout. I m thinking that u have set the power on your players way too low hence the low volume when used with e11.



I've tested Fiio E11 only for curiosity, because I still use the little hippo box with my re262 
I always compare mini amp with my players set not at maximum volume, as a standard you know.



adani said:


> Well, is there a considerable difference in battery life of fuze/clip between -6 and 0 dB when amped? Never really tested myself




Well, my little clip+ lasts about 13-14 hours with ogg q9.5 while the fuze about 10 with RE252; when using them at maximum volume (with re0 o RE262 without an amp) the battery life is reduced.


----------



## goodvibes

But it will should last longer without the IEM load and the E11s 5k input impedance (much less current draw) so using an appropriate volume setting on your fuze will not run it down as you expect.  The E11 has plenty of power for even things like beyer DT 931s which need some juice and enough of the part you're having issue with, gain, to drive almost anything from a line out which is how these things are designed. Phone out can play even louder unless you turn the volume way down as you're doing.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





wredj10 said:


> How does this amp compare to fiio e7, ibasso d2+, and Little Dot i+?
> (If all were same price, which would be the best to buy?)


 


  This depends on what sound you are looking for. I ahve not heard the LD i+ but have all the other three.
   
  The E11 is the darkest. Bass boost, gain switches, lots of power
  E7 is dark but with wider soudnstage and DAC, various bass boost options, E9 dock.
  D2+ is quite bright and has DAC, most clear-sounding of the bunch.
   
  Of all three, the E11 is the worst buy, even at its cheaper price. If all three are the same price, the E11 isn't even in the running. Its only distinguishing feature is the oodles of power it has. Other than that, it is clearly the worst sounding of the three.
   
  The E7 has the most utility of all these options, with its E9 docking ability, dual headphone out, 4-step bass boost and DAC. SQ is far better than the E11 but lacks gain to drive the harder to drive cans.
  D2+ has more gain than the E7 but less than the E11, bright clear sound, DAC option.
   
  Overall if you want bright sound, get D2+. Dark, get E7. If you plan to use it as a DAC, the E7 is better than the D2+ as you can upgrade with E9 in time (both though use the same DAC chip).
  But hey the E9 is cheaper than the D2+ haha. actually you can get both the E7 and the E9 for just a little over the price as the D2+ alone.


----------



## goodvibes

Have you tried low power, high gain yet?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





mochan said:


> Of all three, the E11 is the worst buy, even at its cheaper price. If all three are the same price, the E11 isn't even in the running. Its only distinguishing feature is the oodles of power it has. Other than that, it is clearly the worst sounding of the three.


 
  I personally hold an opposite opinion and find E11 to be better sounding than E7.


----------



## Brooko

You're not alone with that view either.  My preference is definitely for the E11.  The E7 is very good in combo with the E9 though (ie used as DAC only)..


----------



## dgriffter

+1 on the "e11 sounds great, especially considering the crazy price" bandwagon


----------



## shootertwist

hi, i'm a new user of the E11, its my first amp and i'm happy with my purchase, got some questions though and hope you guys could help me out, thanks in advance
   
  1. there's a slight "thump" (not really loud and troublesome) when i turn on and turn off the amp, i think this is normal but i'm not sure if it will be harmful to my earphones/headphones in the long run, right now i remove my earphones before i turn it off, and turn the amp on before i plug my earphones just to be on the safe side. i'm currently using a senn IE8 and px100-ii
   
  2. with the ipod classic (120gig)+lod+E11 combo, what could be the "ideal" setting on my fiio amp using the senn IE8? i understand that this is a matter of taste and i've also tinkered with my amp, currently using the "low power mode/EQ 0/ high gain", but since i'm relatively new to this kind of stuff, i would love to hear your opinions or suggestions on this setup
   
  thanks in advance guys


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





shootertwist said:


> hi, i'm a new user of the E11, its my first amp and i'm happy with my purchase, got some questions though and hope you guys could help me out, thanks in advance
> 
> 1. there's a slight "thump" (not really loud and troublesome) when i turn on and turn off the amp, i think this is normal but i'm not sure if it will be harmful to my earphones/headphones in the long run, right now i remove my earphones before i turn it off, and turn the amp on before i plug my earphones just to be on the safe side. i'm currently using a senn IE8 and px100-ii
> 
> ...


 

 Hey,
   
  1. The thump is normal as I hear it in the couple of E11s that I have here at the office. It should not be harmful to your headphones since it is a low volume thump.
   
  2. What I would recommend you do is do some extended listening with the E11 set in both high voltage and low voltage mode. If you don't have a preference either way, use the low voltage setting. Set the gain so that you get a comfortable listening level with the volume control between about 3-5. The EQ really is a personal taste setting and you may even change it from song to song. Some songs you want a little more oomph, others may have enough as is.
   
  Jack


----------



## Dobrescu George

micca, are you the micca store from ebay?..
   
  may i ask why you are not shipping to romania?... it is a little country in europe.


----------



## T-Willi

ughhhhh been waiting for my e11 for about two weeks and its supposed to be delivered tommorow. Cant wait to use it and have some impressions on it


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





dobrescu george said:


> micca, are you the micca store from ebay?..
> 
> may i ask why you are not shipping to romania?... it is a little country in europe.


 


  Hi,
   
  We don't ship to Romania because we are not very efficient at delivering and providing after sales support to non-US customers. We think the customers will get better service by purchasing it from a dealer that's closest to them.  For example, if something is wrong with a product, the cost of shipping the product back to us here in the US from Romania would be very expensive and take a long time.
   
  Jack


----------



## T-Willi

Does the E11 require a certain amount of Burn-In to sound good? I received mine today (finally lol) and when I first hooked everything up I wasnt really impressed but after about an hour or two it sounded amazing. I dont know if it was just my ears getting used to the sound but I really do think it may take a bit. I had the gain on low and EQ on 2 the bass sounded flabby and loose, and roughly an hour later the bass tightened up and sounded great. Either way, I'm definitely happy with my purchase!
   
  edit: the volume is b/t 4 and 5 also.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Its is on Japan amazon now, More expensive than I expected.


 

 The price has gone down now. Tempted to pull the trigger.
   
  *Is the hiss noticeable?
  *What are good settings?
  *I will be using with ipod touch 4G/Equalizer app, TF1o and fiio L9.
  *Will it be a step up from my ibasso T3 or Royal Cmoy?
   
  Thanks, I am on the edge and need a push


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> The price has gone down now. Tempted to pull the trigger.
> 
> *Is the hiss noticeable?
> *What are good settings?
> ...


 


  *nudge*
   
  The hiss depends on your headphones. If you have very efficient headphones, you'll notice the hiss more.  As you start to use higher impedance or less efficient headphones, the hiss will be significantly less noticeable, or not at all.
   
  Settings recommendations: Set the gain to high or low depending on which one gets you to the sweet spot on the volume pot for normal listening (I would shoot for between 2.5 to 5 on the volume dial). Set the EQ for the desired level of bass. I am listening to a pair of T50RPs for the moment so it's on "2". Next, see if you notice a difference between setting the operating voltage between high or low. If you do not notice a difference, leave it on low as it will give you somewhat better battery life.
   
  Jack


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Nudge me more people! 
   
  half the fun is the pre-purchase excitment!


----------



## T-Willi

*Says screw it and pushes Expatin off edge*   
   
  Dude buy it! Its so awesomea and the hiss I cant hear it with my 840s or ie2s


----------



## xsuper

Hi,
  I noticed I can charge E11 and at the same time playing music with it. Both red and blue lights are on.
  Is this normal? I read earlier that you cannot charge and play it at the same time.
  Thanks


----------



## T-Willi

From what Ive read its not and I think that with the type of circuitry/battery/ or something of the sort that the e11 has can make things conflict and bad things could happen. Correct me if im wrong. Tried to word that the best I could lol.


----------



## BlutoSlice

Got my E11 this morning have have some pleasing initial impressions:
   
   
  Test set up S:flow2 Line out > E11 (HG EQ2) > Denon D2000 (work cans)  A/B with PC iTunes > Fiio E7 EQ3  - music mainly DnB and electronic
   
  There is not much between the two setups both sound great and the bass boost is meaty as ever, at times I for got which one I was listening to.
   
  From memory the JDS labs CMOY BB was not anywhere as good and sounded muddier with its bass boost. 
   
  The e11 is far more elegant and smaller than expected but packs the punch that people have been praising. 
   
  I have found a little minor in that there is channel imbalance at low volume but this only noticeable with my Brainwavs M2 IEM, as they don't need amping its kind of moot for me.
   
  Edit: The M2s do improve with the E11 but this is probably due to them being fed via line out rather than headphone out.
   
  The S:flow2 has quite a powerful headphone out and just about manages to drive the D2000 but add the E11 and Shaziiing we have lift off. 
   
  As a bass head I can now flick on some of the custom EQ on the Sflow:2 and activate PlayFX Bass EQ mode which before would attenuate the volume too low with the D2K to make it usable but with the e11
   
  I can normalise the volume back up after the EQ drop and have skull vibrating levels of bass without distortion.
   
  £40 is a bargain as both my S:flow2 and IEMs sound better than they have ever done 
   
  I intend to use my E11 / Sflow2 combo to power Ultrasone Pro 900s for semi portable listing..  more impressions to follow then I get home.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I pulled the trigger and ordered it. It will sit well with my Royal CMoy and ibasso T3, a nice budget amp collection.


----------



## koolkat

I'd like to see a more retro version of the FiiO portable amps


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> I'd like to see a more retro version of the FiiO portable amps


 


  I actually think the E11 is pretty retro looking. It has a simple looking form so it lends it self to just about any decade. They could paint the black top and bottom covers with rainbow bands of brown and it'd look pretty 70's. Or put a cyan colored grid pattern on the covers and some large blocky "FIIO" and "STEREO" logos, it would be very 80's-ish. 
   
  Maybe FiiO can sell skins for this, so you guys can personalize it, like how you can skin iPhones and iPods.
   
  Jack


----------



## T-Willi

That would be pretty sweet! But in the case that doesn't happen I'll still be ready to paint mine all black ( so It would match my iPod case and ideal future setup I have in mind) I think they should make a silicone case for it that would be pretty awesome


----------



## koolkat

Jack,

Actually by retro I mean the "boxy" and "analog" look, not just the skin.
I'm not really into slim and shiny gadgets. But obviously amping ability first followed by durability
and looks.

=)


----------



## eclein

Hey guys I just this minute got an E11 in the mail and I'm charging up the battery as a type. Whats the story with the switch under the battery-not even sure what its labelled. I listen to everything except rap and I just would like to set and forget, so what position is the best for me?? And what is the switch for....LOL????


----------



## T-Willi

The switch is for High and Low power. High for high impedance phones (650s) and  vice versa. Unless you just like/need the extra power theres no need for you to change it to high power.
   
  Oh yeah it changes the battery life a bit I think by about 4 or 5 hours less or something like that


----------



## eclein

Thanks....leaving it alone I am and getting some extra battery time....TY


----------



## Clincher09

I haven't seen any E11s online that have the metal volume knob like the concept picture did. Are they all plastic knobs now?


----------



## eclein

Got mine today and its metal....Head Direct


----------



## dms

Got my E11 few days ago from ebay.co.uk seller nocando01 and volume knob is metal. Where did you see plastic ones ?


----------



## kanuka

it's all plastic. it looks like metal


----------



## dms

Quote: 





kanuka said:


> it's all plastic. it looks like metal


 

 I'm almost 100% that it is metal on my E11. Feels colder and I even tried it with my teeth and it doesn't feel like plastic at all.


----------



## kanuka

sorry. cant help it but it's plastic for me. still, it's meaningless
  anyway we'll just need to wait for the fiio sponsor to tell


----------



## JamesFiiO

The top and bottom cover is metal, the middle is plastic. and the knobs is also metal.


----------



## zeron

im loving my fiio e11, but i still wonder what a  cmoyb sounds like


----------



## Jack C

Hi,
   
  The knob is metal on the 4 open box units we have here and the one that I use personally.
   
  Good times.
   
  Jack


----------



## kanuka

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The top and bottom cover is metal, the middle is plastic. and the knobs is also metal.


 

 thanks for clearing up.
  so the black part is metal and the greay/silver plastic, it just looks the oppostite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  . i was a bit worried as it was so thin and if it was just plastic i felt it would break anytime


----------



## BlutoSlice

Quote: 





zeron said:


> im loving my fiio e11, but i still wonder what a  cmoyb sounds like


 

  
  I had a JDS labs CMOY BB and it does not even come close.


----------



## zeron

what about that u2d2 or wahtever i cant remmber the name of it but its a bulky square portable amp around 60 bucks


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Hi All,
   
  I just ordered myself an E11 from Micca Store. They're having a nice promo ATM, with a bundle of E11, second battery and charger. I also bundled the SoundMAGIC PL-50's ($40.00 in the bundle, ~$15.00 off MSRP) since I was curious about them, and I needed something to run around with.
   
  I'm hoping the E11 lives up to the praise it's enjoying. Sure is an attractive design.


----------



## eclein

These are excellent..I have had mine two days and using it constantly, makes those IEM's you love but that lack a little bass, it makes them PERFECT!!!!!!  Grandslam I believe!!!!!
  Is anybody else having trouble posting pictures!!!!! This is so frustrating


----------



## zeron

i just takes a long time... but im uploading from a nikon d90 so it has like 15 mp's or higher


----------



## eclein

I keep getting "an error occured" try again, but same thing everytime for a week now. No new software here....ahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zeron

ahh... well i found th name of it.

 PA2V2(lol close) how does that compare with the fiio e11? i have people tell me that the e11 beats it on bass and is equal if not better in mid and treble. but the PA2V2 does make a rig look more proffessional.


----------



## randomdude

I just got the E11 4 days ago and It's the first portable amp that I have tried. I paired it up with an Iphone and Klipsch X10i and have to say the sound quality has increased. Bass became so much smoother and treble is now much more pronounced. 
   
  The following settings works for me EQ0, Volume 4, Gain Low and Voltage High. Setting the EQ to 1 or 2 seemed to distort the bass prolly from all that power driving an IEM.
   
  I also let my friend test it on his Sennheiser 238 and he was so impressed he bought one the next day.
   
  Now I was wondering if the sound quality of my current setup would improve if I tried it on a none IEM. I was thinking a Sennheser HD 25-II or a HD650. Anyone here who owns a X10 and a Sennheiser HD650 or HD 25-II? Would there be a *huge *improvement?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## zeron

there is quite a noticable improvement with the HD 25-1-II's it amps up the bass quite the bit and spreads open treble, leaves mid range alone completly for me. Its a great improvement upon the stock HD25 sound, i garuntee it.


----------



## BlutoSlice

I am loving the E11 bass boost, firstly the E11 powers the Ultrasone Pro 900 very well even without high power active... add some EQ2 and you have some seriously sexy portable bass.


----------



## keanex

I'm a happy owner of an E7 currently. I love how the +1 bass boost on it adds to my Ad900. I've heard the E11 is naturally more "dark" than the E7. Can someone who has both comment?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





keanex said:


> I'm a happy owner of an E7 currently. I love how the +1 bass boost on it adds to my Ad900. I've heard the E11 is naturally more "dark" than the E7. Can someone who has both comment?


 


 I have both.  The E11 is warmer.  The E7 is more 'sterile' / slightly colder.  It's the best way I can describe it.  I don't use the word 'dark' - because I don't believe that term really describes my impresssion of them.  I see others describing the E11 as dark - but IMO the term "warm" suits it better.
   
  Here was my comparison - hope it helps:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/556783/fiio-e11-review-and-comparison-e7-amp-section-only


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





brooko said:


> I have both.  The E11 is warmer.  The E7 is more 'sterile' / slightly colder.  It's the best way I can describe it.  I don't use the word 'dark' - because I don't believe that term really describes my impresssion of them.  I see others describing the E11 as dark - but IMO the term "warm" suits it better.
> 
> Here was my comparison - hope it helps:
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/556783/fiio-e11-review-and-comparison-e7-amp-section-only


 

 I think it's warmer still in high voltage mode that neither of us use but most here do.


----------



## zeron

it come stock in highmode. and i never changed it. why would u not use it in high mode?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





zeron said:


> it come stock in highmode. and i never changed it. why would u not use it in high mode?


 

 I found not that much difference between the two - so I chose low power mode to conserve battery life.  If I was using something with higher impedance / harder to drive, I'd switch - but none of my current IEM's / cans need that much juice.  And the E11 is warm enough to me without switching.


----------



## keanex

Quote: 





brooko said:


> I have both.  The E11 is warmer.  The E7 is more 'sterile' / slightly colder.  It's the best way I can describe it.  I don't use the word 'dark' - because I don't believe that term really describes my impresssion of them.  I see others describing the E11 as dark - but IMO the term "warm" suits it better.
> 
> Here was my comparison - hope it helps:
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/556783/fiio-e11-review-and-comparison-e7-amp-section-only


 


  When using your Ad700 with the E7 and the E11, do you feel that the E11 changes the overall tone of the Ad700 or simply makes it more full? I have Ad900 and I love the sound, I don't want it to change much.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





keanex said:


> When using your Ad700 with the E7 and the E11, do you feel that the E11 changes the overall tone of the Ad700 or simply makes it more full? I have Ad900 and I love the sound, I don't want it to change much.


 

 To me - and I find the AD700 treble grainy sometimes - it provides just enough warmth to soften the highs a little.  Not enough to massively alter the tone, just enough warmth to improve them.
   
  Where it does help is if you use bass boost.  As you know, the AD700 bass is there, it's just not prominent.  the E11 targets the bass boost to the lower end without muddying the mids.  It really does make a difference for the better.  I don't use the bass boost at all for my SRH840's (no need) - but it's a welcome addition for the AD700's.
   
  BTW - congrats on the Phonitor.  Nice to see it going to someone we know


----------



## keanex

I'm glad to hear the E11 boosts bass without messing with the other frequencies. I love the E7 on +1 bass boost for my Ad900, but I may have to try the E11.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have a slight hiss with my E11. Not very happy.


----------



## iancraig10

Is the hiss with earbuds? I have two and they are both pretty quiet. Extremely low hiss with Klipsch X8 and X10 but nothing with others at 32 ohms.
   
  Maybe putting an adapter in line would help if it's really noticeable? (and would give you more volume control to play with)
   
  Ian


----------



## maggior

I decided to jump on one of these.  I was happy to find it available on Amazon (fulfilled by Micca).  You can get it bundled with an extra battery and charger for no extra money!  I'm looking forward to getting my new toy!


----------



## Coolsax

I want to get some Sennheiser HD650's, would this be a decent stop gap while waiting for the Schiit asgards to come back in stock or should I really just step it up to the E9 for the extra money?  I dont' want anything too expensive since i'm going to upgrade to the asgard at some point and at 65 bucks the e11 sounds perfect if it has enough power.


----------



## zeron

e11 has enough power to power them. the e9 is going to have more fidelity and have hardly none of the drawbacks of the e11. but the e11 is a great portable amp while the e9 is a decent desk amp. theyare totally 2 different machines for 2 different reasons of use. so if ur gona be moving around get a e11 untill u get a good desk amp amp or if ur gonna be stationary and dont want a top tier desk amp for awhile the e9 is a good one too get. it will have u satisfied as a desk amp for a good time. while the e11, i must enforce, is excellent for portablillity and load of strength for its size.


----------



## pr0xy89

I got my E11 about a week and half ago.. and let me tell you the bass on this thing almost destroyed my Grado Sr80i's! The sound is warm, but that suits my perfectly.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





coolsax said:


> I want to get some Sennheiser HD650's, would this be a decent stop gap while waiting for the Schiit asgards to come back in stock or should I really just step it up to the E9 for the extra money?  I dont' want anything too expensive since i'm going to upgrade to the asgard at some point and at 65 bucks the e11 sounds perfect if it has enough power.


 

 You can get the HD650's for 388 now on sale at amazon.com (I'm sure its free shipping as well). The HD600 are on sale for $314.00 if I'm not mistaken. Good luck. The E9 should be more than enough to power the 650's, they easily drive my Denon 5000's and silver cabled IE8's.


----------



## T-Willi

DAHMART also has 650s for $305+$6 shipping (US as far as I know). Comes with their online warranty and sennheisers warranty. I guy that posted in the 650 appreciation thread got one and he seems to be happy with his purchase from dahmart. Said it came in excellent condition so if anyones looking to snag refurbished or new, now is the timei lol.


----------



## Daydreamin747

can a fiio e11 elevate my hd-25's bass power significantly?


----------



## ates

daydreamin747 said:


> can a fiio e11 elevate my hd-25's bass power significantly?




Yes the eq setting increases the lower end without disturbing the upper frequencies. I have mine on turned off though, I think it's perfect.


----------



## Daydreamin747

what setting (high frequency, 1 eq for example) would be best for head thumping bass?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





daydreamin747 said:


> what setting (high frequency, 1 eq for example) would be best for head thumping bass?


 
  Not high frequency, but high power mode. If it is bass you want, high power and EQ2.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> So I'm looking for a cheap portable amp for under $100 and it seems the E11 would fit the bill. I'm thinking of pairing this with my rather flat Zune HD and into my HD25 - good idea? I need something that ups the top-end of the spectrum as well as more control of the low-end. I have read ClieOS' review and he says it's very transparent and dynamic-sounding especially with the high-gain settings, which in my opinion would come in handy for my setup. So... should I gun for it?


 


  HD25SP II + Zune 30G(100G modded) and E11 setup = 8/10 for me. Of course I could go into detail of what your expected to hear with any present improvements with this kind of setup, but I'd rather not, because I'm certainly impressed and pleased when I connected my HD25 II's to my E11 to my Zune.


----------



## weechuen

looks really cool, gonna get 1 soon.
   
  was initially deciding between headstage or fiio, but e11 seems cheaper, quality almost as good and also shipping takes faster


----------



## maggior

I just got my E11 today.  It is a very impressive little amp.  It did feel a little plasticy compared to my Practical Devices XM4, but I also paid 3x as much for the XM4.
   
  Sound quality is great.  My main headphones are Grado SR225 which seem to lack bass on certain types of music.  The bass boost on this amp is perfect in compensating for that.  It seems to give a bass boost without muddying the whole sound.  I love that Micca threw in a free charger and a spare battery.  As a bonus, I found that the charger also has a USB port on it, I can charge the spare battery and the battery in the unit itself at the same time if I want.
   
  The only things I was a little dissapointed about are the play in the volume knob.  The play is not in the volume control itself - it seems the knob doesn't fit the volume control shaft perfectly, leaving a little play.  The volume control is also pretty stiff.  Also, the cover is a little tricky to line up to put back on.  I expect I'll get used to that as I use the amp.
   
  With the little rubber band and short mini-mini cable, it attaches to my iPod Touch (equipped with a SoundStation minidock) very well.  It will make a great portable rig for my upcoming vacation.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> I have a slight hiss with my E11. Not very happy.


 


  may have been the battery power getting low. Fully charged battery seems to have no hiss with my TF-10s.


----------



## zeron

i think its sensitivty of headphones. the e9 gets that way if u turn up the volume and gain with no sound.


----------



## maggior

From my reading on the E11, the unit ships with the voltage selector behind the battery set to "low".  Mine was set to "high".  Based on casual listening, there is no difference with my Grado headphones.
   
  Should I set it to low to save battery?  Is there something subtle I should listen for regarding sonic improvements when setting it to "high'".
   
  I'm inclined to leave it at the setting it shipped at figuring the FiiO had a good reason setting it that way.
   
  Thanks!
   
  BTW - still lovin' the sound that comes out of this device .


----------



## ClieOS

Not every headphone will need that much power. If you can't hear any difference between high and low power mode with your headphone, just use low power mode to save battery.


----------



## Clincher09

Has anyone compared the E11 to the E5 through some Denon D2Ks?


----------



## Croozer

clincher09 said:


> Has anyone compared the E11 to the E5 through some Denon D2Ks?




Compare the specs.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Has anyone compared the E11 to the E5 through some Denon D2Ks?


 


  Just had a look at your sig, you would definitely get a bigger boost out of the sound of a E11 connected to your Zune output to your D2K's then your E5, why? Because from what I remember and experimented the Zune's output power is slightly higher then the E5, a bigger and slightly more powered portable amp in this matter will cherish your D2K's sound more then the tiny slightly underpowered E5. E5 + small sources such as Sansa clip/Ipod Nano is great, but for the bigger Zune's its slightly underpowered and just doesn't deliver that omphhh, if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Daydreamin747

just got my fiio e11, and i must say, the bass boost on this thing is amazing!!  i have eq set to 2 and gain set to low, and its rockin my hd-25's!! great amp!


----------



## BlutoSlice

E5 vs E11 is a no brainer... the power avail able from the e11 is far greater than the e5 the bass boost is far better ..  The e5 is a toy in comparison.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





blutoslice said:


> E5 vs E11 is a no brainer... the power avail able from the e11 is far greater than the e5 the bass boost is far better ..  The e5 is a toy in comparison.


 


  Yeah its a testament to how far fiio has come. Fiio keep up the good work. I'm looking forward to replacing my Fuze with your X3


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





blutoslice said:


> E5 vs E11 is a no brainer... the power avail able from the e11 is far greater than the e5 the bass boost is far better ..  The e5 is a toy in comparison.


 


  The E5 is still good, just pairing it with bigger sources is not a good idea, anything small and compact + E5 is a good combination without breaking the bank.


----------



## meyameya

anybody know how these affect the um3x sound?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





defqon said:


> The E5 is still good, just pairing it with bigger sources is not a good idea, anything small and compact + E5 is a good combination without breaking the bank.


 
  I have to agree for the money the e5 is pretty good. Using it through a line out doc is best and will maximize your sound quality output. using it with the headphone out is less than savory.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Checking back in after five weeks away on a boat on the Baltic with nothing except my RE-ZERO, MS-1 and E11 for company. I also tried them with the shiny new pair of HD 25-1 IIs I picked up in København. Still very happy with the little amp in general, and my original thoughts still stand. The battery life is perfectly adequate and the sound is solid, but still not the best I've heard. After my review I've just left the unit in high power mode, low gain for the most part. I can't stand the looser, more bloated sound you get on low power but yet find no audible differences between gains.
  As for volume, I've never had to go beyond 3/8 with ANY headphones in any situation (16-70ohm) and mostly stick around the 2/8 mark. I honestly don't know how some people still have any eardrums left at all. The amp hasn't been damaged or even marked despite some pretty rough treatment and daily use. I don't tend to use the EQ much at all becuase I'm some kind of purist, and though I do like EQ1 on some songs I've yet to find a time to use EQ2 that isn't acutely offensive to my ears.
  Still worth the £45 I spent, not including the fact that it gave me an excuse to write a review for something instead of revising for A-levels.


----------



## Wingstrike

Quote: 





maggior said:


> I just got my E11 today.  It is a very impressive little amp.  It did feel a little plasticy compared to my Practical Devices XM4, but I also paid 3x as much for the XM4.


 

 How does it sound compared to the XM4? Or any other practical devices for those who've heard both?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





wingstrike said:


> How does it sound compared to the XM4? Or any other practical devices for those who've heard both?


 

 XM3 / XM4 are quite outdated by today's standard. Listen to my old XM3 with OPA8066, and it sounds compressed compared to E11.


----------



## antikryst

lets see how it goes... getting my e11 later. will try it on with my srh940s.


----------



## Wingstrike

Quote: 





clieos said:


> XM3 / XM4 are quite outdated by today's standard. Listen to my old XM3 with OPA8066, and it sounds compressed compared to E11.


 


  The thing is, i have an XM6, and it sounds great. But I'm thinking of downgrading to an E11 because I need the money right now. So what I SHOULD be asking is how the E11 compares to XM6.


----------



## antikryst

i can confirm that the e11 makes the shure srh940s one hell of a pair of headphones for $299. just sharing this since i was asking this a week ago and others may want to know.
   
  and yes it feels like it doesnt add any coloration at all.


----------



## earldaniel31

will the FiiO E11 work well with the Sennheiser HD448? or it will not make any difference?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





earldaniel31 said:


> will the FiiO E11 work well with the Sennheiser HD448? or it will not make any difference?


 


  Yes it will work no idea on the difference it will make, I'm waiting for mine to come still.


----------



## koolkat

Quote: 





earldaniel31 said:


> will the FiiO E11 work well with the Sennheiser HD448? or it will not make any difference?


 


  What kind of difference are you expecting? 
   
  If you want more bass, you could modify the HD448s.
   
  Amplifying isn't going to magically boost the bass.


----------



## JoetheArachnid

Quote: 





koolkat said:


> Amplifying isn't going to magically boost the bass.


 

 No, but the bass boost will.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





earldaniel31 said:


> will the FiiO E11 work well with the Sennheiser HD448? or it will not make any difference?


 


  If you want to get E11 to boost 448's bass then i am afraid it will probably distort the sound at higher volumes...
  You should get another headphone if you like bass...
  If you just want to make 448 louder then it should be o.k but do not expect any differences in sound..
  This cans won't benefit from amplification in terms of sound quality..


----------



## koolkat

Or you could EQ your player settings. 
  
  Quote: 





joethearachnid said:


> No, but the bass boost will.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> If you want to get E11 to boost 448's bass then i am afraid it will probably distort the sound at higher volumes...
> You should get another headphone if you like bass...
> If you just want to make 448 louder then it should be o.k but do not expect any differences in sound..
> This cans won't benefit from amplification in terms of sound quality..


 


  Received my E11 today, and I can confirm that if you have the gain on High and Equaliser set to preset 2, on my IE7's the bass becomes a bit too overpowering but nowhere near distortion. A/b'd the HD448 just now against my 438 stock without the E11, if you use Gain on Low and Equaliser Preset 2, the sound is quite good and punchy quite similar to the stock HD438's (mine are completely modded to another level) or you can use the High gain for bit of a boost in overall frequencies which increases the soundstage quite a bit but with a recommended Equaliser preset of 0 or 1 (max on 2 or 1 for some songs and you lose control of the bass and overwhelmes the rest of the sound).
   
  For $75 that I paid for my E11 is pretty good value for such a portable amp and its sound aspects (very surprised when I received it earlier today due to the size), but it nowhere near compares to performance that of my Graham Slee Voyager or my other two DIY tube amps (including a modified 12AU7 tube amp off ebay), going to leave these on for the night out of my Droid X letting it burn-in, hoping my friend doesn't break anything of my Zune combo I let her borrow while she is on a little vacation with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## lee730

Your making me jealous talking about tube amps . I've been drooling over them as I really do love the warm laid back signature. Never heard a tube amp though.
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Received my E11 today, and I can confirm that if you have the gain on High and Equaliser set to preset 2, on my IE7's the bass becomes a bit too overpowering but nowhere near distortion. A/b'd the HD448 just now against my 438 stock without the E11, if you use Gain on Low and Equaliser Preset 2, the sound is quite good and punchy quite similar to the stock HD438's (mine are completely modded to another level) or you can use the High gain for bit of a boost in overall frequencies which increases the soundstage quite a bit but with a recommended Equaliser preset of 0 or 1 (max on 2 or 1 for some songs and you lose control of the bass and overwhelmes the rest of the sound).
> 
> For $75 that I paid for my E11 is pretty good value for such a portable amp and it sound(surprised when I received it earlier today due to the size), but it nowhere near compares to my Graham Slee Voyager or my other two DIY tube amps (including a modified 12AU7 tube amp off ebay), going to leave these on for the night out of my Droid X letting it burn-in, hoping my friend doesn't break anything of my Zune combo I let her borrow while she is on a little vacation with it
> 
> ...


----------



## keanex

Still hoping to try out an E11. I'm going to see if I have money after September when I can afford one!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Your making me jealous talking about tube amps . I've been drooling over them as I really do love the warm laid back signature. Never heard a tube amp though.


 


  Trust me, a decent tube amp may set you back a bit with the cost (start from a cheaper pre-made or DIY), but once you own or listen to one, the relationship between your ear and the amp itself is instanteously a love relationship.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Trust me, a decent tube amp may set you back a bit with the cost (start from a cheaper pre-made or DIY), but once you own or listen to one, the relationship between your ear and the amp itself is instanteously a love relationship.


 

 I was looking into the mini watt tube amp from alo audio. It'll set me back $380.00 though. Looks nice in black.


----------



## avi3108

Hi I have a pair of Denon AH-C710's and a Cowon i9 but it doesn't have a line out so would like to know if there would be an improvement in sound quality if i just use the headphone out on the E11. Also would the sound improve using it with a macbook pro with line out?


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





avi3108 said:


> Hi I have a pair of Denon AH-C710's and a Cowon i9 but it doesn't have a line out so would like to know if there would be an improvement in sound quality if i just use the headphone out on the E11. Also would the sound improve using it with a macbook pro with line out?


 


  This issue with this is that you will have the Cowon amplifier competing with your E11 amp. Its always better to use a true line out and hook your source to a line out dock to the amp. You could still do it through the headphone out but I've always found this to add unwanted distortion to the music.


----------



## koolkat

What about the miuaudio tube amp? 
  
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> I was looking into the mini watt tube amp from alo audio. It'll set me back $380.00 though. Looks nice in black.


----------



## lee730

koolkat said:


> What about the miuaudio tube amp?



Never heard of it, I'll have to check it out thanks.


----------



## ElcomeSoft

Was looking at the E7 quite some time back to replace my little E5 when i used my HTC HD2 but had no money to purchase one. Now I have myself a neat little HTC Desire S and some money, went looking for the E7 and found the E11. Of course, my interest piqued.
   
  So my question really:
   
  Right now I go from HTC Desire S -> Fiio E5 -> Minerva Mi-1 (single driver customs).
   
  Am I likely to see much/any benefit by going HTC Desire S -> Fiio E11 -> Minerva Mi-1?
   
  If I understand the concepts correctly, it's not likely to do a whole lot as I'd be 'double amping' (?) but as I know of no way to bypass the phone's own amp I am at a loss.
   
  As a side note, I often hook up my E5 and Mi-1's to my PC through my Logitech G510 keyboard. I'm probably looking at a similar situation to the above but I'd like to hear about any ideas 
   
  Thanks for any help, especially as I've probably sounded like a complete/part dope


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





elcomesoft said:


> So my question really:
> 
> Right now I go from HTC Desire S -> Fiio E5 -> Minerva Mi-1 (single driver customs).
> 
> Am I likely to see much/any benefit by going HTC Desire S -> Fiio E11 -> Minerva Mi-1?


 

 Yes you will. With the bonus advantages of a high/low gain and a 3 equaliser preset switches. The E5 only does wonders when connected to small sources such as a Sansa Clip or Ipod Shuffle due to them easier to drive and power, mobile phones are usually pretty power hungry so a much stronger amp is required.


----------



## lee730

If you want to use the DAC for you PC and amp section I would recommend the E7. If you just want to use an amp I would recommend the E11. I am actually selling my E7 DAC/Amp now. Its in really good condition if you are interested and I would extend my 3 years square trade warranty to you as well. PM me if you're interested.
  
  Quote: 





elcomesoft said:


> Was looking at the E7 quite some time back to replace my little E5 when i used my HTC HD2 but had no money to purchase one. Now I have myself a neat little HTC Desire S and some money, went looking for the E7 and found the E11. Of course, my interest piqued.
> 
> So my question really:
> 
> ...


----------



## ElcomeSoft

Quote:


defqon said:


> Yes you will. With the bonus advantages of a high/low gain and a 3 equaliser preset switches. The E5 only does wondering when connected to small sources such as a Sansa Clip or Ipod Shuffle due to them easier to drive and power, mobile phones are usually pretty power hungry so a much stronger amp is required.


 

 I never expected a response that would indicate large difference between an E5 and an E11 for use with my IEM's and phone just strictly on a power level. I'd understood that the way the E11 handled the volume, the equaliser switches and gain adjustment would improve things but always thought that an E5 would capably handle my IEM's.
   
  Looks like I'll be putting an E11 on my wishlist.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





elcomesoft said:


> Quote:
> 
> I never expected a response that would indicate large difference between an E5 and an E11 for use with my IEM's and phone just strictly on a power level. I'd understood that the way the E11 handled the volume, the equaliser switches and gain adjustment would improve things but always thought that an E5 would capably handle my IEM's.
> 
> Looks like I'll be putting an E11 on my wishlist.


 


  Yep, the bit where I wrote wondering its supposed to be wonders" so yeh.
   
  And another good thing about the E11 is that they can be had for $50-60 if you know where to look.


----------



## ElcomeSoft

Quote:


defqon said:


> Yep, the bit where I wrote wondering its supposed to be wonders" so yeh.
> 
> And another good thing about the E11 is that they can be had for $50-60 if you know where to look.


 

 I'm UK based and the cheapest I've found so is £40 or £44 delivered, from a UK source. MP4Nation.net would hook me up for about £43 but take until Christmas to get here (or at least feel that way)
   
  Going to keep the hunt up for a bit longer and see what I can find.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





elcomesoft said:


> Quote:
> 
> I never expected a response that would indicate large difference between an E5 and an E11 for use with my IEM's and phone just strictly on a power level. I'd understood that the way the E11 handled the volume, the equaliser switches and gain adjustment would improve things but always thought that an E5 would capably handle my IEM's.
> 
> Looks like I'll be putting an E11 on my wishlist.


 
  Its more than just output power. The Amp section in the E11 is superior to the one in the E5 so of course the sound quality would be better including the driving power.


----------



## ElcomeSoft

Just bit on an E11. Should be here within 48 hours 
   
  Will report back.


----------



## tdockweiler

Has anyone else found the E11 not that good of a match with the M50?
  Maybe a slightly warm sounding headphone + amp is a very bad idea..
  Switched to my even less powerful Nuforce Mobile and it was like a night and day improvement.
  No, I'm not say anything negative about the E11..just that maybe it's not as good for specific headphones.


----------



## antikryst

i found the e11 to be quite transparent on the 0 EQ setting. im using it to power srh940s off an ipod classic.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Has anyone else found the E11 not that good of a match with the M50?
> Maybe a slightly warm sounding headphone + amp is a very bad idea..
> Switched to my even less powerful Nuforce Mobile and it was like a night and day improvement.
> No, I'm not say anything negative about the E11..just that maybe it's not as good for specific headphones.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Has anyone else found the E11 not that good of a match with the M50?
> Maybe a slightly warm sounding headphone + amp is a very bad idea..
> Switched to my even less powerful Nuforce Mobile and it was like a night and day improvement.
> No, I'm not say anything negative about the E11..just that maybe it's not as good for specific headphones.


 

 Try high gain but on equaliser 0 or 1. Or try Low gain on equaliser 1. Don't use equaliser 2 as the M50's are already boomy.


----------



## antikryst

try low or high gain... but keep it on EQ 0. no need for added bass for the M50s.
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Try high gain but on equaliser 0 or 1. Or try Low gain on equaliser 1. Don't use equaliser 2 as the M50's are already boomy.


----------



## DefQon

Call me nuts, but I find the M50's lacking bass compared to my heavily modded HD438.


----------



## J 92

I'm looking for a portable device to drive my headphones (Porta pro, HD-555, Superlux HD-668) in price range ~70 euros. So is there any other amps to consider in that price? And because I will be using Fiio e11 or any other device only with iPhone, I wont need a DAC, right?
   
  Never mind, I already ordered Fiio E11...


----------



## ElcomeSoft

Quote: 





elcomesoft said:


> Just bit on an E11. Should be here within 48 hours
> 
> Will report back.


 

 First off I know I'm quoting myself but my E11 arrived today and I wanted to update.
   
  If I could just put everything in caps lock, I would at this moment in time.
   
  At 0 EQ and Low Gain, my Mi-1's sound like an entirely new IEM... there's more clarity, more body and the bass actually comes out now. IT'S @%&$ing AMAZING. I know my Mi-1's were custom tuned to my preference by Minerva (I cannot thank Lee enough for his support there) and the highs and mids are of RE-ZERO feel and quality.... Within Temptation's Forgiven is like the musical equivalent of an orgasm.
   
  Alright, so I've only listened to two songs but I'm blown away.
   
  Simple questions: How do I find out what settings for Gain and the Equaliser suit me best? Listen, play around and leave it at what I enjoy the most?


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





elcomesoft said:


> Simple questions: How do I find out what settings for Gain and the Equaliser suit me best? Listen, play around and leave it at what I enjoy the most?


 

 Yep, but you would most likely change settings a bit for different headphones and iem's you might have other then your Mi-1's.


----------



## KevinWolf

Would the E11 make a difference with an IEM? CK100 is picky with sources, but I don't know about amplification.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





kevinwolf said:


> Would the E11 make a difference with an IEM? CK100 is picky with sources, but I don't know about amplification.


 


  Yes, it will make a difference to almost anything you throw at it, except harder to drive headphones etc.


----------



## RealSlimSeto

Is the E11 a good pairing with the Turbine Pro Coppers?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





realslimseto said:


> Is the E11 a good pairing with the Turbine Pro Coppers?


 

 They are okay, nothing particularly great in synergy. Then again, MTPC is fairly easy to drive and I don't think it needs extra amping.


----------



## RealSlimSeto

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They are okay, nothing particularly great in synergy. Then again, MTPC is fairly easy to drive and I don't think it needs extra amping.


 

 Would it help for low volume listening? I find the MTPC loses alot of dynamics if I don't have my Fuze's volume at at least -10db


----------



## ClieOS

I don't think it has much to do with Fuze ability to drive MTPC at low volume. Some IEM are just better at high volume while others are better at low volume.


----------



## Karlos

I'm considering an E11 with the L9 Line Out cable to pair with my ipod touch. I will use them with either my Denon AH-C 751s for mobile use, [size=x-small]or at home with my AKG 501 or a pair of 701s would this be a good set up* *or should I consider something else? [/size]


----------



## Clincher09

How do the bass output of the E11 compare to the E5?


----------



## chef8489

Fiio is sending me an e11 with l9 to do a review on here. I am looking forward to comparing it to more expensive amps.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> How do the bass output of the E11 compare to the E5?


 


  If you have the bass equaliser on 1 or 2 (0 is flat or neutral), the E5 is no comparison.


----------



## antikryst

Quote: 





defqon said:


> If you have the bass equaliser on 1 or 2 (0 is flat or neutral), the E5 is no comparison.


 


  i love my shure 940s with the EQ set to 1. 2 is just waaay too bassy.


----------



## chef8489

A package from Hong Kong showed up today.


----------



## NewSound86

Hi i'm not sure if this has been answered before but does anyone know if this would work on a TV setup? as i'm looking for something to power my new headphones (mainly for watching movies) and wanted to know if I could hook this up to my Tv as an audio source?


----------



## lalavideos

how does the e11 compare with other amps u hav used on ur pro 900's?
  im thinkin of buying both... thnks
  Quote: 





blutoslice said:


> I am loving the E11 bass boost, firstly the E11 powers the Ultrasone Pro 900 very well even without high power active... add some EQ2 and you have some seriously sexy portable bass.


----------



## steviiee

Would I benefit using the e11 with this set up?
   
  iPhone 4 + Soundmagic e10/Dunu Hephaes
  iPod touch 2g + Soundmagic e10/Dunu Hephaes
   
  Thank you..
   
  I'm looking for more bass and/or some clarity.


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





steviiee said:


> Would I benefit using the e11 with this set up?
> 
> iPhone 4 + Soundmagic e10/Dunu Hephaes
> iPod touch 2g + Soundmagic e10/Dunu Hephaes
> ...


 
   
  At least you would save battery life of your player. and you can always use Fiios bass boost to get more bass.. Dunno about SQ though.
   
  How does the Fiio E11 fare against E9? I would use HD-600's (300ohm impedance) with it.


----------



## lalavideos

will the e11 drive hd-600's well enough :S?


----------



## Headzone

Quote: 





lalavideos said:


> will the e11 drive hd-600's well enough :S?


 

 Dunno, I don't listen loud though. Just want good SQ. At least they sound way better out of my receiver then my DAC, and im not going to spend over 150$ on amp just right now, so some opinions would be nice.
   
  Edit: nvm, im gonna get something nicer.


----------



## lalavideos

yee, ill need somethin to drive my 900's once they arrive!!...ne1 ne ideas??


----------



## shashiga

Hi friends,
  I've RS180 wireless headphone from Sennheiser. When I connect it to the Marantz SR7005 AVR's headphone out, background hisss/noise is present (even with volume zero). For testing purpose I connected other wired headphone/earphone to the receiver and there is no noise or hiss. The Sennheiser company person told that it may be due to impedance mismatch between the AVR & the Headphone Transmitter. So I'm thinking of purchasing Fiio E11 Headphone amp to overcome this problem. Will it work perfectly ? or to purchase a higher end model like HD 598. Any body please help.
  Thanx in advance.
  shashi


----------



## Rrylous

does the ue tf10 benefit from the e11?


----------



## Clincher09

How long does the E11 take to fully charge?


----------



## Evarin

I just decided to order the E11 to go with my on-the-way AH-D7000's. I also have an E7 coming too, but I will likely put that aside until I can get an E9 and use that at home. I may do a bit of testing to see if I can even notice the difference between the E7 and E11 and post my thoughts here if anyone cares. I am NOT an audiophile (or at least my ears aren't), so my views might be somewhat useful to the unwashed masses.


----------



## unixdog

Can someone please tell me if the following configuration is workable?  Keep in mind that this is a temporary solution while I wait for my m-stage amp to be delivered, and yes I realize it's far from ideal.
   
  iMac > (usb) > HRT Music Streamer II > (RCA/3.5mm cable) > E11 > M50/HD650
   
  Are there any concerns about pairing up the HRT with the E11?
  Will using an RCA-->3.5mm cable introduce additional loss of SQ? (never used this type of cable before)
   
   Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

unixdog said:


> Can someone please tell me if the following configuration is workable?  Keep in mind that this is a temporary solution while I wait for my m-stage amp to be delivered, and yes I realize it's far from ideal.
> 
> iMac > (usb) > HRT Music Streamer II > (RCA/3.5mm cable) > E11 > M50/HD650
> 
> ...




It should be fine.


----------



## Headzone

(useless post)


----------



## unixdog

Quote: 





clieos said:


> It should be fine.


 


  Thank You!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## rabidgamer

I got a pair of HFI 780s the other day, and I've been looking for an amp to use with my Samsung Galaxy S2 as just default they sound dreadful... I was hopeful that it'd be a simple case of buy an E11 > Better Sound but after some digging I found out that won't actually do much... so I decided to buy an E11 + a Sansa Clip+ in the hopes this will give me better SQ from the HFI 780s, as from Xbox > Mixamp > HFI 780s (5.1 disabled) they sound brilliant... besides the hiss.
   
  Basically, anyone got any experience using an E11 + a clip+, and if it gives out good SQ. Any first hand experience with this setup and the HFI 780s would be even better.
   
  I've learnt so much since getting active/interested in this place and headphones in general, and also learned that it isn't cheap! haha.


----------



## Clincher09

How long does the E11's battery last on a single charge?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> How long does the E11's battery last on a single charge?


 


 Read this. First post, battery life section.


----------



## Clincher09

Thanks, I probably should have read your review first. 
   
  Can I use any BL-5B battery as a backup?
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> Read this. First post, battery life section.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





clincher09 said:


> Can I use any BL-5B battery as a backup?


 

 Yes, you can.


----------



## SixthFall

Well, I just ordered an E11 from the headphone bar in Vancouver! Can't wait!


----------



## kebbin15

Quote: 





sixthfall said:


> Well, I just ordered an E11 from the headphone bar in Vancouver! Can't wait!


 


   
  Nice! I use mine with my Pro 900 and it sounds amazing!


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





kebbin15 said:


> Nice! I use mine with my Pro 900 and it sounds amazing!


 


  Awesome! yeah it is getting shipped to me on monday, should have it on wed.


----------



## onlyjoekin

Ipod Lossless>Fiio E11> Audio Technica ATH-M50
   
  Will the Fiio result in better SQ? (Not just volume)
   
  Ta, Joe


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





onlyjoekin said:


> Ipod Lossless>Fiio E11> Audio Technica ATH-M50
> 
> Will the Fiio result in better SQ? (Not just volume)
> 
> Ta, Joe


 


  Yes I believe it will. I own an E11 it tends to keep everything natural true to the source, especially with no EQ. You'll notice a big step up in sound quality giving your over all signature more body. Everything feels too laid back un-amped for me. Maybe 2/3 of what I require. Amping solves this problem bringing my headphones to life.


----------



## onlyjoekin

Thanks for the quick reply, I am now definitely considering getting them. Only trouble is I can't have _all _my music in lossless... damn 16gb!


----------



## PurpleAngel

Are the BL-5B batteries for the E11, that are made in China and sold from China decent?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Are the BL-5B batteries for the E11, that are made in China and sold from China decent?


 
   

 Almost all Li-ion battery from China is overrated for their capacity. So far, I am happy with the one from BXT. It said 2050mAH but but it is more like 1400mAH. Still better than the stock at least. Got another battery from Andida which is totally suck.


----------



## DarkRuiner

I'd love to get one of these but the cheapest one I found in Sweden is 140 dollars, which is a ridiculous price.


----------



## rvcjew

Thinking of getting one of these for my portable use. It's going to a Fuzev2 rockboxed no EQ>E11>ATH-M50. I'm currently using this combo with an E6 but it sounds very changed signature wise and mine is also starting to die it seems like so i figured an upgrade( if this is) wouldn't hurt. music of my music is FLAC or mp3 320 CBR out of the fuze for reference.


----------



## Shawn71

watch out we got another one comin, E11K - built-in battery.....no more user replaceable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/661411/fiio-x5-thread-info-updated-on-oct-28th-2013-and-feature-poll-added-for-future-successor/1590#post_9949305


----------

